# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Odgoj u duhu vjere

## ljiljan@

Eto, da probijem led. Dragi roditelji vjernici, osjećate li Gospodina kao prijatelja u svom životu, imate li iskustva da vam se neposredno obraća i vodi vas, da vas hrabri i pomaže vam, pogotovo u teškom zadatku kakav je roditeljstvo? Imate li to iskustvo zaštićenosti, predanosti Njemu i Njegovoj volji? Sumnjate li kadkad?
Danas kad sam voljom Božjom majka eto i trećeg djeteta sa sjetom se prisjećam onih prvih dana lagane nevjerice i čuđenja zbog trudnoće. Bilo je uskrsno vrijeme, bili smo na Pagu. Na dan kad smo se vraćali kući pošla sam u crkvu pomoliti se prije puta. Gledam u lice raspetog Gospodina i postavljam tisuću pitanja - Isuse ti jedini znadeš u potpunosti moje brige i nevolje, kako ću narušena zdravlja i u ovim godinama roditi i odgojiti dijete...i u dnu srca čujem Njegov glas - bez mene ionako ne možeš ništa, a pogotovo roditi i odgojiti dijete - ni stara, ni mlada, ni zdrava ni bolesna...ne boj se...ja sam s tobom...Osjetila sam silnu ljubav i iznenadni nalet sreće. I dođemo kući, i opet me more sumnje i strahovi - što ako sve to skupa ne završi dobro, želi li me Bog kazniti za moje grijehe??? I odem u crkvu u svojoj župi. Tamo - slika Milosrdnog Isusa i uz nju natpis: "Ne  želim kažnjavati umorni i ranjeni svijet, želim ga utješiti!!!" I opet mi navališe suze radosnice!!!
Ima li još netko takvih iskustava?

----------


## ronin

Ja sam vjernica,vjerujem u Gospodina svim srcem svojim i svom dušom svojom,nastojim slijediti put koji nam je dao Isus,često mu se molim i utječem.
Osjećam da je uvijek sa mnom,a posebno u teškim trenucima kada mi je i najpotrebnija njegova pomoć.
Ono u čemu smo ja i ti različite je da ja imam malih problema sa Crkvom kao institucijom....mislim da joj je hitno potrebna reforma u skladu s vremenom jer se događa,nažalost da se ljudi zbog nekih stvari otuđuju od izvorne Kristove poruke...ljubavi i miliosrđa.
A to je velika šteta....
Sakramenet imam,u Crkvu odlazim dosta rijetko,no često odem na hodočašće,npr.Međugorje je mjesto gdje više nego bilo drugdje osjećam postojanje Boga-tamo gotovo kao da me dotiče fizički,toliko je snažan Njegova prisutnost.

Transcedentalnih iskustava poput tebe nemam,ne mogu reći da sam ikada čula nekakakv glas ili slično,no imala jesam jedno iskustvo kada sam gotovo stradala prilikom hodočašća u Rimu,kada su me samo stotinke sekunde dijelile od sigurne smrti pod kotačima motocikla...e tada sam,još dok mi se kaput ljuljao od motora koji me okrznuo,jasno osjećala prisutnost anđela čuvara ili NEKOGA tko me sačuvao od smrti.

Što se odgoja u vjri tiče,a to je i naslov topica,djeca će mi imati sakramente,ići na vjeronauk dakle,a najvažnija mi je zadaća da od njih načinim dobre ljude-a hoće li ili neće ići u crkvu-to će biti njihova osobna odluka u zrelijim danima.

----------


## makita

Vjera mi je važna. 
Imam iskustvo hodočašća i to je vrlo posebno. 
Naročito hodočašće "za križon" na Hvaru. 
Imala sam sreću doživjeti prekrasne trenutke meditacija i duhovnih obnova-ima tome i godinaaaa....kasnije sam išla po drugim meditacijama želeći ponoviti iskustvo, ali me svaki put satralo mnoštvo stvari vezanih za crkvu kao instituciju. 
Sada ne mogu reći da izbjegavam odlazak u crkvu, al nisam niti redovita. Idem katkad.
Vezano za ovo što pričaš, ljiljan@, da razgovaraš s Bogom, da negdi u sebi čuješ njegov glas...nisam bila te sreće...il sam božju blizinu drugačije ćutila. Onako kako opisuje A.B.Šimić: Ne traži Boga mišlju u daljini u kojoj se miso, tamna sjenka gubi, uza te Bog je uvijek u blizini, u stvarima oko tebe, u zvuku i muku. Bog ti je uvijek najbliži od svega, diraš ga rukom gledaš ga u boji neba, Bog ti se smiješi s jednog dragog lica i plaši te iz svake stvari...

----------


## ljiljan@

> Transcedentalnih iskustava poput tebe nemam,ne mogu reći da sam ikada čula nekakakv glas ili slično,no imala jesam jedno iskustvo kada sam gotovo stradala prilikom hodočašća u Rimu,kada su me samo stotinke sekunde dijelile od sigurne smrti pod kotačima motocikla...e tada sam,još dok mi se kaput ljuljao od motora koji me okrznuo,jasno osjećala prisutnost anđela čuvara ili NEKOGA tko me sačuvao od smrti.


Nije to transcedentalno iskustvo, nije to nešto što čujem uhom, već srcem. Kad sam u teškoćama, tada zaronim u dubinu srca, duše, svog bića...tamo nema straha, nevolja - tamo je Bog. Tada čujem glas Gospodina, a to je sve ono što je već izgovorio a napisano je u Bibliji, osobito Evanđelju. 
A što se tiče ovog što si napisala o odgoju djece, sa svime se slažem, samo što mi je jako upečatljiva misao Gospodina: "bez mene ne možete učiniti ništa". (Pa niti odgojiti djecu u dobre ljude).

----------


## ronin

ljiljan@ lijepo si to napisala.  :Heart:  
Samo jedan mali ispravak s moje strane-ja ni slučajno ne mislim odgajati djecu bez Gospodina, mislim da je On uvijek s nama,samo sam napisala da će kao odrasli ljudi odlučiti hoće li ići u *Crkvu* a to je ipak nešto sasvim drugo.

Nedavno sam dugo razgovarala sa dva svećenika koji su inače naši kućni prijatelj,jedan je rektor Teološkog fakulteta a jedan doktor teologije visoko pozicioniran u Vatikanu.

I baš sam im rekla sve svoje nedoumice,dugo smo razgovarali.
I sami su istaknuli potrebu reforme Crkve,i baš mi je ovaj svećenik iz Vatikana rekao da tamo trenutno postoji vrlo jaka liberalna struja koja predlaže novi povijesni koncil gdje bi Crkva doživjela korjenite promjene u skladu s vremenom ali ne dok je Ratzinger papa.Njega teško možemo nazvati liberalom.
Nadajmo se boljim vremenima što se toga tiče,no bez obzira na to,uvijek nam ostaje Onaj kome se uvijek i bilo gdje možemo uteći kad nam je potreba.

----------


## pikula

Drago mi je da je netko pokrenuo ovu temu. I suprug i ja smo vjernici i trudimo se odgajati djecu u duhu vjere. Mislim da u većim gradovima čovjek može stvarno birati u koju će crkvu ići i s kime će slaviti, pjevati i moliti se u crkvi. Svećenika ima svakakvih - doslovno - i groznih i predivnih. Velika je sreća naići na pravog u pravom trenutku, ali mislim da se ne treba obeshrabriti se kad u crkvi naiđemo na nešto što nikako nije u duhu vjere. Mi s djecom češće odlazimo na tzv mise za mlade na koji ma je veselo i puno se pjeva, a manje trabunja o politici. Obožavamo i mise koje su pripreme za Taize iako su one obično navečer. Volimo  sresti prijatelje s klincima na misi jer tako naši klinci najbolje stječu dojam da je to normalan dio svakodnevice djece i odraslih.Tijelo hranimo svaki dan, ali i duh moramo povremeno. Kad nas posjet misi ne nadahne  mi promjenimo društvo, župu ili svećenika. Crkva se sastoji od mnogo ljudi i pristupi se stvarno uvelike razlikuju, a svako ima pravo na svoj put. Meni je duhovni život prevažan da bih to prepustila slučajnosti kao što je najmanja udaljenost od crkve do kuće. Na sreću kod nas  u susjedstvu su salezijanci i ima dosta crkvenih bandova, sportskih sekcija tako da je dosta opuštena atmosfera.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja nekako kao i pikula, s tim da ne mijenjamo crkve nego idemo u crkvu u našu župu. Ne vidim mogućnost da dijete doista odgajam u vjeri bez obreda, dakle redovitih odlazaka na misu i druge obrede i bez druženja s vjernicima. To je važno i za nas odrasle, taj ritam duhovne obnove, pa i druženje s prijateljima, a za djecu je još važnije, jer ona tek stječu vjeru.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja vas sve dobro razumijem. Crkvu čine i klerici i laici i Duh Sveti. I ljudi koji su nečim nezadovoljni bolje je da teže za promjenama nego da odlaze. 
Ali ja na to gledam malo drugačije. Npr. moj muž nije savršen, ali ja ga ljubim; moja djeca nisu savršena, ali ja ih ljubim; moja Crkva nije savršena, ali ja je ljubim. Niti ja nisam savršena, ali Bog me ljubi...
A nakon svake svete mise osjećam se uistinu obnovljeno!

----------


## Mum2Be

> moj muž nije savršen, ali ja ga ljubim; moja djeca nisu savršena, ali ja ih ljubim; moja Crkva nije savršena, ali ja je ljubim. *Niti ja nisam savršena, ali Bog me ljubi...*


Prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## Makili

I meni je drago da se i o ovom aspektu roditeljstva malo više ovdje govori.Htjela bi vas pitati što mislite o vođenju male djece na misu.Jasno mi je da i želim da Maki prihvati taj ritual,da mu nedjelja bude organizirana oko toga(mislim bit će mu jer je i nama). Dok nisam imala dijete,mala djeca na misi uvijek su me deskoncentrirala,ponekad živcirala ali uglavnom sam ih više pratila nego misu ako su mi bila u vidokrugu. E sad, kad idem s Makijem,već na pola moramo izaći van jer ometam i druge  a i ja nemam puno koristi od prisustva.Dok je bio manji bar je sve prespavao...
Mislim, ne mogu čekati do četvrte godine i tada ga dovesti to mi je jasno...Eto,mi idemo svi u kompletu pa makar i do pola mise.Valjda će se minutaža s vremenom povećavati...

----------


## Zdenka2

Makili, ja sam razmišljala kao i ti. Isto su me dekoncentrirala mala djeca, stvarno je istina da mnogo toga o djeci ne možeš razumjeti dok sam ne postaneš roditelj. Ali kad smo dobili M. shvatila sam da ne treba odgađati. Prije svega, misa je trebala meni. To je bila jedna od rijetkih stvari iz mog "prijašnjeg života" koju sam si htjela sačuvati. Onda, mislila sam, dijete ne mogu odgajati u vjeri, ako ga ne vodim u crkvu. Počeli smo redovito ići kad je on imao 2 godine. Trebalo bi znati M. da bi se shvatilo što je to značilo, jer M. je nabrijano dijete. Možda su prošle i dvije godine da smo zapravo uvijek bili na pola mise i da je on trčao po crkvi, mi smo sprečavali penjanje na oltare.... itd. Ali, on je na svojoj dječjoj razini prihvatio vjeru, pričao svake večeri u krevetu o Bogu, vječnosti, životu i smrti. Naučio je sve molitvice. Zaprepastili smo se kad je s nekih niti pet godina jedne večeri zatražio da molimo Vjerovanje i mi smo počeli i ustanovili da on tu molitvu ZNA. Tada sam prvi put shvatila da on u crkvi nije predmet. Trči, igra se, vrpolji se, dok je bio manji nosio je svoje plišance, ali istovremeno je i slušao i upijao. Sada već ima svoje male prijatelje među župljanima, ne da nam da idemo doma poslije mise, jer se igra s njima. Komentira fratre, zapažam da sad već sluša i Evanđelje i propovijedi. S osobitom pažnjom prati ministrante - snimio je sve njihove pokrete i želi biti ministrant kad to bude moguće. Zna dijelove mise, zna pjesme, zna blagdane, zna Bibliju. Samo ti vodi dijete, izađi van kad vidiš da ne može više ili ti ne možeš više, sve će to doći na svoje. Zanimljivo, moj  M. koji je bio življi od prosječne djece nije navukao ničiju antipatiju - svi su ga prihvaćali i tolerirali i nikada mi nitko nije pokazao da mu M. smeta. Djeca su dio zajednice.

----------


## dijanam

S radošću potpisujem Zdenku. Djeca su dio zajednice. Mislim da je djeci Sv. Misa jako potrebna. Ja svoju vodim. Sad u ljetno doba idu rado jer su onda u klaustru samostana, a mi odrasli pratimo Misu preko zvucnika koji je vani. Ponekad mi se ucini da im to i nije sudjelovanje u obredu, ali vecinu vremena mi se cini da je ovako idealno. Oni se druze s djecom iz zajednice, igraju se dovoljno tiho da ne ometaju druge, udju sa mnom na Pricest. I uvijek "uhvate" nesto novo i pitaju iako izgledaju odsutni.

Drago mi je Ljiljana da si otvorila ovu temu.

----------


## makita

Ja baš rado uđem u crkvu sa D. kad nema mise pa se pomolimo, pa gledamo...ako nema nikog da ga ometamo u molitvi, baš nam bude super jer se on može nagledat svega i sve ispitat.
Jel možete opravdat roditelje koji djeci(i svojoj i mojoj) tijekom  mise donesu i bombone i štapiće i smoki da ih zabave. Mene to ljuti. Crkva je mjesto u kojem se osijećam kao kod kuće, mogla bih sjediti na podu, mogu se moliti, mogu....ma svašta, al mi nije za jest štapiće...to mi je ko kino :/

----------


## BHany

Mislim o sebi kao o vjerniku…vjerujem da vjerujem… i nadam se da jesam.
Sama sam u jednom trenutku života odlučila tako. Odgojena sam sa činjenicom da smo katolici, da je Bog oko nas…moja me mama naučila moliti, ali se odlazak u crkvu nije previše redovno prakticirao. Danas mislim da su moji roditelji tako postupali, jer su i sami imali puno sličnih dilema kakvih ja imam danas. Ipak, ja sam sama izabrala i vjeru i crkvu. Negdje još u osnovnoj školi odlučila sam da vjerujem u Boga i Crkvu. Živjela sam u divnoj župi, sa svećenicima punim razumijevanja i bliskim svojoj zajednici…neoptužujućim i neosuđujućim…usmjeravajućim, upozoravajućim…s prijateljima svih nas župljana. I danas uživam kad dođem u posjet roditeljima i odem tamo na misu. Reći ću vam iskreno…uživa i moje dijete…To je crkva velika i svijetla, ali prisna…gdje je djeci dozvoljeno šetati uokolo (baš onako kako je Zdenka pisala)…gdje župnik za vrijeme mise razgovara s djecom…gdje s oltara kaže neka samo djeca plaču i viču…glavno je da su ovdje. 
Otišla sam na fax…pronašla prekrasnu zajednicu…isusovce, odlazila na vjeronauk, duhovne vježbe. S tih vježbi su najizraženija moja iskustva bliskosti s Bogom (sličnih onima o kojima je ljiljana@ pisala na početku) i njegovog prepoznavanja obraćanja meni, njegovog stvarnog boravka u meni. I danas se sa sjetom sjetim toga…
Jer…udala sam se i otišla živjeti u mali grad sa svega nekoliko župa…sve redom izrazito tradicionalne, stroge…teško mi je to bilo prihvatiti već u startu. Redala su se neugodna iskustva u kontaktu sa svećenicima. I na širem nivou, sve sam više osjećala da se Crkva udaljava od svog naroda i zauzima poziciju suda i vlasti (što po meni nikako ne bi trebala biti njena svrha), ne rješavajući pri tome vlastite probleme. Jedan službeno zauzeti stav crkve osobno me pogodio i ne mogu se nikako, obzirom na svoje znanje složiti s tim. Dogodile su se još neke ružne stvari u mom životu koje nisam mogla shvatiti, a svako moje traženje odgovora u zajednici u kojoj sad živim završilo je nekom vrstom optužbe. Nažalost druge opcije su mi daleko…
Ipak, od Boga ne "odustajem". I ja sam, na kraju, odvojila Boga, crkvu kao instituciju i crkvu kao zajednicu vjernika, te jednu crkvu od druge (ovo zadnje mislim na župe) kao zasebne kategorije koje bi u idelnim uvjetima trebale biti jedno, ali bojim se da nisu. 
U ovom trenutku možda nemam takav osjećaj bliskosti s Njim, ali nastojim…i nastojim da moje dijete izgradi svijest o tome. Odlazimo na misu (ne baš svake nedjelje)...zbog sebe i ne želeći izgubiti i tu vezu s Bogom, a onda smatramo i dijetea to treba prihvatiti kao dio našeg života. Na toj sam misi, nažalost, doživjela da svećenik s oltara moli majke da izvode djecu kad su nemirna)…Budemo koliko H. izdrži (zanimljivo je da u onoj župi mojih roditelja izdrži cijelu misu, a da ovdje najčešće ne želi čak ni ići)…
Čitamo i pričamo priče iz Biblije, molimo pred spavanje, pjevamo pjesme… jer želimo da Hana zna ono što njen tata i ja imamo ugrađeno kao dio sebe...a ona će, kao što sam i ja to učinila, sama doći do svojih zaključaka...jer ćemo se, s druge strane, svim silama truditi naučiti je da razmišlja i analizira sve što radi i prihvaća, a ne da uzima stvari zdravo za gotovo i samo slijedi uvriježene obrasce ne dajući im bilo kakvo dublje značenje (kao što to jako puno ljudi radi danas sa vjerom). 

Btw. i mi imamo opciju da budemo u klaustru s djecom i slušamo misu preko zvučnika. Moje mišljnje je da to baš i nije misa, jer od galame djece niti djeca niti mi ne čujemo misu, ne vidimo svećenika, ne doživimo sve one elemente koje bi trebali, a djeci je to igralište…duhovnost koju bi mi trebali doživljavati, a oni razvijati je po meni ravna nuli.

----------


## buba klara

Draga ljiljana, jako mi je lijepo uvijek iznova pročitati misao poput ove da nas Bog ljubi iako nismo savršeni jer se uvijek sjetim pakla u kojem sam bila prije šest godina i iz kojeg me izvukla jedino ta ljubav. Bila je to besplatna ljubav, ljubav milosrđa, nakon koje sam se ponovo osjetila živom. Nijedan psihijatar ni liječnik nije mi tada mogao pomoći u užasu u kojem sam trpjela, nitko osim ljubavi Isusa Krista. Upravo ovo svjedočanstvo i ovu ljubav hoću prenenijeti na svoga sina, i na ostalu djecu, ako nam ih Bog da. On je još mali, važno mi je da ide u Crkvu a ako i ne ode, nego samo mi, onda imamo pohvale kod kuće te obavezno svaki dan večernju molitvu, koja je postala dio našeg rituala uspavljivanja (nakon slikovnica i priče), kratko se zahvalimo Isusu na svemu što nam je tog dana dao, tako da i on može sudjelovati, odnosno nabrajati sve lijepe stvari koje su mu se dogodile. Želim da zna da mu je sve darovano od Boga. Ne znam koliko nam za sada uspijeva, koliko on uopće išta razumije, nastojimo to raditi na njemu prihvatljiv način. Ono što sam htjela reći je da je dio našeg odgoja svakako i prenošenje vjere.

----------


## TATA MATA

> Ja nekako kao i pikula, s tim da ne mijenjamo crkve nego idemo u crkvu u našu župu. Ne vidim mogućnost da dijete doista odgajam u vjeri bez obreda, dakle redovitih odlazaka na misu i druge obrede i bez druženja s vjernicima. To je važno i za nas odrasle, taj ritam duhovne obnove, pa i druženje s prijateljima, a za djecu je još važnije, jer ona tek stječu vjeru.


  :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja nekako kao i pikula, s tim da ne mijenjamo crkve nego idemo u crkvu u našu župu. Ne vidim mogućnost da dijete doista odgajam u vjeri bez obreda, dakle redovitih odlazaka na misu i druge obrede i bez druženja s vjernicima. To je važno i za nas odrasle, taj ritam duhovne obnove, pa i druženje s prijateljima, a za djecu je još važnije, jer ona tek stječu vjeru.


I ja cu samo potpisati   :Heart:  

Emanuel je na misi (ne bas redovito) od njegovog 6 mjeseca zivota i kada god prolazimo kraj crkve, kaze Amen, pjeva Aleluja..

Nekada me toliko iznenadi, kada onako iz cistog mira dođe do Raspela ( u kuci)i nosi nama od jednog do drugog da Ga ljubimo.

Djecu, ali ne samo djecu, i mi sebe međusobno trebamo sto cesce blagoslivljati, potreban nam je svima taj tako savrsen mir i sklad u ljubavi.

----------


## Romina

samo da se prokomentiram nešto iz prvog posta....ja sam učila da Bog ne kažnjava

----------


## zrinka

bas mi je drago citati ovaj topic i vas drage moje   :Heart:  

mi cemo uskoro u jedan kvart, novi i napokon cu imati svoju zupu(jer se inace zadnjih 15-16 godina stalno seljakam) a jako me veseli sto je franjevacka, jer sam i sama odrasla pod okriljem jedne takve...

----------


## Zdenka2

> bas mi je drago citati ovaj topic i vas drage moje   
> 
> mi cemo uskoro u jedan kvart, novi i napokon cu imati svoju zupu(jer se inace zadnjih 15-16 godina stalno seljakam) a jako me veseli sto je franjevacka, jer sam i sama odrasla pod okriljem jedne takve...


I naša je franjevačka, a nadam se da ćemo se u takvu i odseliti.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Totalno OT, ali Zdenka, kako ti je sin prekrasan!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Zoranova draga

> Totalno OT, ali Zdenka, kako ti je sin prekrasan!!!


Isto sam pomislila.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ahhh, sad ste me kupile.   :Kiss:   Nisam odoljela da se i ja malo pohvalim, ali mislim da ga neću dugo držati u avataru, zbog mojih već poznatih bedova oko toga. Je, stvarno je prekrasan, kaj je je.

----------


## tanja_b

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Totalno OT, ali Zdenka, kako ti je sin prekrasan!!! 
> 
> 
> Isto sam pomislila.


I ja, ali moram primijetiti da sam ga baš tako nekako i zamišljala iz Zdenkinih postova   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hvala vam cure, ali nemojte začatat ovaj topik, jedva smo ga nekako uspostavili.   :Kiss:

----------


## nela

Ispričavam se što upadam kao padobranac, ali ne mogu odoljeti  da se ne javim i ne primijetim kako je M. prekrasan.   :Heart:  

Kad sam ga ugledala učinio mi se tako poznat,  ima nešto nalik mome sinu.

----------


## anik

baš mi je drago da sam naletjela na ovaj post, jer sam u poslijednje vrijeme puno razgovara o ovoj temi...

prvo da kažem nešto o svojoj vjeri - ona je neupitna, postojanje Boga i njegova ljubav za mene nije vjerovanje, već sigurnost kao što je sigurna izmjena dana i noći - osjećam Ga, volim Ga, i znam koliko on voli mene (nas)...roditeljstvo mi je uvelike ojačalo vjeru jer sam shvatila kolika je količina Njegove ljubavi; mi smo svi Njegova djeca, dakle, on mene (nas) voli onoliko koliko ja volim svoje dijete (a svi mi znamo što je majčina ljubav), i jednako voli i dobrog i najlošijeg čovjeka, kao što majka voli svoje djete bez obzira kakav je čovjek. Osjetila sam ga puno puta, doživjela neke neobjašnjive situacije, nakon kojih bi (kao i ljiljan@) plakala od beskrajne sreće, i znala da je to bio On! 

Slažem se da je odlazak na misu potreban djetetu kao i nama, žalosti me jedino kada čujem (i doživim, samo ne na vlastitoj koži) da svećenik sa oltara u sred mise zamoli majku da izađe iz crkve sa djetetom uz objašenje "Djeci nije mjesto u crkvi!) - tada me je uhvatio pravi pravcati bijes na tog svećenika, a sad ga razumijem, on je samo čovjek koji loše radi svoj posao. 

djeca su posebno otvorena prema Bogu, i mislim da je zadatak roditelja paziti da im se srce ne zatvori - da njeguju tu ljubav, podsjećaju djecu na nju, ne treba njima previše objašnjavati, ona osjećaju, ZNAJU, svi smo mi jednom znali, i oni koji su odgajani u vjeri i oni koji to nisu. Ja nisam. Odgajana u vjeri. Ali sam znala. i zamolila roditelje da me odvedu u crkvu (a to je bilo puno prije masovnih pokrštavanja na početku rata). jer sam Mu htjela biti bliže.

Mislim da je stvarno zadaća svih nas roditelja držati ta mala srca otvorena prema Njegovoj ljubavi - sasvim sam sigurna da se tako može spasiti ovaj svijet, koliko god to sada zvučalo patetično...  :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Gledam kako puno nas piše kako imaju barem nekakva iskustva da djeca moraju biti izolirana u odnosu na ostalu zajednicu. Stvarno mi se to ne sviđa…i mislim da se djeci na taj način šalje kriva poruka…I to je stvarno jedna od stvari koja me revoltira. Moje dijete možda vremenski kraće izdrži unutar crkve, nego vani (jer se vani igra i nema uopće osjećaj da je u crkvi), ali ona u crkvi toliko puno toga percipira i zapitkuje, pjeva, pokušava moliti…sudjeluje…Naravno dosadi joj, ali svaki put u crkvi naučimo neku novu činjenicu iz našeg vjerskog života. A vani ne naučimo ništa, osim da je prihvatljivo ići na misu i trkati uokolo…piti sokove i jesti štapiće (kako je netko napisao) jer to tamo svi rade.
Tako bih voljela ponovo imati jednu kvalitetnu župu za nas i naše dijete…

----------


## ljiljan@

> Slažem se da je odlazak na misu potreban djetetu kao i nama, žalosti me jedino kada čujem (i doživim, samo ne na vlastitoj koži) da svećenik sa oltara u sred mise zamoli majku da izađe iz crkve sa djetetom uz objašenje "Djeci nije mjesto u crkvi!) - tada me je uhvatio pravi pravcati bijes na tog svećenika, a sad ga razumijem, on je samo čovjek koji loše radi svoj posao.


Da, Isus govori: "pustite malene k meni!". Ali, nemoj da te hvata bijes na svećenika. Oni su daleko više izloženi duhovnim napadima zla negoli mi obični ljudi. I sama se često ljutim na bližnje, ali tisuću puta sam se uvjerila da je molitva i blagoslivljanje veća snaga od ljutnje. I da jako pomaže.

----------


## ljiljan@

> samo da se prokomentiram nešto iz prvog posta....ja sam učila da Bog ne kažnjava


Pročitaj iz Knjige postanka o stvaranju svijeta i grijehu Adama i Eve. Bog im daje sve i govori kako trebaju živjeti da bi bili u njegovoj milosti i imali sve...oni poslušaju đavla...i izgube raj...E sad - da li je Bog kaznio ljude ili su se kaznili sami izabravši grijeh, a ne Boga?
I danas je tako. I danas nas zlo zavodi i govori da možemo bez Boga, da možemo biti jači od njega, da sve možemo sami, jača nam ego, silni ego (a to je moćno oružje zloga u borbi protiv čovjeka), zvecka nam novcem, uvjerava nas da možemo silno uživati ako se odreknemo zapovijedi Božjih i mali neuki čovjek često padne. Ali, Bog nam je dao i Sina kojem možemo predati sve svoje grijehe, čime oni odlaze u nepovrat - više ih nema. Nakon svake ispovijedi nov sam čovjek.
A što se tiče djece u Crkvi, moj Ivan je kršten pod svetom misom. Nijednom nije zaplakao (inače se može jako dobro derati). Kad je polijevan svetom vodom samo je "široko" gledao. Svi me ismijavaju kad kažem da sam djetetu koje tada još nije navršilo dva mjeseca objasnila gdje ide i što će se dogoditi. Ali, jesam!!!
Uostalom, za vrijeme trudnoće, kad sam morala pretrpjeti pitanja tipa-kako to da si se odlučila roditi, pa što će ti "to" sada- svaki dan sam išla na svetu misu i jedino sam se u crkvi dobro osjećala. Sigurna sam da je dijete to itekako osjetilo i da osjeti i danas.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Čitalasam, čitala, a onda odlučila i ja nešto napisati....
Kad sam se udala, preselili smo u nama totalno nepoznatu župu (i MM i ja). Toliko djece u crkvi nikada i nigdje nisam vidjela (Sesv. Kraljevec). Kad sam rodila, Mateja smo krstili s 5 tjedana. Od tada pa do danas (Matej ima dvije godine) možda je bilo svega koja nedjelja da nismo bili u crkvi. Kad je jednom prilikom jedno djete zaplakako, ja sam bila još s velliikkom trbušinom, mama je htjela izaći s tim djetetom, a on je tako jednim lijepim i umirujućim glasom rekao da je djetetu mjesto s nama i s Isusom te da je to djetetov posao - da plače i priča....Dakle, mi problema s tim nemamo. U mojoj nekadašnjoj župi to nije baš bio slučaj.
Mislim da se djecu može naučiti i priviknuti ne sve. Samo trebabiti uporan i ne na najmanje negodovanje izaći. I Matej je nakad pričao ili protestirao, ali malo po malo sve se ustabililo. I nakada stvarno pribjegnemm  metodi kojeg bombončića ili štapića, ali samo u krajnje riskantnim situacijama. Prije dva mjeseca deio se preokret. Bili smo na jednom krštenju gdje nas je bilo svega 20-tak u velikoj crkvi. I dvoje je djece hodalo gore-dolje i naravno da bi i moj Matej. Nakon dugo uvjeravanja jedne mame ja sam popustila (koja greška) i on je zajedno s njima hodao gore dolje - i izgubio osjećaj što se u crkvi radi. Slijedećih par odlazaka u crkvu bili su katastrofa, ali sve se ponovno našom upornošću isplatilo.
Djetetu treba objasniti i na dozvoliti nikakve aktivnosti u crkvi. Jest da su mali, ali i to mogu u nekim granicama prihvatiti. AKo stvarno ne ide, rađe izaći  i po malo produžavati ostanak u crkvi, nego dozvoljavati šetnje i hranu i priču....

I da vam ispričam priču jednog starog svećenika...
Dolazi on na blagoslov obitelji u kojoj je bilo djete od dvije -tri godine. I nakon blagoslova mama i tata i baka da pokažu što sve djete zna i kako je napredno, pa ga ispituju i mame, a djete sve poslušno izvršava i priča. Tada ga svećenik upita: "A, dobo, jel se ti znaš prekrižiti?"
"Pak velečasni, on je još mali, pa kak bi znal....", bio je odgovor njegovih roditelja....
To je priča koju sam slušala još kao djete i tako mi se urezala u sjećanje da sam svoje djete prvo naučila da barem digne ručicu kao da će se prekrižiti. I vrlo brzo je to savladao. Tek tada sam krenula dalje...

A moje djetešce me neki dan jaaaako iznenadilo. Od njegovog začeća svakodnevno se bar kratko pomolimo MM i ja, a kad se rodio i Matej. Prije nekoliko mjeseci molili bismo na način da njemu prepuštamo da izgovara zadnje riječi u Anđele čuvaru, pa se to proširivalo do "opusa " Anđele luvaru, Oče naš, Zdravo Marijo i Slava Ocu.I tada još individualna kratka zahvala ili molitva.
Neki dan kad smo se spremali za spavanje, on gleda svete sličice i počne sam moliti prvo Zdravo marijo, a azatim i Oče naš, ali SAM SAMCAT OD POČETKA DO KRAJA. Anđelak moj....

----------


## Švrćo

Mi smo oboje odgajani u duhu vjere (MM više, a ja iz nekih razloga manje). I od početka smo odgajali Ivana u duhu vjere.
Uvijek se molimo prije jela. U početku smo mi njegovom ručicom napravili križ ili mu sklopili ručice dok se molimo. Pa je malo, po malo počeo sam sklapati ručice i završavati dijelove molitve, a kasnije je počeo sam izgovarati cijele molitve. I baš super izgleda kad se naglas moli (a posebno je lijepo vidjeti okolinu kako reagira na to).
A za misu je svakako. Dok je bio sasvim mali, išao je češće s nama na misu. A sada ga svaki puta pitamo želi li ići s nama u crkvu, nekad hoće, a nekad ostane s bakom i djedom u igri. I kada ide s nama, uglavnom je dobar i lijepo sjedi i sluša. A nekad se dogodi da kad prođemo pokraj crkve, on kaže da želi ići unutra i na misu. I tako se znalo dogoditi da mi odjeveni za igru i pijesak (radnim danom), uđemo u crkvu taman prije mise i ostanemo na cijeloj misi. A Ivan uživa što smo ga poslušali. I najbolja je fora kad nas župnik dođe pozdraviti poslije mise, a mi takvi "prekrasni" - prljavi od igre.   :Saint:

----------


## anchi pp

Nekoli dana sam izbjegavala otvoriti ovu temu jer sam se bojala njenog razvoja u lošem, svađalačkom i optužujućem smjeru. Danas sam se odlučila i mogu samo reći ovo:
 :Heart:  
Hvala svima koje su podijelile svoja divna iskustva s nama.
I ja imam lijepo 10-godišnje iskustvo ogoja djeteta u vjeri, neću prolaziti detalje jer ih je u 10 godina bilo mnogo. 
To iskustvo je kulminiralo jučer na vjeronauku kada je moja kćer zajedno sa svojom najboljom prijateljicom dobila lančić kao nagradu - 
njih dvije su bile jedine redovite na vjeronauku i misi, i ne samo to - već su svojim radom, voljom, ponašanjem zaslužile posebno mjesto u zajednici.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam prema M. bila tolerantna što se tiče šetanja do negdje 4. godine, jer je on zaista jako živahno dijete i prikovati ga za mjesto značilo bi veliko mučenje za mene i za njega. Naša crkva je građena na poseban način, tako da smo mogli stati u jedan dio gdje on nije smetao ostalima. Dozvoljavala sam mu i da ponese nekog plišanca koje je on onda učio moliti. Dakle nije morao nepomično sjediti u klupi, ali nije smio trčati, penjati se na oltare, biti glasan i smetati ostalima. Nikakvo jelo u crkvi nisam dozvoljavala. Kad ne bi mogao izdržati, izlazili smo van. 

I druga djeca su šetala, ali M. je uvijek bio nemirniji od njih. Međutim, zapravo je više slušao i upijao nego djeca naših prijatelja - osvjedočila sam se da pamti dijelove mise, da poslije prepričava, čak i kritički što je svećenik rekao, zna molitve, dakle zna slijed mise. On se je čak doma često igrao mise - moji roditelji su mu dali neku lijepu metalnu čašu, namjestio je stoljnjak, križ, držao propovijed. Često se toga igrao. Naši fratri su jako tolerantni prema djeci i nikada nitko nije pokazao da mu smetaju. Jedan od njih je, onako, malo zakopčaniji i nema baš nekog osjećaja za djecu, pa njegovu misu izbjegavamo i idemo od onog koji djecu baš voli. Uglavnom meni je za sada najvažnije da je M. tamo i da se srođuje sa svime time. 

Kao i Švrćin Ivan i moj M. je još kao sasvim malen volio ulaziti u Crkvu, često praznu, ta atmosfera ga je privlačila i obuzimala.

Otkad je M. bio sasvim mali navečer, prije spavanja s njim redovito molimo. To je za njega sastavni dio večernjeg rituala i bez toga ne može proći.

----------


## BHany

Svi mi i svako je dijete drugačije….Dakle, moje dijete se zna samo prekrstiti, zna moliti nekoliko molitvi, zna priču kako se Isus rodio, kako je sa 12 godina ostao u Hramu, kako je i zašto raspet, umro i uskrsnuo…zna 12 apostola… zna pjevati skoro sve Božićne pjesme, Ostani s nama, Glory aleluja, Evo nas pred tobom Marijo i još puno toga…da ne nabrajam…i voli ići u crkvu npr. subotom prijepodne… Ali ona je izrazito živo i dijete koje nigdje, baš nigdje ne sjedi mirno, čak i kod kuće cupka i skakuće dok priča i nikada nigdje ne sjedi…Također je dijete koje svaku svoju, pa i najmanju radnju poprati opisom…i gotovo i ne prestaje pričati. Uz sav trud koji smo mi uložili, ona ne može sjediti mirno i šutjeti u crkvi…I, na kraju, ja se ne mogu složiti s nekima od vas da uopće treba. Meni je strašno simpatično kad se djeca slobodno bez straha i pritiska kreću po crkvi. 
Dakle moje dijete se dobro osjeća u crkvama u kojima smije prošetati, istraživati i u kojima se posebna pažnja polaže djeci, kako i treba biti… Jer…i oni bi se u crkvi kod svoga Boga trebali osjećati dobro. A u našu trenutnu, moje dijete ne voli ići…jer je stalno utišavam, umirujem, držim čvrsto itd. I naravno da se domudrila…jedno je vrijeme vrištala nakon desetak minuta (shvatila je da je to situacija u kojoj obavezno idemo van). Prošli put je rekla da mora kakati (naravno da nije kakala), pa piškiti, itd. Ne želim nuditi dijete drugim zabavama u crkvi, jer mislim da ima dovoljno zanimljivih stvari i bez toga, a ako ćemo jesti kikiće, to možemo i vani. A ne želim ju ni prisiljavati na nešto što joj je neugodno jer ni u drugim situacijama ne odgajam i ne učim dijete prisilama i tradicionalnim načinima, pa ne želim to činiti ni u ovom slučaju…zapravo pogotovo ne u ovom slučaju…jer, na kraju krajeva, ne želim da joj druženje s Bogom bude neugodno, već da s veseljem ide ka tome i raste.
I ne mogu složiti ni s tvrdnjom da nema loših svećenika…itekako ih ima i slabijih, i loših i jako loših, ali i divnih, dobrih i jako dobrih. Da, oni su samo ljudi, i mi možemo govoriti o pogrešci, kršćanskom opraštanju i molitvi…ali ja ne bih željela sa svojim Bogom kontaktirati preko svećenika koji sam nije u duhu Isusa Krista.

----------


## AdioMare

Neću začatavati, ali drago mi je da sam uspjela spojiti lice sa maminom ljubavi, kojom je optočena svaka rečenica o Marinu. Prelijep je, šta je - je.  :Heart:  

Moja je mala u početku odbijala biti u crkvi duže od 10-tak minuta, ali vremenom se naučila. Za Božićnu misu je čak ponijela sa sobom zvonce (nisam imala pojma dok nije izvadila zvono točno kad je trebalo :shock: )i zvonila kad i ministrant, bila je dječja misa i djeci je trebalo 15 minuta da se prestanu smijati. Događa se, znam.
Ako ja zbog ičega žalim, to je što u svom domu nisam uspostavila zajedničku molitvu. Ja se redovito pomolim u zahvalu, po potrebi molim za nakanu. Moja obitelj se zajedno moli samo kratko za blagdane, prije objeda. Evo, na žalost. U mom djevojačkom domu također se zajedno nije molilo, pa ni ja na tome nisam insistirala. Do sada. Sada si zamišljam kako bi lijepo bilo da se okupimo prije spavanja MM, djeca i ja i zajedno se kratko pomolimo.
Znam se zateći kako mi u pojedinim trenucima to jako fali, taj osjet zajedništva obitelji koji je najočitiji kroz snagu zajedničke molitve. Znam da ćete reći da je to moguće i sada, ali mislim da svi moramo jednako željeli isto, kako nekome od nas ne bi bila, da tako kažem, čudna moja iznenadna želja. S tim su mi djeca trebala odrasti, a nisu.
Inače, i na sv. misu idemo odvojeno: sin kad se probudi, mala i ja na ranu, jutarnju, a MM kada ima potrebu otići ili su blagdani pred vratima. Svi iz sveg srca vjerujemo u Gospodina, ali u nekim rutinskim stvarima nemamo prolaznu ocjenu. Tu sam se masu puta osvjedočila koliko nas, ovakve nesavršene, u stvari voli.  :Heart:

----------


## ivancica

I meni je baš drago čitati ovaj topic!   :Heart:  

I ja i moj suprug smo odgajani u duhu vjere a tako odgajamo i našu djecu. Djeca su uvijek s nama na nedjeljnoj misi, od kad su bili male bebe i to nam je pod normalno. 

F. zna jako puno molitvi(Oče naš, Slava Ocu, Zdravo Marijo, molitve Anđelima...), prekrstiti se, a i svakodnevna večernja molitva nam je isto uobičajena.  Prekrasno mi je kad on sam pozove da idemo moliti ili da odemo u crkvu.
Puno mi znači povezanost sa drugim vjernicima a i sa svećenicima i časnim sestrama koji dolaze i kod nas kući. Moja djeca vole ići u crkvu i družiti se s Bogom i župljanima kao i časnima i velečasnim jer su nam oni i prijatelji. 

Župa o kojoj Bhany priča je moja župa i presretna sam što se kod nas djeca , njihovo hodanje i tiho šuškanje za vrijeme mise doživljava kao sasvim normalno. Pa i maleni su isto djeca Božja i Bog i njih zove i voli vidjeti u svome domu.   :Smile:  

Uskoro selimo u drugi dio grada i nadam se da ćemo se lijepo snaći među novim župljanima.

----------


## ivancica

> Ako ja zbog ičega žalim, to je što u svom domu nisam uspostavila zajedničku molitvu. Ja se redovito pomolim u zahvalu, po potrebi molim za nakanu. Moja obitelj se zajedno moli samo kratko za blagdane, prije objeda. Evo, na žalost. 
> Sada si zamišljam kako bi lijepo bilo da se okupimo prije spavanja MM, djeca i ja i zajedno se kratko pomolimo.


Ne znam koliko su ti stara djeca, ali probajte. Možda će vam prvi puta biti malo neobično, ali poslije ćete zasigurno biti sretni kako ste barem nakratko uspjeli zaustaviti vrijeme i zahvaliti Mu za sve, i dobro i ono malo manje dobro s čim kročite svakodnevno kroz život. 
Mei osobno su isto te večernje molitve u krevetu prije spavanja nešto posebno.





> Tu sam se masu puta osvjedočila koliko nas, ovakve nesavršene, u stvari voli.


  :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Ivancica misli na onu divnu župu kod mojih roditelja  :Love:  !

----------


## AdioMare

> Ne znam koliko su ti stara djeca, ali probajte. Možda će vam prvi puta biti malo neobično ...


Mi smo ti redom stari ovako: MM skoro 39, ja skoro 35, sin skoro 15, mala skoro 4.   :Grin:  
Bojim se kako bi to odjeknulo u našoj kući, (mislim da bi sin i MM zbog nelagodnosti pokušali navući na šalu) predugo sam čekala.  :Sad:  
Ali pokušat ću, za početak, urediti nešto drugo: _zajedničke_ odlaske na sv. misu. Tako možemo početi.

----------


## tatek

Iako ne dijelim vase vjersko opredjeljenje izuzetno mi je drago da je otvorena ova tema i da u njoj nema nepotrebnih diskusija i osporavanja od strane onih koji ne dijele vasa misljenja o vjeri.

Nadam se da ce i buduce teme vezane uz vjeru, bilo gledanu sa strane vjernika, bilo onih drugih, proteci u ovakvom duhu.
(naravno, i ne samo vezane uz vjeru nego i sve ostalo, tolerancija je ono sto nam treba!)

----------


## Maja

Ja ateista se totalno rasplakala na ovaj vaš topic.   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Iako ne dijelim vase vjersko opredjeljenje izuzetno mi je drago da je otvorena ova tema i da u njoj nema nepotrebnih diskusija i osporavanja od strane onih koji ne dijele vasa misljenja o vjeri.
> 
> Nadam se da ce i buduce teme vezane uz vjeru, bilo gledanu sa strane vjernika, bilo onih drugih, proteci u ovakvom duhu.
> (naravno, i ne samo vezane uz vjeru nego i sve ostalo, tolerancija je ono sto nam treba!)


  :Heart:

----------


## buba klara

Za one koji možda žele kroz igru, odnosno kroz čitanje priča približiti vjeru djeci na njihovoj razini zgodan je naslov:
"Kad te tvoj sin zapita : prenošenje vjere djeci...", autor: Michi Costa. - Zagreb : Tomagraf, 2002.  Ima je za kupiti u knjižarama na Kaptolu (a vjerujem i drugdje, gdje se prodaju knjige takvog sadržaja). Jako je zgodno pisana, zapravo sastoji se od priča iz Knjige izlaska koje su popraćene slikama što su ih djeca sama crtala na te teme.

----------


## emanuel

*[quote="ljiljan@"]Eto, da probijem led. Dragi roditelji vjernici, osjećate li Gospodina kao prijatelja u svom životu, imate li iskustva da vam se neposredno obraća i vodi vas, da vas hrabri i pomaže vam, pogotovo u teškom zadatku kakav je roditeljstvo? Imate li to iskustvo zaštićenosti, predanosti Njemu i Njegovoj volji? Sumnjate li kadkad?
Danas kad sam voljom Božjom majka eto i trećeg djeteta sa sjetom se prisjećam onih prvih dana lagane nevjerice i čuđenja zbog trudnoće. Bilo je uskrsno vrijeme, bili smo na Pagu. Na dan kad smo se vraćali kući pošla sam u crkvu pomoliti se prije puta. Gledam u lice raspetog Gospodina i postavljam tisuću pitanja - Isuse ti jedini znadeš u potpunosti moje brige i nevolje, kako ću narušena zdravlja i u ovim godinama roditi i odgojiti dijete...i u dnu srca čujem Njegov glas - bez mene ionako ne možeš ništa, a pogotovo roditi i odgojiti dijete - ni stara, ni mlada, ni zdrava ni bolesna...ne boj se...ja sam s tobom...Osjetila sam silnu ljubav i iznenadni nalet sreće. I dođemo kući, i opet me more sumnje i strahovi - što ako sve to skupa ne završi dobro, želi li me Bog kazniti za moje grijehe??? I odem u crkvu u svojoj župi. Tamo - slika Milosrdnog Isusa i uz nju natpis: "Ne  želim kažnjavati umorni i ranjeni svijet, želim ga utješiti!!!" I opet mi navališe suze radosnice!!!*Ima li još netko takvih iskustava?[/quot

_Kopirala sam cijeli tvoj post zbog pitanja kojeg si postavila.

Svi smo mi djeca Bozja i ukoliko smo otvoreni Duhu svetom i dopustimo mu da kroz nas djeluje i da se proslavlja kroz nas i u nama imat cemo na milione primjera. Samo ih  trebamo primjetiti i svjedociti.

Pa evo i ja cu iznijeti svoje svjedocanstvo. Na zalost ne mogu u detalje jer bi bilo predugacko a ja sam u stisci s vremenom, na poslu sam.

No ne mogu odoliti, kada ste vec otvorile ovako lijep topic.

Suprug i ja smo imali problema s plodnoscu i godinama smo zeljeli dijete, no ni nakon upornih posjeta lijecniku, koristenja hormonalnih tabletica i sl nismo uspjeli u nasoj velikoj zelji.

Predali smo molbu za posvojenje dijeteta i mjesecima nismo dobili nikakvu povratnu informaciju.

U tom periodu cekanja, imala sam predivnih iskustava i u njima samima sam na neki nacin dobila objavu po kojoj sam osjetila olaksanje i tada sam donijela veliku odluku u svome zivotu, koja me oslobodila velikog tereta i dilema s kojima sam se borila.

Bila sam uporna u zvanju centara ali nikakvog pomaka po tom pitanju nije bilo.

Onda sam pocela moliti devetnicu Milosrdnom Isusu i molitvu sv. Marti.
Molila sam i krunicu svakodnevno i molila sam za ostvarenje majcinstva. 
Krunica se moli na nacin da se 27 dana moli za molbu, 27 dana se moli za zahvalu, ostvarenje molbe, bila ona uslisana u tom periodu ili ne.

Onoga dana kada sam izmolila zadnji dan molbe, dobili smo poziv iz jednog centra da imaju bebu za nas. Danasnji dan je za mene poseban, jer na danasnji dan sam ga po prvi puta vidjela i po prvi puta drzala u narucju. Place mi se kada samo pomislim na moga misica u tom periodu.

Nakon par dana dosao je k nama - u svoju obitelj, svojim roditeljima, a mi smo dobili naseg sina, naseg Emanuela.

Bog se u nasim zivotima tako prekrasno ocitovao, tako nas je predivno nagradio, poslao nam je najveci moguci dokaz svoje ljubavi prema nama, i kako da ja onda ikada pomislim da nas ne ljubi, da ne ljubi svakoga od nas. On je tu i tako prisutan, samo se otvorite i nebojte se reci Mu sve sto vas muci, sve sto vas pati, jer Njegova je ljubav velika i sigurna sam da ce vam dati svoju ruke utjehe i ljubavi._

----------


## ronin

*emanuel* predivan post  :Heart:  

*zdenka* ne mogu ne primjetiti,diiiiivno dijete!!!!

----------


## AdioMare

> Bog se u nasim zivotima tako prekrasno ocitovao, tako nas je predivno nagradio, poslao nam je najveci moguci dokaz svoje ljubavi prema nama, i kako da ja onda ikada pomislim da nas ne ljubi, da ne ljubi svakoga od nas. On je tu i tako prisutan, samo se otvorite i nebojte se reci Mu sve sto vas muci, sve sto vas pati, jer Njegova je ljubav velika i sigurna sam da ce vam dati svoju ruke utjehe i ljubavi.[/i]


Emanuel, prekrasna je tvoja priča.
Ja također svjedočim nekim posebnim milostima kojima je Gospodin blagoslovio moju obitelj, naravno, kao vjerojatno i svi mi koji mu se preporučamo kroz molitvu.

----------


## ljiljan@

Emanuel  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Rasplakala si me...neka! Iako i sama imam iskustva kolika je snaga molitve, poseban mi je doživljaj čuti i iskustva bližnjih...sve vas volim!

----------


## Makili

O,Emanuel,i ja sam se rasplakala...
Tako me raduje kada se  ljudi uzdaju u Božje djelovanje i kada prepoznaju Njegov trag...

----------


## buba klara

jos jedna rasplakana mama, prekrasno svjedočanstvo, emanuel!   :Heart:

----------


## kate

> Dragi roditelji vjernici, osjećate li Gospodina kao prijatelja u svom životu, imate li iskustva da vam se neposredno obraća i vodi vas, da vas hrabri i pomaže vam, pogotovo u teškom zadatku kakav je roditeljstvo? Imate li to iskustvo zaštićenosti, predanosti Njemu i Njegovoj volji? Sumnjate li kadkad?
> ....Ima li još netko takvih iskustava?


....da odgovorim na početna pitanja  :Heart:  

Da, znam da me vodi kroz život i da sve što mi se ružno dogodi zapravo ima neki dublji smisao i razlog koji ću spoznati nešo kasnije.
Za sumnje,također da, imam periode kada se gubim i jedino što me može vratiti natrag su molitve one najiskrenije. Jednom sam pročitala:
"Mudar čovjek u oluji Bogu se moli, ne za izbavljenje iz opasnosti već za izbavljenje od straha. Oluja iznutra je ta koja ugrožava, a ne oluja izvana."

----------


## martinaP

Mene zanima (ako netko od vas ima takvih problema), kako se nosite s onim što vam je neprihvatljivo, a Crkva to zagovara. Npr. odnos prema spolnosti, predbračnom (ne)seksu, odnos prema drugačijima (homo) i sl. To što katolička crkva zagovara je meni sasvim neprihvatljivo i nema šanse da tako odgajam svoje dijete. 

Pa mi je s druge strane licemjerno nešto od Crkve prihvaćati, a drugo ne  :/ .

Ima li još netko s takvim dilemama?

Ovo sasvim ozbiljno pitam, nemam namjeru provocirati.

----------


## kate

Ja imam takvih problema, ali nosim se s tim kao i sa suprugom,volim ga, poštujem čak i kada se razmimoilazimo, kada mi nije savršen i ne pada mi napamet ga zbog toga odbaciti. Dakle, ljubav ispred svega.

----------


## Zdenka2

Nije sve u kršćanstvu dogma, ima puno prostora za vlastita promišljanja. I, kao što kaže Kate, svatko ima svoje dileme i pitanja, svi smo mi posebni ljudi.

----------


## Riana

> Mene zanima (ako netko od vas ima takvih problema), kako se nosite s onim što vam je neprihvatljivo, a Crkva to zagovara. Npr. odnos prema spolnosti, predbračnom (ne)seksu, odnos prema drugačijima (homo) i sl. To što katolička crkva zagovara je meni sasvim neprihvatljivo i nema šanse da tako odgajam svoje dijete. 
> 
> Pa mi je s druge strane licemjerno nešto od Crkve prihvaćati, a drugo ne  :/ .
> 
> Ima li još netko s takvim dilemama?
> 
> Ovo sasvim ozbiljno pitam, nemam namjeru provocirati.


Meni je to skroz prihvatljivo i ok po Bibliji. I dijete ću tako odgajati. Za mene su odnosi prije braka grijeh, homosexualnost također, ali nije stvar u neprihvaćanju ljudi, već u neprihvaćanju onoga što rade. 
Ja sam prije braka spavala s par dečki, MM s nikim  :Heart:  .
Meni to moje iskustvo baš nije bilo od neke koristi, a voljela bih da 'sam se čuvala' za MM. 
Razgovor o seksu mi nije neki problem, jer je na kraju krajeva Bog to i predvidio za ljude, naravno sve u granicama moralnosti i braka.

----------


## BHany

> Nije sve u kršćanstvu dogma, ima puno prostora za vlastita promišljanja. I, kao što kaže Kate, svatko ima svoje dileme i pitanja, svi smo mi posebni ljudi.


Ovo je Zdenka tako lijepo, jednostavno i jasno napisala i u potpunosti se slažem s njom.

I ja ima svoje sumnje u vezi nekih stavova...koje su drukčijeg sadržaja od tvojih Martina...ali svejedno...

Vjerujem da se već iz mojih pređašnjih postova moglo zaključiti da sam sklona misliti da stavovi crkve (naglašavam…zauzeti stavovi oko spornih pitanja, posebno onih koji se javljaju daljnjim razvojem društva i teško ih je kategorizirati u neke izrijekom i jasno postavljne okvire, a ne Božje zapovijedi)) nisu nepogrješivi. To se više puta pokazalo i kroz povijest (i u našem vremenu) kada su se isti mjenjali sukladno novim saznanjima ili tumačenjima. U skladu s tim se i ja ponašam…I, ako me sumnje obuzmaju, one nisu zbog nečega što crkva ili pojedini svećenik kaže, i to me ne dovodi u opasnost udaljavanja od same vjere…moje sumnje se stvaraju (rastu i razgrađuju se) ovisno o mom vlastitom životu i događajima u njemu te njihovom interakcijom s Bogom (odnosno mojom sposobnosti da u njima pronađem ili ne pronađem Boga).

----------


## ljiljan@

> Mene zanima (ako netko od vas ima takvih problema), kako se nosite s onim što vam je neprihvatljivo, a Crkva to zagovara. Npr. odnos prema spolnosti, predbračnom (ne)seksu, odnos prema drugačijima (homo) i sl. To što katolička crkva zagovara je meni sasvim neprihvatljivo i nema šanse da tako odgajam svoje dijete. 
> 
> Pa mi je s druge strane licemjerno nešto od Crkve prihvaćati, a drugo ne  :/ .
> 
> Ima li još netko s takvim dilemama?
> 
> Ovo sasvim ozbiljno pitam, nemam namjeru provocirati.


To sve što si nabrojala ne zagovara Crkva već je sadržano u Božjim zapovijedima, a na neki način i u Evanđelju. Prema tome, vjerniku to ne može biti neprihvatljivo. Vjernik se u pogledu toga drži Kristova nauka, osobito ongo dijela koji uči da grijeh treba osuditi, a grešnika nikako. Ne znam je li ti poznat onaj dio Evanđelja kada svjetina želi do smrti kamenovati ženu uhvaćenu u preljubu - Isus je spašava na način da kaže svjetini: onaj od vas koji je bez grijeha neka prvi baci kamen - i svjetina se razilazi. 
Prema tome Isus koji je bez grijeha je ne osuđuje, a oni koji imaju grijeha, htjedoše je izrugati i kamenovati...događa se i danas...I grešnica postade sveta...jer joj je Isus koji je samo milosrđe i ljubav iskazao povjerenje...ja te ne osuđujem...idi i ne griješi više...
Nije da mi je bilo teško odgovoriti ti na pitanje MartinaP ili da to ne bih voljela, ali...
Iskreno i iz srca molim da se usredotočimo na teme koje odražavaju način na koji živimo vjeru, bez obzira koje smo vjere (voljela bih da se jave i drugih vjeroispovijesti). 
Nauk vjere ostavimo teolozima na nekom drugom forumu. Prosurfaj malo internetom imaš katoličkih stranica na kojima će ti rado odgovoriti teolozi, a ako te uistinu zanima poslat ću ti neke linkove...a mi se moramo ovdje držati teme topica.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ovo što kaže Kate u potpunosti potpisujem. Ja sam imala trenutaka kada sam dolazila u otvoreni konflikt ne sa Crkvom već s Gospodinom...tijekom moje zadnje trudnoće. Stala sam pred raspelo i pitala ga: zašto mi nisi dao treće dijete s 35 godina kada sma ja htjela, zašto si mi onda dao bolest koja je zahtijevala dvogodišnju terapiju kortikosteroidima i vazodilatatorima, a dijete mi daješ u ovom trenutku kada sam već ipak prestara za to?
U taj čas došla mi je poruka na mobitel od Ivanove sadašnje kume: "Gospodin određuje trenutak!". Tada me obuzeo savršeni mir. Pomolila sam se i zahvalila mu. I za svoju bolest koja ipak nije završila tragično (a ima i neki smisao, samo Njemu poznat) i za dijete koje mi daje.
A poruku mi je kuma poslala kao odgovor na moje (SMS) pitanje: što kažu liječnici, kada će njenoj kćeri (koja je tada bila u bolnici) biti bolje?
Gospodin određuje trenutak! 
Eto, dobila sam u tom času odgovor na dva pitanja!

----------


## kate

Za Martinu ..i ostale koje barem povremeno muči isto pitanje

Crkva nije samo za one koji nemaju poroke, već za one koji u njoj crpe snagu u borbi protiv svojih poroka. E sad što je za koga grijeh. Ono što je nekom teški grijeh, drugom je laki, a trećem križ. Odgovorni smo samo za ono što je u suprotnosti s našom savješću, ali ne možemo prosuđivati druge po svojoj savjesti, već isključivo po savjesti osobe koju prosuđujemo. Zreo kršćanski život je usklađenost savjesti i Božjih zapovijedi. 

A ja se borim "sama sa sobom" s molitvom ...... makar u inat Onome kojem se molim  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

> . Ono što je nekom teški grijeh, drugom je laki, a trećem križ.



Da, jedino što je pred Bogom svaki grijeh, upravo to, grijeh. kod njega nema gradacije, kao kod nas. u istom su košu i laž i ubojstvo. sve treba okajati.

----------


## Zdenka2

> A ja se borim "sama sa sobom" s molitvom ...... makar u inat Onome kojem se molim


  :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> kate prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja se borim "sama sa sobom" s molitvom ...... makar u inat Onome kojem se molim


  :Heart:  
Zanima me molite li svaki dan? Ako da, osjećate li da ste u Njegovoj milosti na taj način?
Sada kad sam kod kuće vozim blizance svaki dan u školu. U autu se prije škole obavezno pomolimo. Uz to molim i sama navečer. MM nosi sobom u vlaku onu "međugorsku" krunicu (7 očenaša, 7 zdravomarijo i 7 slavaocu), pa kad god je u prilici, dok putuje na posao, moli.
Meni je molitva postala svakodnevna prije 3 godine, prije toga onako - od slučaja do slučaja. Od kada je molitva prisutna svaki dan ne događa se više nikome da se omakne ružna riječ, a kamoli psovka. Kad vidim vršnjake svoje djece kako ružno psuju zazovem Božji blagoslov na njih i zahvalim Gospodinu što smo mi, kako kaže MM "progledali".

----------


## Hana_Sara

mi SVI zajedno zapocinjemo i zavrsavamo dan molitvom. to NEIZMJERNO pomaze osjecaju zajednistva u mojoj velikoj obitelji i osjecaju sigurnosti u tako veliku svijetu   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> mi SVI zajedno zapocinjemo i zavrsavamo dan molitvom. to NEIZMJERNO pomaze osjecaju zajednistva u mojoj velikoj obitelji i osjecaju sigurnosti u tako veliku svijetu


ovo je jedina stvar zbog koje zavidim vjernicama... bila sam gost kod bracnog para koji su budisti i mole se svako jutro i vece... predivan prizor... pokusavam i sama naci nesto sto bi mene i moju obitelj na tako lijep nacin spojilo... a da nema vjerskih primjesa... (if ju nou vot aj min)   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ovo je jedina stvar zbog koje zavidim vjernicama... bila sam gost kod bracnog para koji su budisti i mole se svako jutro i vece... predivan prizor... pokusavam i sama naci nesto sto bi mene i moju obitelj na tako lijep nacin spojilo... a da nema vjerskih primjesa... (if ju nou vot aj min)


ono najblize sto ti mogu predloziti je zajednicko sjedanje za stol. bez obzira koji obrok, jednom dnevno okupljanje za stolom cini cuda za zajednicu. hrana je u biti tako intimna stvar, a oni ljudi kojima damo da sjednu za nas stol uvijek su prijatelji ili obitelj  :Heart:  

just a thought   :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

hvala za ideju... to vec uveliko radimo...   :Heart:  zato i nisam pobornik one da svatko jede kad njemu odgovara...

----------


## kate

> Zanima me molite li svaki dan? Ako da, osjećate li da ste u Njegovoj milosti na taj način?


Iskreno ne, ne molim ni približno onoliko koliko osjećam da bih trebala, (nisam ni inače onakva kakva bih htjela biti), ali svaki dan razgovaramo (uglavnom ja prigovaram i dosađujem ko pravo žensko), ponekad se svađamo, ali osjećam da je uvijek tu uz mene i da se slažemo u onom što je bitno, moje je srce prožeto Njim  :Heart:  . 

PS. Često osjetim da mi kaže "Ne kukaj, jesam li ti rekao"   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

S Bogom razgovaram svaki dan i obraćam mu se u stotinama dnevnih situacija. Molim navečer s djetetom i MM i kad legnem u krevet, sama.

----------


## AdioMare

Ja se u Njegovom okrilju ponašam kao nestašno dijete. 
Bezazleno, nimalo zlonamjerno, ali ipak nestašno. Ponekad svjesno griješim. I šeretski Ga molim, ne za oprost, nego za dozvolu. Često me bude sram.  :Sad:  
Mislim si, daj odrasti AdioMare, do kada ćeš misliti da se _mala ti_ možeš dovoljno dobro skriti, a da te _veliki On_ neće pozvati na red? Doskočio je maloj meni, pa mi je dao savjest koja se ponekad i od mene same pere.
Bit ću dobra, bit ću kakvom me želiš, mantram si ja, evo od sutra, od danas već... a ne bojim se kiksati, jer znam da mi je kredit ljubav Njegova.
Iz ljubavi prema Njemu samoj sebi počinjem oštro spočitavati radi svega što znam da Njemu nije drago. 
Tešem se. Nadam se, postajem bolji čovjek.

S Bogom ragovaram kao sa životnim suputnikom. Onim koji jedini najbolje zna i može.

----------


## mama courage

> Često osjetim da mi kaže "Ne kukaj, jesam li ti rekao"


ovo me podsjeca na one filmove o "don camillu" (igra ga fernandel) i onaj njezni glas isusa koji se stalno obraca sveceniku.

----------


## Zdenka2

AdioMare,   :Heart:

----------


## kate

Kako djeci objašnjavate Tijelovo?

----------


## ljiljan@

> S Bogom razgovaram svaki dan i obraćam mu se u stotinama dnevnih situacija.


  :Heart:  
Nakon prvog hodočašća u Međugorje razmišljala sam što znače poruke :"molite, molite, bez prestanka molite!". Pa valjda moramo nešto i raditi. 
Ali uvijek kad imam nejasnoću i upit, Gospodin nađe put do mog srca i dade mi odgovor. Prije nekoliko godina shvatila sam da je to upravo ovako kako si ti ovdje napisala - stotinu puta na dan obratim mu se i pitam ga kako da postupim, zamolim ga da me čuva, da čuva moju djecu, da pomogne mom mužu. To je neprestana molitva. I još je važno -zahvaljivanje za sve primljene milosti.
I djeca, od kada su prihvatila takav način obraćanja Bogu u svim težim situacijama, nisu više nervozna pred test ili ispitivanje, a čak niti pred natjecanja. Eh, da je barem mene moja mama tako učila!

----------


## mamma san

Selim ove postove sa topica "Bog" sa pdf KSO:





> la_mama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ono što bih ja volila je da maleni IZABERE put vjere u nekim svojim godinama kad bude zreo za to, a ne da mu vjeru namećemo od malih nogu. 
> 
> Naglasila sam ovo "izabere" jer se na našim prostorima vjera nasljeđuje (po majci ? nisam tu sigurna). A mislim da je pravo na izbor jedno od ključnih stavki u životu svakog čovjeka.
> 
> 
> Uz dužno poštovanje prema tvom stavu, moram reći da ja ne razumijem tvrdnje da je odgoj u vjeri = nametanje vjere. Meni to zvuči otprilike jednako kao da ne učim svoje dijete hrvatski, jer mu ne želim nametati jezik, nek' si ga sam izabere kad odraste. Ili da ga ne želim učiti nekim vrijednostima u odnosu prema ljudima, jer su to moje vrijednosti, znači, ako mu ih prenosim, ja mu nešto namećem i dokidam mu mogućnost izbora. Moje je mišljenje da svaki roditelj nudi djeci ono što ima. Ako ja vjerujem, dužnost mi je i pravo da prenesem to svojoj djeci. Time mu ne dokidam izbor, jer on će taj izbor svakako učiniti kao odrasla osoba. Tako sam i ja učinila. Taj stav da je odgoj u vlastitim vrijednostima dokidanje slobode djeteta, zapravo nema veze sa slobodom nego je to puki relativizam. 
> ...





> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> ...





> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uz dužno poštovanje prema tvom stavu, moram reći da ja ne razumijem tvrdnje da je odgoj u vjeri = nametanje vjere. Meni to zvuči otprilike jednako kao da ne učim svoje dijete hrvatski, jer mu ne želim nametati jezik, nek' si ga sam izabere kad odraste. Ili da ga ne želim učiti nekim vrijednostima u odnosu prema ljudima, jer su to moje vrijednosti, znači, ako mu ih prenosim, ja mu nešto namećem i dokidam mu mogućnost izbora. Moje je mišljenje da svaki roditelj nudi djeci ono što ima. Ako ja vjerujem, dužnost mi je i pravo da prenesem to svojoj djeci. Time mu ne dokidam izbor, jer on će taj izbor svakako učiniti kao odrasla osoba. Tako sam i ja učinila. Taj stav da je odgoj u vlastitim vrijednostima dokidanje slobode djeteta, zapravo nema veze sa slobodom nego je to puki relativizam. 
> 
> I, vjera se ne nasljeđuje, ona se stječe ili se ima.
> 
> 
> Replika   
> ...

----------


## la_mama

E taman sam pomislila kako su duplirane teme, hvala mamma san  :D 

Čitam postove i ima puno korisnih i zanimljivih, bar meni koja nisam vjernik   :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

Ne znam uopće kako je prošlo dvaput!!!
Citat od Puhovi:
"ja nisam vjernica, ali ovo što si napisala mi je jako lijepo i dirljivo. vjerujem, recimo to tako, da u svemu što se događa postoji viši smisao, da ništa nije slučajno i da sve što nam se događa, i dobro i loše, ima svrhu. trudnoća i rođenje djeteta su mi posebno čudesni, fascinantni i na neki način mistični događaji, kroz koje možemo kao osobe puno evoluirati i uzdići se na višu razinu uljuđenosti."

Puhovi, zanimljivo mi je to što sam čitajući tvoje postove pomislila da jesi vjernica. Prepoznah jednu široku dušu punu ljubavi za bližnje, dušu koja ne poznaje oholost, samodopadnost i sebeljublje, dušu predanu - ja bih rekla Bogu, a ti možda "višem smislu". 
Možda virtualni svijet može i prevariti, ali i u stvarnom svijetu, svud oko sebe poznajem dosta nevjernika koji više žive Božje zapovijedi od nekolicine vjernika koje poznajem. Sto puta sam si zbog toga postavila pitanje - ne bi li kršćanin trebao biti prepoznatljiv u svijetu? Nemam odgovor...

A glede rasprave Zdenke i La mame o vjerskom odgoju u obitelji kao nametanju vjere - moj je stav da to možemo nazvati kako hoćemo. Bit je u tome da ću svojoj djeci uporno i svim silama nametati sve ono što smatram ispravnim - rad i marljivost, savjestan pristup obvezama, poštenje i napose vjeru - da imaju u Gospodinu utjehu i prijatelja.
Jedan moj poznanik mi je pred svojim sinom govorio da će malog učiti da krade jer bez toga danas ne možeš biti netko niti ništa imati ...rekoh mu da se ne slažem, ali zabraniti mu takav odgoj ne mogu...

----------


## la_mama

Još jedna stvar koja mi je bila presudna za krštenje sina.

Možda će se dosta roditelja ovdje pobuniti, ali šta ću sad, kriva sam   :Smile: 

Mislim da će mu lakše živjeti u ovom našem društvu sa svim obavljenim  sakramentima, i gdje može reći da je vjernik. To je nešto što sam i prema sebi zaključila. Nije mi lako uvijek objašnjavati zašto nisam krštena - iako nitko to nema pravo pitati - i zašto nisam vjernik ("jer to je nešto što svi rade"). Da ne spominjem da sam svojevremeno ispunjavala formulare za primanje na posao, gdje su itekako tražili vjeroispovijest. 
To ne želim njemu, pogotovo u školi, gdje djeca znaju biti okrutna, i znaju stigmatizirati druge i zbog manjih stvari. 

Naravno da postoji vjerojatnost i da na sve te probleme neće naići, ali nekako imam dojam da bi se prije ili kasnije suočio s takvim (neugodnim) situacijama. 

Isto tako, znam da ga neću moći zaštititi od svega i da će se prije ili kasnije morati naučiti boriti za sebe, svoja prava. Ali s druge strane kao roditelj, imam obavezu, i dužnost, da mu pokušam što više olakšati život   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> Možda će se dosta roditelja ovdje pobuniti, ali šta ću sad, kriva sam


Nadam se da se na ovom topicu nitko neće buniti, jer zaista, ovo je jedna od rijetkih oaza gdje uvijek kada otvoriš topic po inerciji znaš da ćeš pročitati nešto opuštajuće, lijepo.

la_mama, ja ti samo mogu reći da koji god tvoji motivi da djetetu daruješ (kada već ne možeš usađivati jer ti nisi vjernica) vjeru kroz kršćanske obrede bili - za moj pojam nisu osuđujući.
Dalekosežno gledajući, možda mu je baš taj tvoj čin potrebna nit da se danas - sutra oblikuje kao čovjek kakav želi biti?  :Smile: 
Kada odraste, imat će priliku to potvrditi svetom krizmom.

----------


## ljiljan@

Slažem se s Adio Mare.La mama dobro si učinila što si dijete krstila.Ali ne zbog razloga koje ti navodiš. Gospodin ne napušta one koje je krštenjem odabrao.

----------


## la_mama

*ljiljan@, Adio Mare*, ma vi ste super   :Heart:  

Ja vam kao ne-vjernik gledam na cijelu ovu tematiku s praktične strane, nadam se da ne zamjerate.

Slažem se s AM - tko zna ? Možda na kraju i (p)ostane istinski vjernik, koji živi svoju vjeru, pa mu svi ovi sakramenti daju jako dobar početak. Ja mu, u svakom slučaju, neću to braniti, jer nemam na to pravo.

Ali bi mi bilo žao da, ukoliko ipak odluči da vjera nije njegov put, ima sve te sakramente kojih se neće moći tek tako (lako) odreći, i koji bi ga mogli operećivati. Znam eto da bi mene opterećivali, da ih imam, jer ne slijedim njihov nauk. A kod vjere mi je stvarno važna ta dosljednost.

Samo znam da ću ga, bio on kršten ili ne, bio on vjernik ili ne, i dalje, i sve do kraja, beskonačno voljeti   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

La mama, dosljednost je važna, ali još je važnija ljubav i milost koju tvoje dijete dobiva po tim sakramentima. Nekako mi je teško vjerovati da bi mu kao odraslom čovjeku bilo žao što ih ima. Ne bih se s time opterećivala na tvom mjestu. Imala si svoje razloge zbog kojih si tako odabrala. Sve to ima svoje mjesto.

----------


## realna

> La mama, dosljednost je važna, ali još je važnija ljubav i milost koju tvoje dijete dobiva po tim sakramentima. Nekako mi je teško vjerovati da bi mu kao odraslom čovjeku bilo žao što ih ima. Ne bih se s time opterećivala na tvom mjestu. Imala si svoje razloge zbog kojih si tako odabrala. Sve to ima svoje mjesto.


Ja iz vlastitog iskustva mogu reci da je drugacije, imam sve sakramente..u osnovnoj skoli sam postala obozavatelj povijesti...u srednjoj jos i vise..kasnije je to postao moj hobi...

sve to me toliko okrenulo u ateizam..mozda jos uvijek sa vjerom u nesto, sto definitivno nije krscanstvo, a najmanje crkva...

da mogu, najradje bi izbrisala te sakramente...cak mogu reci da ih se sramim...

i nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nemam nista protiv vjernika...svakom svoja sloboda odluke..moje djete odgajam da bude dobra, obzirna, pomaze drugim...da ne zeli zlo nikome..i da ga nikad nikome ni ne nanese....al to je za mene osnova morala...da covijek bude dobar...

i jos jednom, da se nebi netko uvrijedio, al mislim da je na svakom pojedincu da se odluci za nesto tako osobno kao vjera, u dobi kad je za to dostatno intelektualno sposoban...

----------


## la_mama

*realna*, tu smo negdje   :Grin:  

Ma, ne znam baš da li bi se sramila sakramenata, ali bi mi sigurno bilo strašno neugodno imati ih jer bi znala da ne slijedim taj put, i ne živim njihov nauk. 

Odricanje od tih sakramenata da bi postao ateist/agnostik - e pa ne znam još nikoga tko je tako nešto napravio. Ne znam da li bih napravila takav korak; mislim da bih se prije potrudila naviknuti na ideju da ih imam, eto tako reda radi, zbog uvjerenja mojih roditelja.

Znam da bi mi sigurno predstavljali opterećenje i gadno bih zamjerala roditeljima što su me krstili i što mi nisu ostavili na izbor hoću ili ili neću biti vjernik. Zato sam uvijek beskrajno zahvalna svojima što su taj izbor i korak ipak ostavili meni   :Smile:

----------


## la_mama

> La mama, dosljednost je važna, ali još je važnija ljubav i milost koju tvoje dijete dobiva po tim sakramentima. Nekako mi je teško vjerovati da bi mu kao odraslom čovjeku bilo žao što ih ima. Ne bih se s time opterećivala na tvom mjestu. Imala si svoje razloge zbog kojih si tako odabrala. Sve to ima svoje mjesto.


Zdenka2, ljubav i milost će moje dijete dobiti sa ili bez sakramenata   :Heart:  
Što se Gospodina tiče, mislim da On ljubi podjednako svu djecu - bila ona krštena ili ne. Naravno, ako postoji (mali remark, s moje strane)   :Smile:

----------


## realna

> Znam da bi mi sigurno predstavljali opterećenje i gadno bih zamjerala roditeljima što su me krstili i što mi nisu ostavili na izbor hoću ili ili neću biti vjernik. Zato sam uvijek beskrajno zahvalna svojima što su taj izbor i korak ipak ostavili meni


ja im nisam zamjerila, to je cak bila odluka i zelja moje bake...

svejedno i bakama i roditeljima sam zahvalna na odgoju, roditelji su me ucili postenju, pravednosti, jednakosti, altruizmu i dobroti...

tome ja ucim moje djete...ako ona u nekoj zreloj dobi ti poveze sa krscanstvom ili moralom ili bilo kojom drugom vjerom meni je svejedno i uvijek cu prihvatiti njen izbor....

moj jedini savjet ce joj biti, neka se o svakom izboru educira....i neka na osnovi toga odluci u kojem je smjeru vodi njeno srce...

ja cu joj pomoci sa savjetima najbolje sto mogu, al vjeru, muza..i ostale najosobnije odluke neka donese sama...ipak je njen zivot samo njen...

----------


## Lutonjica

*la_mama*, ja sam hajmo reći agnostik, i nemam sakramente. nikad, stvarno nijednom u cijelom mom životu nisam se zbog toga našla u neugodnoj situaciji, bila stigmatizirana ili nailazila na probleme.

(istina, odrasla sam za vrijeme komunizma, ali sam živjela na selu gdje je vjera itekako živjela i gdje sam bila ako ne jedina, a ono u manjini što se tiče nemanja nijednog sakramenta).

btw. nitko ne nema pravo pitati za vjeroispovijest na razgovorima za posao, mogla bi ih tužiti zbog toga

eto, o drugome nemam što za reći.
nadam se da vam ne smeta što sam upala na topik.

 :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> La mama, dosljednost je važna, ali još je važnija ljubav i milost koju tvoje dijete dobiva po tim sakramentima. Nekako mi je teško vjerovati da bi mu kao odraslom čovjeku bilo žao što ih ima. Ne bih se s time opterećivala na tvom mjestu. Imala si svoje razloge zbog kojih si tako odabrala. Sve to ima svoje mjesto.
> 
> 
> Zdenka2, ljubav i milost će moje dijete dobiti sa ili bez sakramenata   
> Što se Gospodina tiče, mislim da On ljubi podjednako svu djecu - bila ona krštena ili ne. Naravno, ako postoji (mali remark, s moje strane)


Bezuvjetno je tako. Ono na što sam mislila pod "milost" je put otvaranja čovjeka prema Bogu kroz sakramente, ne na Božji odnos prema čovjeku.

----------


## la_mama

Lutonjice, pa topic je otvoren za sve   :Smile:  

Ma mene i sestru su odmah proglasili nekrstima sa strane očeve porodice - kad god bi došli, pok. baba je krstila ruke i zdvajala nad našom onozemaljskom sudbinom, rođaci vrtili glavom   :Smile:  

Ali na osnovu našeg iskustva stvarno ne možemo niti ti niti ja ocijeniti kako će djeci biti kroz život bez sakramenata - da li će zbog toga imati problema ili ne - druga su danas vremena. Možemo samo nagađati.

Ovo pitanje za vjeroispovijest dogodilo se negdje '94-'95. Ko zna, možda je ta firma (a dosta je velika) promijenila template formulara do sada - bio bi red   :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

http://fATHERSLOVELETTER.com/fllpreviewcroatian.htm.

Ne mogu namjestiti da otvorite klikom, pa utipkajte u adresnu traku ovu adresu...vrijedi

----------


## Astralis

> Još jedna stvar koja mi je bila presudna za krštenje sina.
> 
> Možda će se dosta roditelja ovdje pobuniti, ali šta ću sad, kriva sam  
> 
> Mislim da će mu lakše živjeti u ovom našem društvu sa svim obavljenim  sakramentima, i gdje može reći da je vjernik. To je nešto što sam i prema sebi zaključila. Nije mi lako uvijek objašnjavati zašto nisam krštena - iako nitko to nema pravo pitati - i zašto nisam vjernik ("jer to je nešto što svi rade"). Da ne spominjem da sam svojevremeno ispunjavala formulare za primanje na posao, gdje su itekako tražili vjeroispovijest. 
> To ne želim njemu, pogotovo u školi, gdje djeca znaju biti okrutna, i znaju stigmatizirati druge i zbog manjih stvari. 
> 
> Naravno da postoji vjerojatnost i da na sve te probleme neće naići, ali nekako imam dojam da bi se prije ili kasnije suočio s takvim (neugodnim) situacijama. 
> 
> Isto tako, znam da ga neću ititi od svega i da će se prije ili kasnije morati naučiti boriti za sebe, svoja prava. Ali s druge strane kao roditelj, imam obavezu, i dužnost, da mu pokušam što više olakšati život


Vidiš upravo sam imala tu dilemu. 
Ja sam "nasilno" dobila sakramente.Moji svi su imali jedino ja nisam  8)  Jer bilo ti je ono doba rata i to...pa da ne budem izrod ...danas sutra ću se trebati vjenčati... Svi su kršteni..hrvati...I tako ti oni meni to sve obavili u crkvi kad sam bila prvi srednje. A meni tad sve bilo skroz svejedno. Najvažnije je bilo skupiti to novaca od tog događaja i otići provesti se čitaj : napiti   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  
Vjeru u Boga sam imala od uvijek, nisu mi je moji usađivali već sam jednostavno s tim rođena. Naknadno sam (par godina poslije tih sakramenata) došla do mnogih saznanja, o Bogu, svemiru, svim živim bićima, životu,...Kako bih rekla "oživjela" sam tu svijest iznutra prema vani ako me kužiš.  
Uvidjela sam da današnja crkva nema previše veze s Bogom već više sa pravilima i propisima koje je sama tijekom stoljeća donijela. Puno je tu raznih interesa koji su otišli daleko od Isusa. Isus je postojao po svim spisima je to jasno. Ali ne mogu ga nikako povezati, njegovu poniznost, požrtvovnost i ljubav, s ovim što je crkva danas. 
Stoga meni su sakramenti sada teret jer ne poštujem crkvu koja bi trebala poštovati Boga kao ljubav, skromnost...vrlinu, ..već poštuje pravila koja je sama donijela. Ne mogu poštovati nekog tko stalno živi u raskoši i tako se ponaša gradeći basnoslovna zdanja dok u prvim kućama kraj tih zdanja ljudi jedva krpaju kraj s krajem. To nije Bog i nije Isusova poruka. To je moje mišljenje. (kratka verzija   :Wink:   ) 
I sad kraj tog mog mišljenja dolazi vrijeme kad bi mi "trebali" krstiti Zaru. Dolaze pristisci svako malo izvana, sa svih strana. Još su najgori kod mene i MM u firmi.... Isto tako dosla bi u iskušenje da to sve obavim, a opet kad sebe vidim sad...I pogotovo što ću neke vrijednosti usaditi i Zari. Ne želim da njoj to sutra bude teret. 
Stoga mir i ljubav svima bez obzira na vjeru, religiju, rasu... Pa kad dođe vrijeme da izabere svoj put to će i učiniti   :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

A s druge strane, mogao bi se taj krug i zatvoriti, to jest da ti za 15-20 godina opet bude drago što imaš sakramente. Ne bi bila prva koja je prošla taj put.

----------


## la_mama

*Astralis*, nazalost, dobro mi je poznato to doba pokrstavanja za vrijeme rata, gdje su svi hotimice hrlili u Crkvu i stajali u redu za krstenje.
A nije bas da se za vrijeme komunizma krstenje nije radilo. Dapace, u kraju moga pok. oca bilo je jako malo djece (skoro pa ih i nije bilo), koja se nisu krstila.

Zdenka2, molim te, nemoj ove postove shvatiti kao napad na tvoje, pa i druge vjerske osjecaje, jer to nisu. Ovo su samo razmisljanja o prisustvu vjere u nasim zivotima i zivotima nase djece.
Svi mi hocemo najbolje za svoje malene. Naravno da ce vjernici prenijeti svoju vjeru na potomstvo, kao jednu od vrednota koje priznaju, i to je skroz normalno. 

Ali postoje i ljudi koji imaju dvojbe po tom pitanju, a mozda je i to dobro. Mozda i treba preispitivati zakone, pravila, obicaje, ... umjesto da ih se uzima zdravo za gotovo. Svatko ce to sam najbolje ocijeniti   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2, molim te, nemoj ove postove shvatiti kao napad na tvoje, pa i druge vjerske osjecaje, jer to nisu. Ovo su samo razmisljanja o prisustvu vjere u nasim zivotima i zivotima nase djece.
> Svi mi hocemo najbolje za svoje malene. Naravno da ce vjernici prenijeti svoju vjeru na potomstvo, kao jednu od vrednota koje priznaju, i to je skroz normalno. 
> 
> Ali postoje i ljudi koji imaju dvojbe po tom pitanju, a mozda je i to dobro. Mozda i treba preispitivati zakone, pravila, obicaje, ... umjesto da ih se uzima zdravo za gotovo. Svatko ce to sam najbolje ocijeniti


Uopće, ali uopće nisam to tako shvatila. Dapače, ovaj topik mi dođe kao primjer dijaloga. 

Ovo drugo također potpisujem.

----------


## Bambi

Pozdravljam ovu temu...procitala sam predivna svjedocanstva, hvala na iskrenosti!


Djecu odgajam u duhu vjere ali ne namecem ništa, sve prilagođavam njihovom uzrastu pa tako i odlazak s njima  na misu jer je dob od 2 god. vrlo teška za biti miran, dok kod 4 god. se to vec može ocekivati. Ja svaku nedjelju idem na misu, po potrebi i dozvoljenom vremenu i cešce ali ne s djecom, s njima je rijetkost da idemo jer po dosadašnjim iskustvima ja se osjecam kao da i nisam bila, ne mogu se sabrati i cuti Božju Rijec jer mala od 2god. ne može ni par sekundi biti mirna.
Meni nema smisla trcati za njom i disciplinirati je, jer je to kod nje nemoguce, sa starijom je vec lakše, pricekat cu još koju godinu, a do tada cu samo ponekad s njima, a više sama i u miru.

Vjera je za mene i stil života s Crkvom nisam u sukobu, više sa samom sobom, drugima i mojim Bogom. Crkva se sastoji od vjernika koji su ljudi pa tko je od ljudi bez mane? 

Što se tice reforme Crkve (koju je netko ovdje spomenuo, a meni zapela za oko) ta Reforma je vec odavno na snazi ali ne od strane ljudi i ne u duhu liberalizma već od strane Duha Svetog koji stvara i obnavlja Crkvu ali iznutra, i vidljiva je samo prakticnim vjernicima koji djeluju u zajednicama.

Mislim da odgoj u vjeri bi više trebao biti kroz molitvu i osobni odnos s Bogom, tražeci njegove savjete u svezi toga tako da se preko nas roditelja ostvari Njegov plan s našim životima, a manje ono kako ja mislim da bi trebalo biti ili ono „svoje“ povjeriti Njemu...

U svezi gornjih postova koji govore o sakramentima. U više navrata sam cula da je težak grijeh nametati djeci ili sebi sakramente u koje ne vjeruješ ili još gore osuđuješ djelovanje ili rad Crkve, a istovremeno primaš sakramente zbog pritiska okoline, to je svakako težak teret za dušu. Od nekog primam dar koji onda bacam u smece, to je direktan udarac onome od koga se prima, te stvara osjecaj težine i nelagodnosti u duši iako osoba ne zna od kuda potjece taj osjecaj, stoga, za takve ljude sakramenti više opterecuju negoli daju blagoslov jer za sakramente se traži *vjera*, a ako se nema vjere u ono što se prima ne treba niti to primati.

Još jedna opaska; ne grade Crkvu svecenici vec vjernici od svojih priloga, tako je bilo u povijesti (od tuda u Hrvatskoj mnogo zavjetnih crkava), a tako je i danas.
 Ako je ikako moguce molim one koji ništa ne znaju o povijesti i djelovanju crkve iz vjernicke perspektive da ne kvare ovaj topic! Hvala! Na drugim temama ima zaista dosta (i previše) kritika (i to onih iz kojih isijava mržnja) na rimokatolicku crkvu, pa ako cemo biti za toleranciju onda se bar ovdje suzdržimo(ili otiđimo). 

Prihvacanje drugih vjera,da, ali ne i kritiziranje.

----------


## ronin

E ja bome o povijesti nešto i znam(ako o ičemu onda o tome).

I ne trebamo se na ovaj topic javljati svi koji mislimo *jednako?*

Ovaj topic je baš primjer kulturnog dijaloga,razmjene mišljenja i nekih osobnih dvojbi,i nije bilo govora o nekakvom sijanju mržnje.
*Bambi* reci mi molim te gdje si to pročitala da si išla prozivati "one druge" da se ne javljaju ovdje?Baš me zanima? :?  :? 

Ok i slažem se s tobom da reformu Crkve prvenstveno potiče Duh Sveti,pa je pretpostavljam da je pod njegovim nadahnućem sazvan naprimjer Tridentski koncil(kada je zabranjena indulgencija-isto zgodan primjer milodara kada nisi išao na ispovijed ako nisi imao zveckave zlatnike u dzepu) ili Drugi Vatikanski s najvećim reformama uopće...mislim da je došlo vrijeme za nove reforme,da se ponovno razmisli o katastrofalnom degradiranju žene u Crkvi(osobno me to najviše smeta,smatram da ljudi ondašnjeg vremena nisu Isusa baš najbolje shvatili kada je primjerom ukazao na ravnopravnost spolova ukazavši se prvo-ženi)i još neke druge stvari koje je čovječanstvo ispravilo,a Crkva još nije i mislim da je došlo vrijeme za to,i nisam jedina koja tako misli.

Napisala sam već da sam vjernik,vjerujem i živim vjeru duboko,molim svaki dan,ali isto tako ću ako imam svoje mišljenje i dileme to uvijek i otvoreno-napisati.

----------


## ljiljan@

> U svezi gornjih postova koji govore o sakramentima. U više navrata sam cula da je težak grijeh nametati djeci ili sebi sakramente u koje ne vjeruješ ili još gore osuđuješ djelovanje ili rad Crkve, a istovremeno primaš sakramente zbog pritiska okoline, to je svakako težak teret za dušu. Od nekog primam dar koji onda bacam u smece, to je direktan udarac onome od koga se prima, te stvara osjecaj težine i nelagodnosti u duši iako osoba ne zna od kuda potjece taj osjecaj, stoga, za takve ljude sakramenti više opterecuju negoli daju blagoslov jer za sakramente se traži *vjera*, a ako se nema vjere u ono što se prima ne treba niti to primati.


Vidim Bambi da si dosta upućena u vjeru i našu Crkvu pa me je ovo što sam citirala iz tvog posta vrlo iznenadilo i zbunilo. Uvijek sam mislila kad roditelji koji ne žive svoju vjeru žele krstiti djecu da je to poziv koji dolazi od Gospodina, njegova volja da najmanje pozove u svoje okrilje. No, čitajući ovaj dio tvog posta, moram priznati da mi ima i ta tvoja teorija logike. Kad čujem za slučaj da svećenik ne želi krstiti dijete čiji roditelji recimo nisu vjenčani (a nemaju zapreka) ne osuđujem svećenika zato jer nitko od nas ne voli da se iz njegovog životnog poziva radi ruglo, ali opet stoput sam pomislila - šteta, on sada umanjuje mogućnost tom malenom stvorenju da osjeti milost Božju.
Sada više nisam sigurna što da mislim jer sam i sama mogla upasti u grijeh savjetujući nekog krivo. Pitanje svakako za teologe...Pujica???

----------


## zoza

Evo mi smo jučer bili drugi put na misi!   :D 
Prvi puta smo išli u kolicima, a jučer u marami! Vita je prespavala cijelu misu... a ja sam se osjećala neopisivo držeći u naručju  :Saint:  kojeg mi/nam je darovao Gospodin!!!

...čudesno je to kako je bila mirna, a ja sam joj cijelo vrijeme tulila u uho  :Laughing:  

... vidjet ćemo kako će to funkcionirati kad Vita postane aktivnija... sve predajemo u ruke Gospodinu, pa kako bude...    :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Evo mi smo jučer bili drugi put na misi!   :D 
> Prvi puta smo išli u kolicima, a jučer u marami! Vita je prespavala cijelu misu... a ja sam se osjećala neopisivo držeći u naručju  kojeg mi/nam je darovao Gospodin!!!
> 
> ...čudesno je to kako je bila mirna, a ja sam joj cijelo vrijeme tulila u uho  
> 
> ... vidjet ćemo kako će to funkcionirati kad Vita postane aktivnija... sve predajemo u ruke Gospodinu, pa kako bude...


  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Bambi

> E ja bome o povijesti nešto i znam(ako o ičemu onda o tome).
> 
> I ne trebamo se na ovaj topic javljati svi koji mislimo *jednako?*
> 
> Ovaj topic je baš primjer kulturnog dijaloga,razmjene mišljenja i nekih osobnih dvojbi,i nije bilo govora o nekakvom sijanju mržnje.
> *Bambi* reci mi molim te gdje si to pročitala da si išla prozivati "one druge" da se ne javljaju ovdje?Baš me zanima? :?  :? 
> 
> Ok i slažem se s tobom da reformu Crkve prvenstveno potiče Duh Sveti,pa je pretpostavljam da je pod njegovim nadahnućem sazvan naprimjer Tridentski koncil(kada je zabranjena indulgencija-isto zgodan primjer milodara kada nisi išao na ispovijed ako nisi imao zveckave zlatnike u dzepu) ili Drugi Vatikanski s najvećim reformama uopće...mislim da je došlo vrijeme za nove reforme,da se ponovno razmisli o katastrofalnom degradiranju žene u Crkvi(osobno me to najviše smeta,smatram da ljudi ondašnjeg vremena nisu Isusa baš najbolje shvatili kada je primjerom ukazao na ravnopravnost spolova ukazavši se prvo-ženi)i još neke druge stvari koje je čovječanstvo ispravilo,a Crkva još nije i mislim da je došlo vrijeme za to,i nisam jedina koja tako misli.
> 
> Napisala sam već da sam vjernik,vjerujem i živim vjeru duboko,molim svaki dan,ali isto tako ću ako imam svoje mišljenje i dileme to uvijek i otvoreno-napisati.


rekla si i više nego dovoljno





> Vidim Bambi da si dosta upućena u vjeru i našu Crkvu pa me je ovo što sam citirala iz tvog posta vrlo iznenadilo i zbunilo. Uvijek sam mislila kad roditelji koji ne žive svoju vjeru žele krstiti djecu da je to poziv koji dolazi od Gospodina, njegova volja da najmanje pozove u svoje okrilje. No, čitajući ovaj dio tvog posta, moram priznati da mi ima i ta tvoja teorija logike. Kad čujem za slučaj da svećenik ne želi krstiti dijete čiji roditelji recimo nisu vjenčani (a nemaju zapreka) ne osuđujem svećenika zato jer nitko od nas ne voli da se iz njegovog životnog poziva radi ruglo, ali opet stoput sam pomislila - šteta, on sada umanjuje mogućnost tom malenom stvorenju da osjeti milost Božju. 
> Sada više nisam sigurna što da mislim jer sam i sama mogla upasti u grijeh savjetujući nekog krivo. Pitanje svakako za teologe...Pujica???


Nisam mislila na sakramenat krštenja koji i ja podržavam da treba krstiti djecu nevjenčanih roditelja, već sakramente prve pričesti i krizme, gdje je nekima bitan materijalni dar, a ne samo značenje...

Vidim da nema svrhe ovdje pisati jer uvijek se osjećaju prozvanima oni koji to nisu...
...ja sam imala dobre namjere. 
...ovdje ih nije moguće učiniti vidljivima, bar ne virtualno...
Zbogom!  :Bye:

----------


## Bambi

> već sakramente prve pričesti i krizme


Zaboravih ubrojiti i sakramenat vjenčanja

----------


## AdioMare

Ja se uvijek iskreno začudim kada ovdje (ili bilo gdje drugdje) pročitam osude i kritike vjernika prema nekome tko ne vjeruje i ogorčen je iz bilo kojeg razloga na Crkvu ili roditelje koji su mu "dali" sakramente. 
Jednako tako se čudim i nevjernicima koji nemaju niti malo obzira, pa rješavajući se svoje gorčine zbog neželjenih sakramenata ne misle da bi neko nevino vjerničko stvorenje mogla povrijediti njegova žuč.

Meni je zaista muke iz mog jednog jedinog dana dosta, da skrušeno i poklopljena ušima molim za oprost svojih grijeha. Ne mogu si ni zamisliti da bih išla crpiti dragocjenu energiju bez srama se osvrćući na one koji su se došli ženiti iz interesa, pričešćivati ili krizmati - iz interesa, ići isključivo za blagdane na sv. misu da ih se vidi - pretpostavljam opet iz nekog interesa...
Oprostite, ali bilo bi mi interesantno pročitati kakav to materijalni ili bilo koji ovozemaljski interes možeš na prijevaru ili prepad dobiti od - Boga? 
On najbolje zna kakav tko ima interes kada kroči u kuću njegovu.
Za nepovjerovati! Ali vjernicima koji se brinu za te i takve. I istini za volju, ne zanima me odgovor. 
Tko smo mi, koji nismo u stanju jednu crnu vlas učiniti bijelom, da kritiziramo bilo koga?

To što će netko unaprijed ili naknadno odbaciti Božju milost kroz sakramente i molitvu (kao odbačeni dar, kako reče Bambi) nije direktan udarac Onome tko poklon daje. On je vrlo dobro znao kako će poklon završiti, ali razlozi za kušnje pred koje nas Gospodin stavlja samo su njemu znane. 
Zašto mi vodimo Božju brigu? Zar neće svatko od nas dobiti svoju plaću?

I zašto se bar na ovom topicu ljudi koji vjeruju i ne vjeruju ne mogu ponašati dostojanstveno?

----------


## Astralis

> Ja se uvijek iskreno začudim kada ovdje (ili bilo gdje drugdje) pročitam osude i kritike vjernika prema nekome tko ne vjeruje i ogorčen je iz bilo kojeg razloga na Crkvu ili roditelje koji su mu "dali" sakramente. 
> Jednako tako se čudim i nevjernicima koji nemaju niti malo obzira, pa rješavajući se svoje gorčine zbog neželjenih sakramenata ne misle da bi neko nevino vjerničko stvorenje mogla povrijediti njegova žuč.
> 
> Meni je zaista muke iz mog jednog jedinog dana dosta, da skrušeno i poklopljena ušima molim za oprost svojih grijeha. Ne mogu si ni zamisliti da bih išla crpiti dragocjenu energiju bez srama se osvrćući na one koji su se došli ženiti iz interesa, pričešćivati ili krizmati - iz interesa, ići isključivo za blagdane na sv. misu da ih se vidi - pretpostavljam opet iz nekog interesa...
> Oprostite, ali bilo bi mi interesantno pročitati kakav to materijalni ili bilo koji ovozemaljski interes možeš na prijevaru ili prepad dobiti od - Boga? 
> On najbolje zna kakav tko ima interes kada kroči u kuću njegovu.
> Za nepovjerovati! Ali vjernicima koji se brinu za te i takve. I istini za volju, ne zanima me odgovor. 
> Tko smo mi, koji nismo u stanju jednu crnu vlas učiniti bijelom, da kritiziramo bilo koga?
> 
> ...


Pa upravo zbog ovakvih postova   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

Zapravo stav u rukavicama  8)  koji kritizira dosta toga. Psihići bi rekli potisnuti bijes gdje "čudim se" znači bijesna sam i ljuta, mas pater ....i to   :Grin:  



Tri četiri sad....   

 :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

Vidiš, Astralis, dvojila sam da li da ti odgovorim na ovu provokaciju ili ne. Svatko, pa i ti zaslužuje odgovor.
Moj stav iz prethodnog posta je nedvojben i sažet glasi: gledajući svoja posla, proći će ti 24 sata dnevno. I to iskreno i od srca mislim.
Posebno me smeta kada Crkvu i vjeru dovedu u poziciju mjere za istjerivanje neke pravice, kao da se radi o gruntu.
Kako svašta raste u Božjemu vrtu, tako i rukavice nosim samo kada čistim WC. Zbog tamo nekih bakterija. Inače, ne.

----------


## Hana_Sara

jedno pitanje za sve vas vjernice (ili vjernike, makar ni jednom muskog nisam na forumu primjetila- vjernika to jest!) : kako ste birale bracnog partnera sto se tice pogleda na svijet? koliko vam je bilo bitno da je vjernik? ako nije vjernik, kako ste odlucili o odgoju djece u vjeri?

----------


## pujica

> jedno pitanje za sve vas vjernice (ili vjernike, makar ni jednom muskog nisam na forumu primjetila- vjernika to jest!) : kako ste birale bracnog partnera sto se tice pogleda na svijet? koliko vam je bilo bitno da je vjernik? ako nije vjernik, kako ste odlucili o odgoju djece u vjeri?


to mi je bilo kljucno - sve ostalo: boja koze, nacionalnost i slicno nevazno, ali je morao biti vjernik (cak mislim da ne bi bilo vazno da je iz drugacije tradicije tipa protestant ili pravoslavac, ali bitno da je krscanin). Zasto? Zato sto uza svu ljubav i toleranciju neke razlike u shvacanju vrijednosti (a posredno naravno onda i odgoja djece) kad tad dovode do problema

----------


## ljiljan@

> jedno pitanje za sve vas vjernice (ili vjernike, makar ni jednom muskog nisam na forumu primjetila- vjernika to jest!) : kako ste birale bracnog partnera sto se tice pogleda na svijet? koliko vam je bilo bitno da je vjernik? ako nije vjernik, kako ste odlucili o odgoju djece u vjeri?


MM i ja nismo bili ono što se kaže aktivni vjernici kada smo se upoznali. Samo smo imali sakramente. Stupili smo u brak iz velike ljubavi, a ipak nismo u početku bili osobito sretni. Stoput smo se pitali - zašto si sami stvaramo probleme kojih objektivno nema. Onda je došao poziv Gospodnji. Odazvali smo se. I ta silna ljubav sve je preobrazila. Riječima to ne mogu opisati. Danas smo druge osobe. A kad pomislimo da smo mogli sve upropastiti, samo se zahvaljujemo Gospodinu. Silne darove on ima za nas koji ih s ljubavlju primamo...

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni je bilo bitno da je MM vjernik, jer mi je to općenito bitno u životu i ne znam kako bih živjela s nekim tko ne bi dijelio taj svjetonazor. Tu bi se morali raditi kompromisi na koje ja nisam bila spremna, pogotovo ne u odgoju djece.

----------


## Zdenka2

Da, imamo mi na forumu i muških vjernika - koliko ja znam, to su tata mata i Juroslav, a i prognani Bubimirko se izjasnio kao vjernik.

----------


## AdioMare

Dakle, ja sam se prvo zaljubila, pa tek onda sa zadovoljstvom zaključila da je MM vjernik, odgajan u vjeri, sa svim sakramentima. 
Imala sam nepunih 17 godina, pa nije čudan ovaj redoslijed događanja.



> a i prognani Bubimirko se izjasnio kao vjernik.


Da, i ja sam to pročitala.  :Smile:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Da, imamo mi na forumu i muških vjernika - koliko ja znam, to su tata mata i Juroslav, a i prognani Bubimirko se izjasnio kao vjernik.


hvala Zdenka, na ispravku. samo ne znam di su nestali? a sto je Bubimirko nesto gadno zgrijesio?

btw, to sto kazete da ste svi trazili muza bas po tom aspektu... divim vas se jer kod mene je to iskreno bila cista sreca. a prije toga sam bila u jako ozbiljnoj vezi s osobom koja je crkvu i katolicanstvo doslovno prezirala. ah mladost ludost - tad su mi neke druge stvari bile vazne...

----------


## realna

ja djetetu neznam objasniti pojam vjere i crkve...i nemogu je ni tako odgajati uz najbolju volju...

isla je jednom sa prijateljicama na misu, takva je bila njena zelja i ja nisam nikad imala namjeru da joj branim ako pokaze zelju za time...

kad je dosla doma bila je vise nego zbunjena...

pitala je "zasto mama i Sara ( prijateljica ) moraju dati stricu popu novac?"...ja sam joj objasnila da ne moraju...da daju ako zele...ona kaze...ja mislim da moraju, jer onaj stricek koji pokuplja ceka dok mu ne bacis u torbicu i svi te gledaju...ja na to jos jednom potvrdim da je to dar crkvi koji da svatko koliko moze i koliko zeli...i da je to novac za pomoc onima koji je najvise trebaju..

na sve to mi djete odgovara...ja jos uvijek mislim da mora, jer da ne mora onda bi sara platila u skoli marendu, a ne da joj uciteljica govori kako vec 4 mjeseca mama nije platila njenu hranu...

na to sam ostala bez rijeci...moje djete se okrene meni i pita...dali mama vise voli popa od sare?..rekla sam da ne, da mama vjerojatno najvise voli saru...

na to ce meni djete...pa ako je tako voli zakaj stricu popu daje novac kad on zivi sam u takoj lijepoj kuci kraj crkve, a sara nema ni svoj krevet...i jos joj se sva djeca smiju jer ima pokidane papuce...

pri izlasku iz sobe je samo jos rekla...a mogo bi joj i stricek pop kupit...a ne da mi skupljamo kad sara nema novaca da ide sa nama na izlet...

----------


## mama courage

> *Bambi* reci mi molim te gdje si to pročitala da si išla prozivati "one druge" da se ne javljaju ovdje?Baš me zanima? :?  :?


nisam ulazila u raspravu jer sam ovaj topic shvatila kao "razgovor" medju vernicama, a ne kao jedan od mnogobojnih topica na temu vjerskog odgoja... no, cini mi se da je spajanjem dva topica, tj. kopipejstom nedoumica la_mame topic malo skrenuo s prvobitne teme... 

nadam se da svojim doprinosom necu doprinijeti jos vecoj zbunjenosti... al htjedoh se javiti...




> A kod vjere mi je stvarno važna ta dosljednost.


kod svega mi je bitna dosljednost. a najbitnija kod mene osobno. ne vjerujem u postojanje boga, jos manje vjerujem u crkvu kao instituciju, imam izrazito lose misljenje o crkvi u hrvata... nikako se ne mogu vidjeti kao pripadnicu kc (tj. nijedne od ovih svjetskih religija), jer su nam misljenja o nekim stvarima dijametralno suprotna. sto sam starija sve veci sam skeptik prema svemu "duhovnom"... za mene je jasno - ja osobno necu dijete odgajati u vjerskom duhu. i u pogledu nekog ev. vjerskog odgoja djeteta smatram samo misljenje mog muza bitnim (kao oca)... tj. bitno je da mi nadjemo kompromis, sto ce reci da sam spremna na odredjene ustupke, kao sto ce i on biti spreman na odredjene sa svoje strane. 

sto se tice misljenja drugih (iz blize i daljnje okoline) - nisam konformista, niti mali mujo  :Grin:  koji trci kud i svi turci... odgojit cu dovoljno samostalno i jako cheljade koje ce se znati nositi s cinjenicom da svojim ateistickim stavom predstavlja iznimku u drzavi gdje je vecina stanovnistva katolicke vjeroispovijesti. nece joj mozda uvijek biti lako, mada, vremena se mijenjaju i fala bogu   :Grin:  nije vise pocetak devedesetih kad su se upraznjavali crash-kursevi u vjerskom odgoju i primanju svih mogucih sakramenata (sto imadoh u mom slucaju prilike vidjeti kod pravoslavnih vjernika, kad dojucerasnji visokopozicionirani komunisti pohrlishe u prve redove u novoizgradjene crkve) i kad su se svi busali u junacka vjersko-nacionalisticka prsa, gdje se prozivanje i pljuvanje po neistomisljenicima smatralo dio narodnog folklora... ta vremena i ti osjecaji su nadam se i na brdovitom balkanu prosla. il barem splasnula... stoga... ne bojim se za moju malu...

u real lifeu sam upoznala samo jednu dosljednju (a ujedno divnu, blagu) vjernicu! koja uistinu zivi onako kako propagira crkva (katolicka) kojoj pripada. mene kao _ateistkinju_ dosta zacudjuje stav i nacin zivljenja velike vecine vjernika, koji su si nekako "_prilagodili_" vjeru kako njima odgovara. kuzim, tu se prica o nekoj _slobodi_, koja je valjda dozvoljena, o preispitivanju sebe, pa na kraju i o tome da smo svi gresnici i grijesimo... ne poznam nijednu vjernicu koja je kao djevica usla u brak. i nije moje da prozivam i osudjujem takav nacin zivljenja, al da mi je potpuno jasan.... nije... u cemu je onda bit nazivati se katolikom, ako neces barem osnovne postulate katolicke crkve postivati? i ako ces se uvijek moci izvuci na to da smo svi "grijesnici" ? za moj pojam, malo mi se tu previse grijeshi.   :Grin:  

ja nastojim biti dosljednja u svom ateizmu, sto ce recimo reci, da za razliku od nekih nisam htjela crkveno vjencanje. i da ne _pozivam_ boga kad mi je najteze, koliko god mi zna tesko biti. i da ako se mene pita moje dijete nece pohadjati vjeronauk gdje se uci da je homoseksualizam i abortus grijeh i sl.

sto se tice odabira partnera - meni nije bio bitan taj vjerski momenat (mm bi se mogao nazvati kao neki vjernik), nego jedan drugi. i tu sam nasla perfektnu osobu. mog basherta   :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

> pitala je "zasto mama i Sara ( prijateljica ) moraju dati stricu popu novac?"...ja sam joj objasnila da ne moraju...da daju ako zele...ona kaze...ja mislim da moraju, jer onaj stricek koji pokuplja ceka dok mu ne bacis u torbicu i svi te gledaju...ja na to jos jednom potvrdim da je to dar crkvi koji da svatko koliko moze i koliko zeli...i da je to novac za pomoc onima koji je najvise trebaju..
> 
> na sve to mi djete odgovara...ja jos uvijek mislim da mora, jer da ne mora onda bi sara platila u skoli marendu, a ne da joj uciteljica govori kako vec 4 mjeseca mama nije platila njenu hranu...
> 
> na to sam ostala bez rijeci...moje djete se okrene meni i pita...dali mama vise voli popa od sare?..rekla sam da ne, da mama vjerojatno najvise voli saru...
> 
> na to ce meni djete...pa ako je tako voli zakaj stricu popu daje novac kad on zivi sam u takoj lijepoj kuci kraj crkve, a sara nema ni svoj krevet...i jos joj se sva djeca smiju jer ima pokidane papuce...
> 
> pri izlasku iz sobe je samo jos rekla...a mogo bi joj i stricek pop kupit...a ne da mi skupljamo kad sara nema novaca da ide sa nama na izlet...


Mozda bi bilo najbolje da svoju prijateljicu pita zašto daje milodar u crkvi ministrantu koji ih skuplja. Možda ona i njezina majka ipak imaju neke svoje razloge, koji nisu vezani uz prisilu ili uz bogaćenje "stričeka popa", odnosno svećenika. I pitam se koliko daje. Deset kuna, možda pet kuna, kao što daje moje dijete, možda dvije kune? Stvarno zbog toga nema marendu i papuče? Ne znam o kojoj se crkvi radi, ali u svom životu još nikada nisam doživjela da sam morala dati milodar i da se mjerilo i gledalo koliko sam dala.

----------


## ronin

> Ne znam o kojoj se crkvi radi, ali u svom životu još nikada nisam doživjela da sam morala dati milodar i da se mjerilo i gledalo koliko sam dala.


Potpisujem.

I vjerujem da striček pop uz najbolju svoju volju ne može namiriti sve koji su u ova današnja vremena potrebiti.

----------


## realna

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam o kojoj se crkvi radi, ali u svom životu još nikada nisam doživjela da sam morala dati milodar i da se mjerilo i gledalo koliko sam dala.
> 
> 
> Potpisujem.
> 
> I vjerujem da striček pop uz najbolju svoju volju ne može namiriti sve koji su u ova današnja vremena potrebiti.


ne upustam se u sta moze ni sta nemoze, al taj doticni stricek vozi audi A6....

----------


## ronin

Meni se čini da tebe više muči to nego milodar.

----------


## Zdenka2

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> ...


Gledaj, krenula si od ničim potvrđene insinuacije da neki svećenik na neki način prisiljava siromašnu djevojčicu da daje svoj novac za milodar i da si zbog toga otkida od usta, a sad smo već došli i do voznog parka. Možda je potrebno raspravljati o imovinskom statusu pojedinih svećenika, ali ovaj topik je posvećen odgoju djece u duhu vjere, pa te molim da o toj temi otvoriš novi topik na kojem će zainteresirani moći raspravljati o tome čiji je taj Audi, tko ga je platio, koje je godište i kakve on veze ima s milodarom.

----------


## realna

> Meni se čini da tebe više muči to nego milodar.


ma ni najmanje..ja sam odavno prerasla ta pitanja...
...nije vazno dal je to 2 kn niti 200 kn......zanima me kako to objasniti djetetu koji to vidi, a ima samo 7 godina...

----------


## flower

realna - ja bih joj rekla da je to odluka njene mame, a kad bi me pitala zasto joj mama ne placa skolsku marendu, a daje za crkvu - rekla bih da su neke odluke nama cudne, ali da ih trebamo postivati jer je to novac koji zaradi ta zena pa ga ima pravo i trositi na taj nacin, mi bi drugacije...

a sad bih ipak apelirala da mi ateisti, agnostici i sl. dopustimo da ovaj topic stvarno ostane oaza vjernika i njihovih razmisljanja o vjeri i odgoju

sve druge teme mogu na posebne topike.

----------


## renci

MM i ja smo vjernici, duhom stopostotni, a tijelom kad stignemo. Djecu, a Bog mi ih je dao troje, odgajamo u vjeri. Na moju žalost, nedjelja je prekratki dan da bismo stigli otići do župe u koju mogu dovesti djecu na Misu, ova Crkva koju gledam s prozora ima za vođu svečenika kome djeca koja ne sjede mirno i šute nisu baš po volji. Čak smo i krstitke "odradili" nakon Mise da ne bi bilo nemirno za vrijeme nje.
Jako mi je lijepo čitati vaše postova, one provakatorske i neumjesne sam preskakala, a uživala u Ljiljaninim, Zdenkinim...    :Kiss:  
Osobno sam se nebrojeno puta osvjedočila u vjeri, u prisustvo Boga, u Duh i moga Anđela čuvara. Želim to podijeliti sa svojom djecom, Ema je već dovoljno velika pa o tome dosta pričamo, Iva ne razumije puno, a Andrija je premali. Veselim se danu kada ćemo otići svi zajedno do Međugorja, bili smo u Mariji Bistrici, vodila sam ih u Tabor kod Fra Zvjezdana, odemo ponekad preko tjedna do Franjevaca na Kaptol...
Te minute su ono što mi pomaže da napunim baterije, vraća osmjeh djeci i meni na lice, MM i meni služe kao oslonac i kočnica u teškim trenucima. 
Uz Boga sve je lakše!

----------


## ljiljan@

> a sad bih ipak apelirala da mi ateisti, agnostici i sl. dopustimo da ovaj topic stvarno ostane oaza vjernika i njihovih razmisljanja o vjeri i odgoju
> 
> sve druge teme mogu na posebne topike.


Eto, još jedan dokaz da i među nevjernicima ima poštenih ljudi  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

Htjela sam podijeliti s vama događaje ovog vikenda. U našem "malom mistu" održavao se Tečaj Filip - neka vrsta katoličke karizmatske duhovne obnove. Pokrenula naša divna časna  :Heart:   :Heart:  koja toliko brine za našu mladež, a u našem mjestu itekako ima razloga za brigu. Tečaj je prilično naporan, traje od petka poslijepodne do nedjelje navečer, od jutra do kasne večeri. Moja kćer je već prošla jedan tečaj u Puli...sada joj se nije dalo, opterećena je završetkom školske godine i obvezama. U subotnje jutro zove nas časna - trebaju bebu koja će glumiti Isusa, moli da to bude naš šestomjesečni Ivan. Dolazimo Ivan, Valentina i ja. Ivan je pospan, cendrav, plačljiv. U određenom trenutku predajem ga curi koja glumi Mariju na pozornicu. Časna i ja straga molimo da ne zaplače na pozornici. Nije plakao! Valentina je ostala na tečaju. Otišla je i jučer, drugi dan. Provela je dva dana u molitvi i slavljenju Boga. 
Kad pomislim da je jednostavnije bilo reći "ne"! Ali bi u tom slučaju subotu i nedjelju moja skoro petnaestogodišnjakinja mogla provesti s kolegicama u kafiću ili lutajući gradom bez cilja, tražeći ne znam što!!!
Kako Gospodin malo traži, a puno daje!!!

----------


## Zdenka2

> flower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a sad bih ipak apelirala da mi ateisti, agnostici i sl. dopustimo da ovaj topic stvarno ostane oaza vjernika i njihovih razmisljanja o vjeri i odgoju
> 
> sve druge teme mogu na posebne topike.
> 
> 
> Eto, još jedan dokaz da i među nevjernicima ima poštenih ljudi


Nadam se da to nitko od vjernika uopće ne dovodi u pitanje. Ne da ih ima, nego poštenje nije ni vezano uz vjeru ili nevjeru.

----------


## Ivana2

M. ide druge godine na prvu pričest. Ja sam radi toga jako uzbuđena i počela sam s njim diskretno razgovarati o tome jer želim da na jedan neupadljiv način shvati važnost tog događaja. To je prvi prvi prag prema zrelosti: prosuđivanje svojih postupaka, samokritičnost, opraštanje samom sebi i puno drugih važnih stvari. Možda bi bilo bolje da se to radi dvije-tri godine kasnije, ali nema veze. Dat ću sve od sebe da ga pripremim, zajedno s vjeronaukom u školi i crkvi.
Zanima me kako ste vi koji već imate pričešćenu djecu tome pristupali prije prve pričesti.

----------


## martinaP

> Eto, još jedan dokaz da i među nevjernicima ima poštenih ljudi


Sorry, ali ovo je uvredljivo   :Sad:  .

----------


## mama courage

potpisujem martinu

----------


## momze

ja se iskreno nadam da se ljiljan@ samo nespretno izrazila i da, zapravo, razmislja kao i Zdenka2.   :Smile:

----------


## ~Dedi Kul~

> Eto, još jedan dokaz da i među nevjernicima ima poštenih ljudi


Vjerujem (nadam se) da je to samo nespretna konstrukcija, jer ova ''izjava'' ne da nema veze sa vjernik7nevjernik, nego nema veze sa zdravim razumom....

Inače, pratim temu, i super mi je ozračje koje vlada   :Heart:  .... ne želim se mješat jer se slažem sa izjavom 


> dopustimo da ovaj topic stvarno ostane oaza vjernika i njihovih razmisljanja o vjeri i odgoju


Moji stavovi su negdje na tragu *MC* (kao i u mnogim drugim temama  :? )   :Wink:   doduše malo ''mekši'' po pitanju vjere, malo ''tvrđi'' po pitanju ''crkva kao institucija''. Ali nije im ovdje mjesto, pa se neću mješat i opstruirat!!

Užuvajte!   :Love:   :Bye:

----------


## AdioMare

> ja se iskreno nadam da se ljiljan@ samo nespretno izrazila i da, zapravo, razmislja kao i Zdenka2.


I ja vjerujem da je tako.

----------


## ljiljan@

> ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Eto, još jedan dokaz da i među nevjernicima ima poštenih ljudi   
> 
> 
> Sorry, ali ovo je uvredljivo   .


Onda oprosti ako je uvredljivo. Htjela sam samo da se vratimo na temu kako da odgajamo djecu u duhu vjere, a kao što kaže flower o ostalome možete na drugim topicima. Otvorila je Anita jedan na Zdravlju odraslih, Duhovnost i ljubav. Ne želim niti pomišljati da vam je cilj da topic bude zaključan  :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

srčekima usprkos, tvoja je izjava krajnje uvredljiva i nema baš nikakve veze s molbom moderatorice.

----------


## ljiljan@

> srčekima usprkos, tvoja je izjava krajnje uvredljiva i nema baš nikakve veze s molbom moderatorice.


Rekoh :Shock: prosti! Svatko može pogriješiti, a na forumu je pogotovo lako nespretno se izraziti.

----------


## ronin

Malo nespretna izjava,još nesretnija isprika,no ja stvarno vjerujem da ljiljana nije loše mislila.

Život me uvjerio da se ljudi dijele na dobre i loše,a ne na vjernike i nevjernike.
Srela sam divnih i predivnih ljudi-vjernika koji duboko i istinski žive svoju vjeru.Isto tako i vjernike koji su čisti licemjeri,prvi kod oltara,a hladnog srca i sitnih duša.Kao da riječ od onoga što svake nedjelje slušaju-ne čuju.

S druge strane,poznajem puno ljudi koji nisu vjernici a najbolje su osobe koje poznajem.
Moja najbolja frendica nije krštena,tipični agnostik,no ta nam razlika među nama apsolutno nije nikada smetala-ja je obožavam .

Uopće,gnušam se bilo kakvih klasifikacija.

----------


## ljiljan@

Da Ronin i ja sam se na ovom topicu već izrazila o tome što svi kršćani baš i nisu uvijek prepoznatljivi u svijetu. A moja je prijateljica iz djetinjstva nevjernik sa sakramentima, to mi ne smeta da je istinski volim. A ne-fer postupaka se može naći i u inače poštenih ljudi, vjernika ili nevjernika, tako svejedno. Svakom se dogodi.
Ali ovdje sam htjela zaista podijeliti iskustva s roditeljima vjernicima, koliko crpe snagu iz Euharistije da prepoznaju ono najvažnije u svom životu - biti roditelj; uza svu ostalu zbrku, strku i žurbu koju donosi život. Htjela sam da razgovaramo o molitvi u obitelji, da li odvajate vrijeme za zajedničku molitvu, jer unatoč tome što je vremena malo, milosti koje molitvom primamo su obilate...
Htjela sam roditelje vjernike pitati kako savjetuju i usmjeravaju djecu kad su pod lošim utjecajima okoline, a da ne osuđuju one koji i nisu krivi..Ma tisuću tema i pitanja, toliko toga se ima za reći...a onda se ubaci nešto što nema veze s temom. Normalno je da želim da topic ostane na životu. A oni kojima je svejedno...pa nastojte nas shvatiti! Molim vas! Bizi bi super si, jako si strpljiva, bolja od mene!!!
Ima još topika, kao što rekoh Anita AZ je otvorila na temi Zdravlje odraslih topik koji je, ako sam je dobro shvatila upravo zamislila da se vode rasprave na temu različitih duhovnosti, života bez vjere itd. Pa- zašto ne tamo?

----------


## Ivana2

:? 
Ljiljana, ja ti savjetujem da se ne opravdavaš i da se općenito ignoriraju replike i upadice "uvrijeđenih" te da se ovdje nastavi u duhu vjere pisati o odgoju u duhu vjere, i da se ne obaća pažnja na one koji se hvataju rečenica koje mogu skrenuti raspravu s teme.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ivana2, sve u ruke Gospodina, sve Njegovoj volji. Nego, vezano na tvoj prethodni post, pretražila sam hrpu Glasa koncila u potrazi za jednim predivnim tekstom jedne predivne pedijatrice o tome kako pripremiti svoje dijete za prvu pričest. Ma žao mi je, toliko mi je žao što ne mogu pronaći. Mora da sam upravo taj broj a zbog tog teksta "spremila" pa ga sad ne mogu naći  :Laughing:  .
Uglavnom, kaže - pokažite na taj poseban dan djetetu koliko ga volite, koliko ga Bog voli, koliko je to važan događaj, koliko ste ponosni na njega, ljubite ga i veselite se s njime.
Pazi da ti se ne dogodi moja pogreška, bila sam tog dana više opterećena što će biti poslije, hoću li po povratku iz Crkve na vrijeme zakuhati juhu a muž donijeti janjetinu i odojak iz pečenjare, kako im stoji odijelce i haljina!!!
Iako je u tekstu riječ o prvoj pričesti, primijenila sam ga na Svetu potvrdu svoje djece prije dva tjedna. Bilo je predivno! Tako sam sretna i ponosna.

----------


## Zdenka2

Moj M. će tek za 3 godine na prvu pričest, ali ja sam već odavno počela neprimjetne pripreme za to, kroz razgovore o Posljednjoj večeri, o euharistiji, o transupstancijaciji, o značenju koje pričešćivanje ima za mene, za moje snaženje i vezu s Bogom. I pričala sam mu o svojoj prvoj pričesti, o tome zašto ispovijed, što znači ispovijed za kršćane, to jest pomirenje sa sobom, s ljudima i s Bogom. On o tome razmišlja, ispituje, želi se sam pričesti, katkada se i ljuti zbog toga što ne može. Uvijek, baš uvijek me prati kad ja idem na pričest. 

Druga tema, baš me je jučer razveselio. Iako je njemu nerijetko dosadno u crkvi, kaže on meni jučer da mu je jako krivo što na moru s vrtićem neće moći ići na misu i da bi volio ići i tamo na misu. Ja znam da jedna teta koja ide na more s njima ide redovito na misu, pa sam mu savjetovala da nju pita da ga povede sa sobom. A on meni onako klimajući glavicom žalosno kaže: Neće to ići mama, ne može ni ona na misu, nema joj tko paziti na djecu. Onda sam mu rekla neka je barem zamoli da ga u šetnji časkom povede u crkvu, da se malo pomole. Kaže da hoće, živi bili pa vidjeli.

----------


## mama courage

> Pa- zašto ne tamo?


forum je javan, i nije do pokretaca topica da zahtjeva odredjenu privilegiranost za vlastiti topic. samo je dobra volja nas _nepostenih_ bila odlucujuca da postivamo tvoju zelju za ekskluzivnoscu, a opet, ponavljam, cini mi se da je dosta njih zbunilo spajanje dvaju topica, pa su se neki, kao ja, osjetili slobodni dati svoj doprinos temi, jer i nije rijetka pojava da prvobitna tema topica krene u drugom smjeru. 

ne mislim da si zlonamjerno napisala onu izjavu, al ipak puno govori o tebi. kao i ivanin komentar.

----------


## lunahor

idemo redovno na mise i znamo osnovne molitve  :Smile:  doista je prekrasno kad pocnu spontano moliti  gledati okolinu a i sama se rastopim   :Saint:   :Saint:  
od uskrsa izdrze cijelu misu u miru  :Smile:

----------


## ljiljan@

Uživam čitajući Zdenkine, Ivanine postove, evo sada i Lunahor i mnogi drugi koji imaju kontinuitet u vjeri. Da smo barem mi tako od samog rođenja naših blizanaca. Djeca jako osjete raspoloženja roditelja od prvog dana. 
I sama se ponekad osjećam zakinuta i trebalo mi je dosta da shvatim i ne osuđujem svoje roditelje što su me odgajali u tom smislu da treba imati sakramente, ali na misu se ne mora, osim tu i tamo. To me udaljilo od Boga nakon krizme, baš u najosjetljivijem razdoblju odrastanja, studiranja, mladenaštva.
Na Tijelovo smo bili na misi. Svi. Blizanci su obvezno morali napomenuti: mi smo jedini od krizmanika ovdje. Podsjetila sam ih da sigurno znaju zašto su tu  :Heart:  . Žao mi je kad vidim koliko roditelja čini svojoj djeci ono što su meni moji. Međutim, Gospodin ne napušta one koje je odabrao. Eto danas i moji roditelji idu s nama na svete mise. Naše obraćenje i naša preobrazba pokrenulo je i njihovo...

----------


## lunahor

> Međutim, Gospodin ne napušta one koje je odabrao.


  :Heart:  
ne zaboravite u srijedu na blagoslov djece u crkvama sv antuna padovanskog   :Saint:  
hej ljiljan i mi smo duplici   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Bye:

----------


## lunahor

> Zanima me molite li svaki dan? Ako da, osjećate li da ste u Njegovoj milosti na taj način?


da molim svako vece obavezno  10 krunice, + uvijek neku 9 -etnicu  :Wink:  
nedjeljom i blagdanom misa na koju idem s curama uglavnom a ako one ne zele onda ili s jednom ili sama -na smjenu dok ih mm cuva  :Smile: 
naravno da smo u milosti   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Moj M. će tek za 3 godine na prvu pričest, ali ja sam već odavno počela neprimjetne pripreme za to, kroz razgovore o Posljednjoj večeri, o euharistiji, o transupstancijaciji, o značenju koje pričešćivanje ima za mene, za moje snaženje i vezu s Bogom.


Zdenka, nije li tvoj decko ipak jos malo premali da bi ga pripremala !kazes "odavno") za takve delikatne stvari? ja se sjecam iz vlastitog djetinjstva koliko me baka svojevremeno zbunila (imala sam 5 godina) pricom o ispovjedi i grijehu. sad kad gledam unatrag, stvarno jos nisam bila spremna za to. a ona uopce nije bila zlonamjerna, dapace... samo mi se i tada, a i sad cinilo da je prerano pocela sa takvim teoloskim obasnjavanjima...

----------


## dijanam

Ja nekako mislim da nikad nije prerano. Bitno je samo kako.
Djeca to tako dobro razumiju da mozemo uciti od njih.

Jucer smo opet bili u nasem klaustru a djece je bilo jako puno i kako se medjusobno svi znaju to je bilo sve samo ne sv. Misa. Igrali su se kukala   :Grin:   svi zajedno.

Nakon Mise sam sa jos par mama o tome malo pricala i bile su u nedoumici kao i ja. Pa sam odlucila pitati za misljenje mog omiljenog fratra.

I rece mi da ne mozemo ocekivati od djece ono sto oni ne mogu (da se ponasaju kao on, trebalo bih ih psihijatru odvesti). I jos mi rece: mi nismo na treningu joge nego u najintenzivnijem cinu ljubavi.

Znala sam i prije da njemu ne smetaju djeca, moje pitanje je bilo upuceno vise tome da li je to sudjelovanje potpuno za nas roditelje...



Mi s djecom molimo. Oni se spontano ukljucuju (cak je i zezanje dozvoljeno). Prekrasno mi je cuti kako se mole. Tako je Cvita jednom rekla:

"hvala ti Boze sto si začarao svijet da bude tako dobar"

Molimo se i za konkretne ljude oko nas u njihovim konkretnim potrebama.
Kad je dido bio jako bolestan to im je dalo osjecaj da ipak nesto mogu i napraviti da pomognu i da se u zivotnim poteskocama moze biti jak uz Bozju pomoc.

----------


## makita

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moj M. će tek za 3 godine na prvu pričest, ali ja sam već odavno počela neprimjetne pripreme za to, kroz razgovore o Posljednjoj večeri, o euharistiji, o transupstancijaciji, o značenju koje pričešćivanje ima za mene, za moje snaženje i vezu s Bogom.
> 
> 
> Zdenka, nije li tvoj decko ipak jos malo premali da bi ga pripremala !kazes "odavno") za takve delikatne stvari? ja se sjecam iz vlastitog djetinjstva koliko me baka svojevremeno zbunila (imala sam 5 godina) pricom o ispovjedi i grijehu. sad kad gledam unatrag, stvarno jos nisam bila spremna za to. a ona uopce nije bila zlonamjerna, dapace... samo mi se i tada, a i sad cinilo da je prerano pocela sa takvim teoloskim obasnjavanjima...


Što ti je konkretno rekla o ispovijedi i grijehu, pa te zbunilo? 
I Zdenka, što konkretno rečeš svom djetetu i smatraš pod pripremom?

Baš me zanima.
Inače, mislim da i djeca opraštaju, prihvaćaju, osijećaju krivnju, tugu, žalost,radost,  pa i sa manje od 5 godina....

----------


## AndrejaMa

Djeca jako dobro razumiju kad ima se nešto objasni na njiha prilagođen način. KAko mi molimo svaki dan zajedno (Anđele čuvaru, Oče naš, Zdravo Marijo i Slava Ocu, te kratka molitva -spontana) moj dvogodišnjak svako malo zna iznenaditi. 
Npr. moja nećakinja bila je prošli tjedan na moru (škola u prirodi). I kako smo u toku tih par dana pri tel. razgovoru s ujnom i ujom pitali kako je ona i sl, navečer Matej kaže između ostalog " i daj Isuse da sa Tonija vrati kući."  :Heart:  
Toliko o razumjevanju i shvaćanju. Mislim, ako će te netko plašiti grijehom, ispovijedi ili odlaskom u crkvu kaonečim strašnim i neoprostivim ni nama ne bi bilo ugodno. 
A i djeca uče ono što doživljavaju i vide. U svemu, pa tako i u odnosu prema crkvi i vjeri. Ako vodite djete u crkvu, i ako je to dio vašeg života i djete će to tako prihvatiti. Ako ga upozorite da bude mirniji i tiši, može se i to postići (ne mislim na apsolutnu tišinu i mir, ali da baš ne divljaju po crkvi). Mi kad idemo na crkvu Matej sam kaže: "Matej mora biti tiho i miran, i moliti Isusa."

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Što ti je konkretno rekla o ispovijedi i grijehu, pa te zbunilo?


ma u biti mi je krenula objasnjavati sam koncept ispovijedi, kako smo svi gresni pa zato moramo uci u jednu malu kucicu i fratru ispricati sve o svojim grijesima, pa sto je grijeh, pa da koliko god se ja trudila biti dobra, grijeh se ce uvijek dogoditi... uglavnom bilo mi je to malo  :shock: u toj dobi...

zapravo se slazem da se djeci moze govoriti o tome svemu kroz pricice i prilagodeno, ali takoder mislim da su premala da ih se u toj dobi opterecuje konceptom osobne gresnosti. to je onaj dio koji se meni zamjerio.

----------


## Hana_Sara

ma meni je zapravo i treci razred prerano za prvu ispovijed. pre"nevini" su mi jos za to. moja kcer je prosla godine bila i uzasnu ankcioznost joj je stvorila ta situacija... sad je vec bolje, nakon puno razgovora i od nase strane i sa nasim kucnim prijateljem svecenikom,ali da joj je to doslo prirodno... e pa bas i nije. 13 godina mi se nekako cini bolje doba za poceti se ispovijedati, ali sta ja znam   :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Hana Sara, ne mislim da je prerano. Imam malo neobično dijete koje mnoga pitanja postavlja ranije nego druga djeca, a u svom odgoju vodim se time da, ako je zreo da postavi pitanje, zreo je i da dobije odgovor. Jasno, i pitanja i odgovori "rastu". Moj M. je negdje oko 4, 4,5 godine imao fazu intenzivnih teoloških razmatranja. Puno smo čitali Bibliju i pričali o stvaranju, posljednjim stvarima, o Bogu. Davao je izjave kao: Ja najviše volim razmišljati o Bogu; bit ću svećenik i sl. To je to "odavno", kada smo počeli, sada će sedam godina. 

Što se tiče pričesti, sam me je pitao što i zašto mi na misi jedemo i tada sam mu pričala o Posljednjoj večeri, što je tome prethodilo, što se i zašto odvijalo nakon toga. Objasnila sam mu Božju volju da bude prisutan s nama, da uvijek ostane uz nas u materijalnom obliku pričesti, o pretvorbi kao ključnom dijelu mise, o tome koliko nam misa i pričest pomažu u našem životu. Ne znam, moguće je da su neke od vas plašili s ispovijedi, naglašavajući grešnost i kaznu (pretpostavljam). Ali, to nije pravi koncept ispovijedi. Ispovijed je sakrament pokajanja i oprosta i u tom smislu sam ja to objasnila M. To je mogućnost pročišćenja i oprosta, znak Božje ljubavi zbog koje mi ne moramo stalno živjeti s osjećajem krivnje, unatoč svojih slabosti. Uvijek pamtim jedan krasan film u kojem se dječak židovske vjere sprijateljuje s malom katolkinjom i zaljubljuje se u nju. U jednom trenutku ona mu je objašnjavala što je to ispovijed - rekla je da, ako i pogriješiš, kroz ispovijed dobivaš oproštenje i ti si čist. Dečko je s oduševljenjem uskliknuo: "Kako civilizirano! A mi moramo cijeli život živjeti u krivnji". . Ljudi se danas tako lako "ispovijedaju" psiholozima, psihijatrima, novinama, pa i forumu. Sve je to OK, ali to nije ni blizu ispovijedi koja donosi pomirenje i oprost. 

Jasno da sasvim mala djeca nemaju jako razvijene moralne koncepte, ali ja već dulje vrijeme osjećam da moj M. razlikuje dobro od zla. Kod psihologice kod koje ide na radionice imao je jednu zadaću da svaki dan napiše što je mogao bolje učiniti, odnosno što nije bilo dobro u njegovom ponašanju. Da ne duljim, on je vrlo precizno locirao svoje slabe strane i ponudio rješenja. Tu se posve slažem s onim što piše makita. Sasvim je jasno da on to shvaća, a odatle do ispovijedi je jako kratak put. Kad sam rekla da ga odavno pripremam mislila sam na ukupnost njegovog odgoja u vjeri.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ma sve ti to Hana Sara ovisi od slučaja do slučaja. Ti najbolje poznaješ svoje dijete i znala si kako je treba pripremiti. A poznajem dosta ljudi koje malo zbunjuje doživljaj Boga u djetinjstvu. Naš ga je kateheta predstavio nama djeci kao suca. Neki su se zato Boga bojali. Sama sam ga doživjela kao pravednog suca, jedinog pravednog. Tako ga shvaćam i dan danas...jedino što sam puno godina kasnije shvatila da je osim suca Bog i Otac. Ta mi je spoznaja donijela punu dimenziju ljubavi Božje. Kad Otac sudi djetetu koje mu se vratilo sve ono loše otprije briše, prašta onako kako čovjek nikada ne može oprostiti, ne baca u tamnicu, ne šalje na odsluženje kazne, ne naplaćuje globu.
A jedan primjer koliko nježna dječja duša može osjećati tu silnu ljubav možete pročitati u novom Veritasu. Jedan teolog dok je bio dijete slušao je radijske emisije o janjetu Janku. Ja se sjećam televizijske verzije, crtića o janjetu Janku. Janje Janko uvijek je upadalo u nevolje, ali je unatoč tome zadržavalo pristojno ponašanje. Uvijek bi govorilo: molim vas gospodine Policajče, molim vas gospodine Gradonačelniče. Ako je netko stalno mrmljao bio bi g. Gunđalo, ako je netko izvodio trikove bio bi g. Mađioničar i sl.
U kući su imali sliku Presvetog srca Isusova. Po uzoru na janjeta Janka, taj je teolog, tada petogodišnjak pokazao prstom u plamteće Isusovo srce i rekao: *Ovo je Gospodin Ljubav!* Svi su se smijali. Ali kad je to rekao pred svećenikom, njemu nije bilo smiješno. Pitao ga je od kuda mu to?! To je bilo vrijeme kad se Bog shvaćao kao policajac, onaj koji kažnjava, pa je svećenik želio znati od kuda malom djetetu nadanuće da ispravno shvati značaj Boga...a maleni nije odgovorio jer se bojao da će ga i svećenik ismijati što mu je janje Janko poslužilo kao nadahnuće  :Smile:  
Gospodin najlakše dođe do srca malenih. Pa i rekao je: "Pustite malene k meni!"

----------


## Zoranova draga

Ovo je pomalo van teme, ali ne mogu da ne odreagujem.




> Uvijek pamtim jedan krasan film u kojem se dječak židovske vjere sprijateljuje s malom katolkinjom i zaljubljuje se u nju. U jednom trenutku ona mu je objašnjavala što je to ispovijed - rekla je da, ako i pogriješiš, kroz ispovijed dobivaš oproštenje i ti si čist. Dečko je s oduševljenjem uskliknuo: "Kako civilizirano! A mi moramo cijeli život živjeti u krivnji"


Judaizam takodje poznaje pokajanje i oprostaj grehova. U deset dana pokajanja izmedju Nove godine i Jom Kipura, onome koji se iskreno pokajao, greh protiv Boga se oprasta. Oprostaj greha ucinjenog prema nekom pojedincu ukljucuje, izmedju ostalog, i trazenje oprostaja od njega.

Tako da Jevreji ne moraju da zive celog zivota u grehu (bar sa stanovista svoje vere). Recenica koju u tom filmu izrice decak ne predstavlja nesto sto bi _sa odusevljenjem uskliknuo_ Jevrejin koji iole poznaje svoju tradiciju. Meni pre izgleda da je tom recenicom autor filma izrekao svoj stav prema drugim religijama.

----------


## Zdenka2

Tim bolje. Ja nisam htjela kritizirati judaizam nego naglasiti vrijednost ispovijedi. Taj citat iz filma je samo jedna ilustracija. Inače, film je napravljen iz judaističke, ne iz kršćanske perspektive.

Ispravi me ako griješim, ali koliko znam, vrijeme pokajanja prije Dana pomirenja je vrijeme molitve, posta i javnog priznanja grijeha, ali mislim da ne postoji ekvivalent kršćanske individualne ispovijedi. Koliko je meni poznato, više je naglasak na pokajanju, pomirenju i duhovnom preporodu, a ne na potpunom oprostu grijeha. Priznajem da ne poznajem judaizam jednako dobro kao kršćanstvo, ali sam dosta čitala i stekla dojam da u judaizmu postoji određeni determinizam.

----------


## white_musk

Zdenka  :Heart:

----------


## Zoranova draga

*Zdenka2*, prihvatam i slazem se.




> Ispravi me ako griješim,


Lepo je osetiti se uvazenim, ali sam daleko od toga da tebe ispravljam. Radije bih da iz tvojih postova ucim, izmedju ostalog, i o smirenom i dobro utemeljenom diskutovanju...

*white_musk*, pisala si i ranije o vaspitanju u duhu vere, ali bih volela da procitam i ovde o tvojim razmisljanjima i iskustvima.

----------


## white_musk

Zoranova draga, imas pp  :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

na ovom topicu smo dosta pisali na ovu temu:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ighlight=islam

----------


## Zoranova draga

> Zoranova draga, imas pp





> na ovom topicu smo dosta pisali na ovu temu:
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ighlight=islam


Hvala puno!

----------


## ljiljan@

> *Zdenka2*, prihvatam i slazem se.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ispravi me ako griješim,
> 			
> ...


Nadam se da se ne udaljavam previše od teme ako se 100% složim s ovom (boldanom konstatacijom). Približit ću se onda temi ako kažem: blago Zdenkinom djetetu. Jer djecu odgajamo svojim primjerom. A Zdenka zna da joj ovim ne podilazim.

----------


## AdioMare

Pa, onda ću se pouzdati u Ljiljanin sud da Zdenka zna da ovo nije podilaženje i dodat ću, kako su blagoslovljeni svi koji imaju sreću dijeliti svoj cijeli ili bilo koji segment života sa Zdenkom. Mislim da govorim u ime velike većine ovdje na forumu kada kažem da smo i mi blagoslovljeni kada smo u mogućnosti dijeliti s njom ovaj dio virtualnog svijeta i od nje učiti.
Ja sam do sada naučila puno.

----------


## Zdenka2

Joj, ljudi, nemojte, ja sam krvava pod kožom kao i svi ljudi. Trudim se,  padam i dižem se, učim iz svog iskustva i učim i od drugih ljudi, tako i od vas. Sve se tu odvija u dijalogu i iz tog dijaloga učimo.

----------


## AdioMare

> Joj, ljudi, nemojte, ja sam krvava pod kožom kao i svi ljudi. Trudim se,  padam i dižem se, učim iz svog iskustva i učim i od drugih ljudi, tako i od vas. Sve se tu odvija u dijalogu i iz tog dijaloga učimo.


Dobro, dobro, znamo mi to, ali ipak...  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

:Smile:

----------


## white_musk

:Smile:

----------


## white_musk

:Smile:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Pa, onda ću se pouzdati u Ljiljanin sud da Zdenka zna da ovo nije podilaženje i dodat ću, kako su blagoslovljeni svi koji imaju sreću dijeliti svoj cijeli ili bilo koji segment života sa Zdenkom. Mislim da govorim u ime velike većine ovdje na forumu kada kažem da smo i mi blagoslovljeni kada smo u mogućnosti dijeliti s njom ovaj dio virtualnog svijeta i od nje učiti.
> Ja sam do sada naučila puno.


+1   :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2

:Klap:

----------


## kate

Jeste proslavili s djecom Sv.Antu, ja bolesna doma pa nisam išla nigdje? Inače u sesv.selima bude super.

Zdenka  :Heart: 

PS Kad god nešto izgubim,molitva Svetom Anti pomogne  :Wink:

----------


## kate

http://www.ver.hr/molitva2.htm

----------


## kate

http://www.ver.hr/molitva2.htm

----------


## ljiljan@

> http://www.ver.hr/molitva2.htm


Ja sam još jučer upisala svoju molitvu. 
Lunahor i ostali koji ste bili na blagoslovu djece, kako je bilo? Moj je Ivan bio malo pospan i plačljiv, bila su i druga djeca, ali je naš župnik   :Heart:  , kaže da je barem tako uvijek na svetoj misi. Nama je ipak malo neugodno ometati druge pa smo ga smirivali.

----------


## BHany

Moja H. je bila s tatom na blagoslovu, bilo im je zanimljivo, ali su morali malo izaći van jer se ona u jednom trenutku jako unervozila zbog vrućine i prevelike gužve (nisu se skoro mogli pomaknuti), a ona nije mogla šetati  :/  pa je počela biti malo preglasna...ali vratili su se nakon 5-10 min u ostali do kraja te, kao i uvijek u zadnje vrijeme, pričekali da svi izađu i pregledali nekoliko puta sve postaje križnog puta  :Smile:  .

----------


## pikula

Divno je čitati vaše postove. I pnih koji ljube Boga i onih koji postavljaju pitanja. I Isus je pitao sjetite se noći u Getsemanskom vrtu. Bog je ljubav. Baš onakva kako je opisana u poslanici Korinćanima. Znam to ide svima na uši van jer se čita na svakoj svadbi. Ni vjera ni ljubav nisu intelektualne tvorevine. To je dar koji se prima, čuva, izgrađuje, djeli s drugima. Radost vjere je radost koju doživiš kad zakoračiš u mrak, a Bog te izvede u svijetlo. Moj život je Bog promijenio, a moj život nije bio bajka. Od djetinjstva nije bilo dana koji je prošao bez straha, bijesa i nisam mislila da će potrajati...., a odkad sam prihvatila dar vjere, niti jedan mrak nije potpun, nitjedna samoća ni je prazna. Ljudi koji se deklariraju kao nevjernici nikada nisu bili vjernici, a ima nas mnogo koji nismo vjerovali u Boga i koji smo ga grdo hulili, a možda Ga i sada svojim grijesima vrijeđamo, ali Bog nas sve voli i prašta, Majka Božja moli za nas i mene je prigrlila kad to nisam ni njamanje zaslužila, ali sam beskrajno trebala. Njoj u zaštitu uvijek iznova prikazujem svoju djecu i svoj brak, svu djecu na svijetu i posebno molim za nevjernike kao što je to netko učinio za mene. Biti dobar je jedno, a biti bezuvjetno i beskrajno voljen mrvicu drugo. Moj otac je zagriženi ateist i najbolji čovjek, ali nije mu lako. Zato puno molim za njega jer on misli da na svojim leđima nosi cijeli "realni" svijet. A taj  teret je prevelik čak i za tako divnog čovjeka. Krist ga je ponio za nas i nosi ga još uvijek. Za sve što imam, za svaki dan, za muža, djecu, za svaki novčić, za svaki obrok, za svaki pogled - mogu reći samo hvala Bogu i Majci Božjoj koja je molila za mene.   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pikula, naježila sam se čitajući tvoj post.   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Pikula  :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

Koliko me razvesle primjeri poput tvog Pikula. Kao da uvijek iznova upoznajem beskraj Krisove ljubavi.

----------


## ivana zg

Neopisivo mi je drago što sam naletila "slučajno"(ne vjerujem u slučajnost) na ovu temu!!!!!
Kada nađem vremena da pročitam sve što ste napisale onda ću i ja nabaciti,ako smijem neki svoj komentar i iskustvo.

Moj život,vjera,Bog i crkva,su jednostavno nerazdvojivi,sve je u mome životu povezano ne samo s Bogom već i institucijom Crkvom.

Član sam franjevačkog trećeg reda od 14 g,a zavjete sam dala s 18g.
Pjevam u crkvi od 2 razreda osnovne,u FRAMI sam već 15g,imamo i svoj band,s kojim sam nastupila na Uskrs festu,a pjesmu,glazbu i tekst sam napisala sama.
U Crkvi sam upoznala i svoga muža s kojim sad imam i 2,5 mjesečnu bebu......
MEĐUGORJE :D   :Saint:   :Heart:   e, o tome bih mogla godinama pričati,već kao mala sam imala priliku prisustovati ukazanjima vidioca u vlastitoj kući,živjela sam tamo 3 mjeseca............idem svake godine.....

Sve ovo ne znači da nisam imala problema sa crkvom kao institucijom,čak toliko da sam pisala kardinalu Bozaniću,i Božijom providnošću pričala osobno s njim......

Evo ovo je ovako hladno,na brzinu,bez duha i topline,samo podaci,a željela bih s vama podijeliti toliko toga i upitati vas za savjet,ali to kada budem imala vremena,jer za to mi treba mir...

Bebi smo dali ime Emanuela,što znači s nama Bog.

Svima koji danas slave imendan neka im je blagoslovljen,a oni koji će sutra na godišnjicu biti u Međugorju,neka u se u svojim molitvama sjete i nas koi nismo bili u mogučnosti ići.

----------


## pikula

Jako sam sretna što smo se sreli na ovoj temi. S obzirom na to da sam se obratila pod stare dan moje se neveliko društvo u vjeri polako širi  :Smile: . Hvala vam na divnim postovima - puno mi znače.  I zato  veliko   :Heart:  svima

----------


## ivana zg

http://medjugorje.hr.nt4.ims.hr/Main...=9&qp=MToxOjE=


ako želite danas na obljetnicu slušati prijenos mise i krunice iz Međugora,odite na stranice radio postaje Mir i možete slušati prijenos preko interneta
BOG VAS BLAGOSLOVIO

----------


## ronin

Međugorje  :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

Radio postaja Mir Međugorje mi je omiljena. U Međugorju sam bila tri puta. 
Prvi puta najdojmljivije mi je bilo pred Kipom uskrsnuća. Ja, urođeno skeptična prema svemu što nije lako dokazati, pomislih - kakve suze, sve to može čovjek izvesti. A u isti čas se dogodila provala suza iz mene. Naizgled ničim izazvana. Bilo je to pred sam polazak kući. Poput razmaženog djeteta nisam željela otići s tog mjesta. Plakala sam cijelim putem kući i željela natrag pred Kip što prije. Dotad sam mislila da sam dobra osoba, da nemam grijeha. Prvi puta razmišljala sam na način da svi mi ljudi imamo iste grijehe (kojima niti ja nisam izbjegla), po prvi puta shvatila sam Njegovu ljubav prema nama grešnicima, misterij žrtve, opraštanja neprijatelju - jer i On meni oprašta iako ga bole moji grijesi. Shvatih tada da nije grešan samo onaj koji ubija, psuje, tuče...a nadmetanje, oholost, sebičnost i stavljanje vlastitih želja iznad Boga i bližnjeg, bez obzira što mi On kazuje...još toliko toga. 
Išla sam prvi puta s nakanom da Ga pitam nešto - otkuda ta željica u srcu? Je li to samo zanos nakon našeg bračnog vikenda? Mjesecima nakon toga sam ga pitala - Gospodine što želiš da učinim? Pa ti znaš da ja nemam hrabrosti!!!
Drugi puta došla sam sa strahom za svoju budućnost. Žarko sam molila pred Kipom uskrsnuća, a onda se u jednom trenutku naselila u mene silna radost, pogledala sam u nebo iznad Međugorja i znala sam - kad mi je dao Spasitelja, dat će mi sve što mi treba.
Treći puta, nakon molitve stala sam pred Kip. Zagrlio me. Imala sam osjećaj da me duže ne bude ovdje. Kako??? - mislila sam. Zadala sam si dvaput godišnje. Tada još nisam znala da je ona željica u srcu već bila ostvarena; zagrlio nas je oboje. I sada ta željica gleda u mene svojim predivnim krupnim očima...hvala ti Gospodine.
Fascinira me Pujičin potpis  - Bog ne stavlja u srce želje koje ne može (ne želi - rekla bih, jer Bog može sve) ostvariti.
A kad mi netko kaže da sam hrabra mama, odlučno kažem da nisam - sve je to Njegova hrabrost. I milost Njegove majke.

----------


## ivana zg

*Poruka, 25. lipnja 2007.

“Draga djeco! I danas vas s velikom radošću u svom srcu pozivam na obraćenje. Dječice, ne zaboravite da ste svi važni u ovom velikom planu koji Bog vodi kroz Međugorje. Bog želi obratiti čitavi svijet i pozvati ga na spasenje i put prema Njemu koji je početak i konac svakog bića. Na poseban način dječice sve vas pozivam iz dubine svog srca otvorite se ovoj velikoj milosti koju vam Bog daje preko moje prisutnosti ovdje. Želim svakom od vas zahvaliti na žrtvama i molitvama. S vama sam i sve vas blagoslivljem.  Hvala vam što ste se odazvali mome pozivu.”* 


Evo ovo je poruku danas gospa dala,povodom 26.godišnjice ukazanja!

Mir vama i dobro želim!

----------


## pikula

Bili ste na bračnom vikendu? kako to izgleda. Mi bi išli, ali sve što znam o tome je samo s interneta pa mi fali hrabrosti. Možeš malo o tome detaljnij e napisati svoje iskustvo.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Bili ste na bračnom vikendu? kako to izgleda. Mi bi išli, ali sve što znam o tome je samo s interneta pa mi fali hrabrosti. Možeš malo o tome detaljnij e napisati svoje iskustvo.


Mogu. Prije nekih desetak godina na jednom izletu u prirodu skompali smo se s jednim simpatičnim bračnim parom. Nismo tada bili ono što se zove "praktični" vjernici, ali...poštivali smo. Znaš možda što bi to značilo - Bože cijenim te, ali ne vjerujem da si u stanju učiniti nešto veliko u mom životu. Taj par kojeg smo tek upoznali predložio nam je vikend prikazavši to kao 2,5 dana koje ćemo posvetiti samo sebi i poboljšanju komunikacije između nas. Ka su rekli da je u organizaciji RKC stekli smo povjerenje i rekli: DA!
Tamo pod stručnim vodstvom uistinu radite na poboljšanju vaše komunikacije. Voditelji to čine tako nenametljivo. Bude po 10 do 15 parova vikendaša, ali vas dvoje ne morate nikakva svoja iskustva dijeliti s njima, usredotočeni ste samo jedno na drugo.  Voditelji su bračni parovi i svećenik. Silna je snaga Duha u njima - u svećeniku koji živi svoj svećenički život i bračnom paru koji u punini živi svoj brak. Po njima i vi doživljavate silni izljev Duha Svetoga.
Kad smo došli, petak navečer, svi smo bili izmoždeni od napornog tjedna. Na nedjelju večer svi smo bili kao da ćemo poletjeti od siline osjećaja. Par koji nas je uputio na vikend dočekao nas je na izlazu. To nam je već bila ona kap previše u buri osjećaja...ja sam se rasplakala...rekli smo im oboje - ovako lijep poklon nam nikada nitko u životu nije dao.
Nemate se što premišljati. Ako vas Gospodin zove - idite.
To je bio početak našeg obraćenja.

----------


## ivana zg

> 8. MEĐUNARODNI SEMINAR ZA BRAČNE PAROVE
> 
> 
> 
> Osmi  međunarodni seminar  za bračne parove održat će se u Međugorju  od  31. listopada do 3. studenoga 2007. godine.  Tema seminara je: 
> 
> 
> 
> «Dijalog u obitelji»
> ...

----------


## pikula

Dianica je još premala da je na tako dugo ostavim kod mojih, ali za godinu dana negdje mislim da bi mogli. Jedva čekam jer zvuči stvarno inspirativno, a toga nam fali. Do sada je Di najduže bila dva dana tj. jednu noć i bila mi je sva uznemirena. Mislim dobro se provela kod mojih, ali vidjelo se da joj je to previše razdvajanja. Ako čujete za neko druženje na koje mogu doći i mali klinci proslijedite info. Hvala.

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Imala sam priliku slušati dr. Škaricu. Svakom bi preporučila da ju posluša i pita ako ima nekih nedoumica.
Meni je jedan savjet koji je bio je "pun pogodak" (a ja se toga ne bi sjetila ni za 100 godina).

Slušala sam je na Obiteljskoj ljetnoj školi (u Zagrebu), koju svake godine krajem 8. mjeseca organizira ekipa svećenika. Prošle godine bila je na Jordanovcu.
Traje od srijede do nedjelje. Prije podne su radionice, poslije podne predavanja. Ništa nije obavezno i svako si sam odabire što će slušati i čemu prisustvovati.
Časne sestre čuvaju djecu (ima nekoliko grupa, po godinama), ali nije zabranjeno dovesti dijete na predavanje, dojiti... Tamo su uglavnom obitelji s 4, 5, 6 djece i tolerira se njihovo šetanje, šuškanje, kmečanje...
Neki predavači su svećenici, neki liječnici, razni profesori (svi naravno vjernici).

Za sudionike koji dolaze izvan Zagreba organiziran je smještaj i hrana, uz vrlo malu nadoknadu.

Obzirom da se prvi puta javljam malkice ću se predstaviti.
Kad sam upoznala MM-a, on je bio vjernik, ja na putu spoznanja Isusa. Svaku nedjelju idemo na misu, ponekim blagdanom. Povremeno slušamo Zvjezdana, Ivančića...
Imamo troje djece (6, 13, 14 god.). Dok su ovi veći bili manji svaku veče čitali smo bibliju i zajedno se molili. Prije nekih 2 ili 3 godine njima je to postalo djetinjasto i prestali smo   :Crying or Very sad:  . Ostale su samo zajedničke molitve subotom i nedjeljom prije ručka.

----------


## pikula

Hvala, to je baš nešto što smo tražili. Prijavljujemo se  :Smile:  OBožavam ovaj topic.

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Za zainteresirane...

*22.08 - 26.08.2007*  

*36. obiteljska ljetna škola* 


Zagreb, (IKA) – Na Filozofskom fakultetu Družbe Isusove na zagrebačkom Jordanovcu od srijede 22. do nedjelje 26. kolovoza održava se 36. obiteljska ljetna škola na temu "Vrednote u obitelji i njihovo prenošenje". 

Škola je petodnevni seminar za roditelje, mlade djelatnike u obiteljskom pastoralu, s dinamičnim programom, koji predviđa izmjenjivanje predavanja, radionice, meditacije, rasprave, druženja, molitve i misna slavlja. Predavači su:
 o. Nikola Stanković DI – "Čovjek – prva vrednota",
 Josip Baloban – "Hrvatska obitelj između evanđeoskog ideala i životne  zbilje",
 Niko Bilić – "Vrednote u Objavi",
 o. Stjepan Kušan DI – "Izvori moralnih normi",
 o. Vatroslav Halambek – "Življenja vjera i ljubav u bračnoj vjernosti",
 Elza Jurun – "Obitelj između biti i imati",
 Vesna Bilić – "Emocionalno zapostavljanje u obitelji – negacija svih vrednota",
 Danijela De Micheli Vitturi – "Zdravlje kao vrednota",
 dr. Pavao Brajša – "Suprug i otac u današnjem braku",
 dr. Danijel Labaš - "Obiteljske vrednote u medijima". 

Svaki dan predviđene su meditacije i zajednička euharistijska slavlja.

Za sudionike koji nisu iz Zagreba, smještaj će se organizirati na više mjesta u Zagrebu,a predviđeno je i čuvanje djece i rad s djecom i mladima. 
Troškovi dnevnog pansiona po osobi iznose 50 kuna (uključujući i smještaj u gradu), za predškolce je besplatno, a za osnovce pola cijene. Sudionici iz Zagreba mogu dobiti objed po povoljnoj cijeni, za djecu i odrasle, osigurani su prijepodnevni i popodnevni dodatni obroci.

Za predbilježbe i pobliže obavijesti, kao i isrpan program, zainteresirani se mogu javiti na adresu: o. Jure Bosančić, Palmotićeva 31, 10001 Zagreb, pp 699 ili na tel. (01) 4803 - 000, faks (01) 4803 – 001 i e-mail: bosancic@ftidi.hr.

----------


## pujica

> Fascinira me Pujičin potpis  - Bog ne stavlja u srce želje koje ne može (ne želi - rekla bih, jer Bog može sve) ostvariti.


  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## buba klara

Imam jedno pitanje za mame koje su vjernice (postavljam ovo pitanje ovdje, jer mi se čini logičnim za ovaj topic). Do sada o tome tu nije bilo govora, ako se varam, ispravite me. Odgoj koji uključuje i fizičko kažnjavanje djeteta i vjera. Na to su me potaknule riječi jednog svećenika da se dijete kršćanskih roditelja mora disciplinirati od najmanjih nogu pa ako treba i *batinama*. Razmatrale su se tri osnovne smjernice koje on naveo kao tri osnovna putokaza za odgoj a to su ljubav, stega i prenošenje vjere. Sve što je rečeno u početku bilo je na mjestu (o dostatnom provođenju vremena s djecom, o poklanjanju ljubavi i pažnje, o prenošenju i zajedničkom življenju vjere) ali ono što mi nije sjelo su metode kada je bilo govora o disciplini. (Prvo da kažem da nisam majka nazora tipa dijete smije raditi sve što hoće a i ne mislim da je moje dijete anđel). Ne znam kako vi, ali ne mogu sebe zamisliti kao jednu kršćansku majku koja fizički kažnjava dijete. Mogu se zamisliti da postavljam granice, da nekada podignem glas, da ukinem određene pogodnosti djetetu ako je napravilo nešto neprihvatljivo, pa i da ga pošaljem u sobu «na hlađenje» (famozni time-out) ali ne mogu ga kazniti fizički. Znam da ljudi nekad stvarno dođu do ruba živaca i da im pobjegne ruka i da im je kasnije žao radi učinjenog, nisam ta koja bi to osuđivala i ne mogu tvrditi da se to meni nikad neće dogoditi, ali hvala Bogu do sad nije. Svakako, međutim, to ne mogu prihvatiti u našoj obitelji kao metodu kažnjavanja. Kako se vi odnosite prema tome i da li ste ikad čuli takvo nešto od strane svećenika ili crkvene osobe?

----------


## Tashunica

Ma meni to nema smisla onaj tko će tući djecu, tući će je koje god vjere bio.
Odrasla sam u katoličkoj obitelji i nitko me nije tukao, ni brata ni sestru.
Batine ne ulaze u odgojne metode koje su meni prihvatljive i uopće si ne mogu zamislit udarit djetešce koje se ne može i ne zna obraniti.

Znam neke ljude kojima još uvijek vrijedi ona da je batina iz raja izašla i hvale se kako su odvalili koju roditeljsku, ali koliko vidim to samo izaziva kontraefekt.

----------


## pikula

sears ima knjigu christian parenting u kojoj detaljno objašnjava (između ostalog) zašto fizičko kažnjavanje definitivno nije kršćansko,a što setiče tog svećenika - ja bih radije da je manje svećenika i da je jedna misa na dan, ali da znaš da usvećenika možeš imati povjerenja, ovako...
Inače ta mi je knjiga njaljepša od svih o odgoju jer uključuje i roditelje i brak - cijelu obitelj čini mi se da je Sears u njoj naiskreniji.

----------


## Zdenka2

Evo jedne kršćanske majke koja nikad tako nešto nije čula iz ustiju svećenika (hvala Bogu, jer bi on fasovao od mene) i ne tučem svoje dijete.

----------


## ronin

ja sam nažalost čula ravno s oltara,u sklopu jedne propovijedi o roditeljskoj ruci "ljubavi",.uz citat *batina je iz raja izašla*  :Sad:  

moji omiljeni odgovori

-da,zato se i zove raj
-i više se u njega nikada nije vratila

----------


## Zdenka2

> ja sam nažalost čula ravno s oltara,u sklopu jedne propovijedi o roditeljskoj ruci "ljubavi",.uz citat *batina je iz raja izašla*  
> 
> moji omiljeni odgovori
> 
> -da,zato se i zove raj
> -i više se u njega nikada nije vratila


  :Kiss:

----------


## buba klara

baš mi je drago čuti da ovako razmišljate...
A Christian parenting ću nastojati nabaviti i s užitkom pročitati. Tražeći kod nas naslove takvog sadržaja, naišla na vrlo malo rezultata. Hvala!

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja mislim da odgoj kaznama stvara prkosno dijete. Kazna smije biti iznimka (u svakakvim situacijama se čovjek može naći). Meni je jednako teško udariti dijete kao i ne razgovarati s njime, poslati ga u svoju sobu (znači izopćiti ga na neki način), zabraniti mu omiljenu igru i slično. Sve nabrojeno jednako utječe na njegovu nježnu dušu, ono će sve od navedenog doživjeti kao nepravdu. Sa svojim starijim sinom i dan danas sve mogu postići razgovorom. Sa kćeri malo teže i tisuću puta sam preispitivala zašto je tako. Ne nalazim odgovora, ali puno se molim na tu nakanu i kad ne zapostavim molitvu, situacija je puno bolja.

----------


## ruby

Ispričavam se što upadam, ali ne mogu da ne primjetim da ste malo pomiješale vjeru i religiju.
Vi ustvari želite djecu odgajati djecu u duhu kršćanstva i ne ponuditi im opciju da izaberu neku drugu religiju. Vjera je nešto sasvim drugo. Sve religije zahtjevaju vjeru. Vjerujem da je Bog samo jedan, da se ne mora ići u crkvu da bi se bilo vjernik i da nitko ne zna što je grijeh u Božjim očima. Uostalom, crkva je samo građevina.
Ako pogledate film "Stigmata" puno toga će vam biti jasnije.
Ja sam isto kršćanka, ali s previše stvari koje crkva naučava se ne slažem! Iskreno, ne bih ni da se moja djeca slažu s njima!
Ovaj primjer za milodar od male djevojčice, prije opisan je izvanredan.
Moj otac već godinama odvaja 2% od plaće za izgradnju nove crkve u kvartu. Ni temelja još nema. Naš svećenik je švercao stvari iz Caritasa kad je bio rat, koje su bile namijenjene ljudima kao pomoć. Iz tog šverca je nastao najveći tajkun u našoj državi!
Vrlo, vrlo su rijetki svećenici koji su uistinu odani kršćanstvu!!
Pogotovo me nervira kad se na misi moli i svi izgovaraju riječi ko roboti, a pojma nemaju što govore...
Ma mislim toliko je primjera koji me tjeraju od crkve...
Dijete sam krstila da se ne mora kasnije misliti, ako poželi ići u crkvu.
Ali da ću ga tjerati na vjeronauk i sl - ne dolazi u obzir!!

----------


## ronin

ja sam također pisala da me neke stvari smetaju,uostalom,zar ne i sve nas....

svačiji grijesi ruby dolaze na naplatu,tako će i oni nepoštenog svećenika,tako će i oni od svećenika pedofila-ja sam iz sveg srca uvjerena da će im se nečastan život vratiti,stostruko.

ali reci mi,jel su grijesi tvog svećenika razlog da ti ne želiš Krista,da odbijaš primati Tijelo Kristovo?To nam je ON ostavio u nasljeđe kao nešto predivno,kao vječitu sponu s njim.
Kažeš da si vjernica?U što vjeruješ?
Mislim,ne napadam te nego me zanima...ako nam preporučaš Stigmatu koju je napravila osoba koja ni v od vjere shvatila u srcu nije,tada je i s tobom bojim se tako...

Kada ćemo na kraju života polagati račune Svevišnjem,što ćemo Mu reći:Da nas je nervirao svećenik iz kvarta pa ga nismo dovoljno ljubili,pa mu se nismo utjecali u nevolji,nismo mu se molili...
...umjesto da gledamo svoja posla i živimo Ljubav
...a za one koji to ne čine već će se netko pobrinuti.

----------


## ronin

zanemarite ovaj smajlić  :Embarassed:

----------


## AdioMare

> Vi ustvari želite djecu odgajati djecu u duhu kršćanstva i ne ponuditi im opciju da izaberu neku drugu religiju.


Zdenka na ovakve komentare uvijek ima, po meni, točan odgovor, otprilike ovako: "A što da mu drugo prenesem nego ono što sama znam i u što sama vjerujem?"

Za ostatak tvog posta, ruby, složit ću se s ronin i pitati te: Zašto vodiš tuđu brigu?

----------


## ruby

> ja sam također pisala da me neke stvari smetaju,uostalom,zar ne i sve nas....
> 
> svačiji grijesi ruby dolaze na naplatu,tako će i oni nepoštenog svećenika,tako će i oni od svećenika pedofila-ja sam iz sveg srca uvjerena da će im se nečastan život vratiti,stostruko.
> 
> ali reci mi,jel su grijesi tvog svećenika razlog da ti ne želiš Krista,da odbijaš primati Tijelo Kristovo?To nam je ON ostavio u nasljeđe kao nešto predivno,kao vječitu sponu s njim.
> Kažeš da si vjernica?U što vjeruješ?
> Mislim,ne napadam te nego me zanima...ako nam preporučaš Stigmatu koju je napravila osoba koja ni v od vjere shvatila u srcu nije,tada je i s tobom bojim se tako...
> 
> Kada ćemo na kraju života polagati račune Svevišnjem,što ćemo Mu reći:Da nas je nervirao svećenik iz kvarta pa ga nismo dovoljno ljubili,pa mu se nismo utjecali u nevolji,nismo mu se molili...
> ...


Pa evo vjerujem u neku višu silu, energiju, sudbinu...možda je to božanstvo, možda ne. Reikistica sam i to mi dosta olakšava da shvatim zašto odu mladi, nevini životi (jedan baš prekjučer). Kroz kršćanstvo to ne mogu shvatiti. Nisam nigdje napisala da ne prihvaćam Krista i Boga, samo da ne prihvaćam crkvu. 
Kad se molim, molim se sama u tišini i miru, ne u masi. Ponekad mi se čini da reiki više cijeni Boga i Krista nego crkva!!
Na kraju života ne mislim da ću polagati račune, već će me svi računi stići, ne mislim da ću voditi nekakav razgovor s "nekim", mislim da su raj i pakao stanja duše, a ne mjesta!
Za svoju djecu želim da istražuju - ali bi vi svoje dijete odbacili da želi biti budist??!!
I još što se Stigmate tiče - apsolutno je nebitno što je redatelj nevjernik, pijanac, narkoman....
Poanta filma je da postoje evanđelja za koja ne znamo, a u kojima navodno piše Krist: "...raspori drvo i tamo ćeš me naći, podigni kamen i ja ću biti tu..." - mislim da je tako nešto.
Nadam se da razumijete poantu.
Ljubav živim svaki dan, punim plućima!!!

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja isto kao i Ronin ne mogu zamisliti da ne bih primala Tijelo i Krv Kristovu. A to mogu samo u Euharistiji. I kad osjetim tu Milost pa normalno je da i svojoj djeci želim prenijeti, ukazati na nju.

Što se tiče grijeha mi kršćani imamo deset zapovijedi i Kristove zapovijedi ljubavi. Prilično jasno - ljubi Boga i bližnjeg i ne radi protiv njih.

A Ruby, ako si u reikiju onda te razumijem da ne možeš ići u crkvu. Ja sam bila u tome oko godinu dana. U isto vrijeme išla sam na Svete mise i imala sam strašne smetnje dok me sve zajedno nije dovelo do toga da su mi se ruke tresle kao da sam alkić, iako ne pušim i ne pijem. Razgovarala sam u to vrijeme s ljudima iz jedne katoličke molitvene zajednice koji o tome znaju više od mene. Nakon toga reiki sam ispovijedila, odrekla se toga i od tada se držim prve zapovijedi Božje: Ja sam gospodin Bog tvoj i nemaj drugih bogova uz mene.
Ako si odabrala drugu duhovnost, teško da ćeš shvatiti kršćane i našu potrebu da sudjelujemo u Njegovoj žrtvi.

----------


## ruby

Tijelo i krv Kristovu je "blagoslovio" čovjek. Pola "pravila" crkve je izmislio čovjek. Grijehe mi oprašta čovjek. To je sve što ću reći u vezi mise.
Reiki nije religija, nego način života. Plemenit je i predivan. Što se tebi događalo i što su ti napričali ti ljudi, nemam pojma. Ali doći pred tisuće vjernika i izjavljivati da reiki dolazi od Sotone (nebitno koji je govornik to rekao) je sramota!!!
Reiki si ispovijedila???!!! Što ti to znači???? Ja sam reikijem pomogla svome djetetu da ozdravi!!! Imala sam znakove na rukama koje je vidjelo 10 ljudi!!!
Već sam rekla da je jedan Bog, ako nisi primjetila. Svojom zadnjom rečenicom si uvrijedila druge religije!
 :Bye:

----------


## ronin

neću ulaziti u reiki jer se u nj ne razumijem

ali ne odbacujem ništa što pomaže ljudima

 ruby s dvjema tvojim tvrdnjama se draga ipak ne slažem:

-tijelo i krv Kristovu ostavio nam je sam Krist,u slavljenju prve Euharistije na Posljednjoj večeri,a na svakoj sv.misi blagoslivlja ga svećenik,jer je to rtako zamislio Onaj tko je Euhraistiju i uspostavio

-grijehe ti ne oprašta čovjek,već Bog
Ispovijed je sakrament ,kao takav ima svoju proceduru.
I taj čovijek koji sluša ono što govoriš također se ispovijeda i podnosi račune-Bogu

----------


## ronin

ajme brzopletosti
čovijek=čovjek
Euhraistiju=Euharistiju

----------


## ruby

> neću ulaziti u reiki jer se u nj ne razumijem
> 
> *ali ne odbacujem ništa što pomaže ljudima*
>  ruby s dvjema tvojim tvrdnjama se draga ipak ne slažem:
> 
> -tijelo i krv Kristovu ostavio nam je sam Krist,u slavljenju prve Euharistije na Posljednjoj večeri,a na svakoj sv.misi blagoslivlja ga svećenik,jer je to rtako zamislio Onaj tko je Euhraistiju i uspostavio
> 
> -grijehe ti ne oprašta čovjek,već Bog
> Ispovijed je sakrament ,kao takav ima svoju proceduru.
> I taj čovijek koji sluša ono što govoriš također se ispovijeda i podnosi račune-Bogu


Moja reiki učiteljica kaže da sve što je dobro i pomaže čovjeku dolazi od Boga.
Jednostavno ne mogu prijeći preko toga da napraviš grijeh, ispovijediš se i oprošteno ti je.
Ako napravim nešto grešno, iskreno se pokajem i nadam da će mi biti oprošteno. Ne treba mi svećenik za to.
Ali niste mi odgovorile, da li biste dopustile svom djetetu da bude budist ili pravoslavac ili islamist?

----------


## ronin

> Jednostavno ne mogu prijeći preko toga da napraviš grijeh, ispovijediš se i oprošteno ti je.
> Ako napravim nešto grešno, iskreno se pokajem i nadam da će mi biti oprošteno. Ne treba mi svećenik za to.


Treba ti svećenik,isto kao što ti treba svećenik za obred vjenčanja ili pričesti.

A ovo drugo nije ni izbliza tako jednostavno kako si napisala.
Kao prvo,osoba,da joj bude oprošteno,treba osjetiti pokajanje u srcu i   odlučiti promijeniti svoj život,inače pokajanje kao da se nije ni desilo.Kazališna predstava.

A zatim,tu su i težine grijeha.neke grijehe nosiš sa sobom i poslije smrti,zato i jest čistilište,da ih okaješ i čist stupiš pred Boga,
Nedavno sam pročitala fascinantnu knjigu o jednoj Francuskinji,Tereza se zove,ne znam jel više i živa,kojoj su se još kao maloj djevojčici javljale duše iz čistilišta,i ona je svoj život posvetila molitvi i patnji(doslovce je sama trpjela bolove)da bi njima olakšala i utrla im put u Raj.I da,bilo je među njima svećenika,između ostalog.

A da odgovorim na tvoje pitanje.meni je važno da moje dijete bude dobar čovjek,da ima u sebi onaj osjećaj za dobro i zlo.
S druge strane,ja ću svojoj djeci prenijeti ono što ja vjerujem,ljestvicu mojih osobnih moralnih vrijednosti,imati će sakramente,no svoj put u duhovnosti morati će prokrčiti sami.
Od mene će dobiti zdrave temelje.
Da i odaberu drugu religiju,shvatit ću i razumjeti,najbitnije mi je da izrastu u dobre ljude,no uvijek ću ih iznova upozoravati na onu poruku Međugorske Gospe:Nije u svakoj vjeri jednak Duh Sveti.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ali niste mi odgovorile, da li biste dopustile svom djetetu da bude budist ili pravoslavac ili islamist?


Uh, dobro je. Ovime si se vratila na temu.
Moja djeca su ljudi za sebe i kad odrastu radit će i bit će ono što budu željeli. Ako bi to bilo nešto što je suprotno mom svjetonazoru, sve što bih učinila je molitva. Jako bih se i žarko molila za njih na nakanu da - gdje god jesu i što god rade i u što god vjeruju da ostanu u Božjoj prisutnosti. A duboko i čvrsto vjerujem da Bog, ukoliko mu se molimo, sve okreće na dobro.
Navečer kad MM ili ja započnemo krunicu, svi drugi se polagano priključuju. Nitko ih ne tjera, osobito ne djecu. Krunica je u našoj obitelji čak jača i od nogometa na televiziji. Naime, jednom sam je započela za vrijeme "važne" utakmice. Očekivala sam da će mi se priključiti samo kćer, ali došli su i dečki  :Smile:  To može samo Duh Sveti!

----------


## Zdenka2

> Jednostavno ne mogu prijeći preko toga da napraviš grijeh, ispovijediš se i oprošteno ti je.
> 
> Ali niste mi odgovorile, da li biste dopustile svom djetetu da bude budist ili pravoslavac ili islamist?


Meni je ova prva rečenica koju navodiš nešto upravo prekrasno u kršćanstvu, činjenica da smo od Boga prihvaćeni iako smo griješni i nikada ne gubimo šansu. Ispovijediti se ne znači samo reći nekome nešto nego pokajati se, zažaliti zbog svojih čina. Ne želim patronizirati, ali ipak moram primijetiti da malo znaš o ispovijedi, a paušalno sudiš o tome. Razumijem tvoj izbor drugačije duhovnosti, dopuštam i kritiku kršćanske duhovnosti, iako ne shvaćam čime je motivirana, ali mislim da ipak moraš biti upućena u stvari koje kritiziraš.

Na tvoje pitanje mogu odgovoriti pitanjem: što ja svom sinu u pogledu vjere imam dozvoljavati ili ne dozvoljavati? Njegov duhovni razvoj je njegov put. A moje je da ga odgajam u svojim vrijednostima i svojoj duhovnosti, u onome što ja imam i mogu ponuditi, kako je već rekla AdioMare. Nadam se da će on duhovno rasti na tom istom putu, ali po vlastitom izboru.

----------


## white_musk

moje djete je u prvom redu vjernik!

Svako od nas, ko se smatra vjernikom,zna da je ljubav Bozija opceprisutna i dodrije nas i ljubi nas i jaca nas i pomaze nas i osvjescuje nas , ali nas i olaksava.

Nikad mi nije palo na pamet da djetetu govorim nesto lose o nekoj drugoj vjeri i kad bude malo veci, vjerovatno cemo i o tome razgovarati.
Jer kako djetetu koje se zove Isa ne objasnit kakv je covjek bio Isa(Isus)a.s  :Smile:  

Kako sto rekoh, u prvom redu je vjernik, ali oni su nasa reflexija i normalno je da mu islam bude najblizi , jer  zivi sa roditeljima koji su prakticari, a u islamu je to puno vise od 5 dnevnih molitvi i obrednih pranja i kupanja, dzumme i td.
to je _way of life_

Sto se oprosta tice,
kod nas je to *tevba*
i obavlja se nasamo, bez posrednika(svecenik)
i to je jedna od najljepsih stavri u islamu  :Heart:  
pokajanje ima za cilj da se preispitas, iskreno pokajes i vise nikad ne vratis tom grijehu

I na svako djelo pocinje sa bismillahirahmanirRahimi

u ime _Boga milostivog samilosnog_

i u Qur anu se cesto navodi da je jedna od njaljepsih osobina sposobnost prastanja, a Allah dz.s. nam je najboji primjer.

Ciscenje od grijeha vodi ka ciscenju srac a cisto srce je ogledalo ciste duse  :Heart:

----------


## Ivana2

Ruby, prilikom krštenja roditelji i kumovi obećavaju da će dijete odgajati u katoličkoj vjeri. S druge strane, predstavnici velikih europskih vjera postigli su sporazum da se ne će misionariti između pripadnika tih vjera. Mislim da je sporazum postignut između katolika, muslimana i pravoslavaca, možda i protestanata.
Svako nagovaranje maloljetnika da pređe na drugu vjeru vrijedno je javne osude i nije mi jasno u kojim bi uvjetima to bilo normalno ili moralno.
Osim toga, u Hrvatskoj ima uistinu jako malo vjerskih fanatika koji bi prisiljavali dijete da ide u crkvu ako bi se dijete svim silama opiralo i ne vjerujem da bi itko na ovom topiću to odobravao.

----------


## Ivana2

Najviše me veseli kad na ovom topiću pročitam iskustva i drugih vjera osim katoličke. To mi je kao da mi netko odškrine vrata u nešto što se teško i rijetko može vidjeti. White musk,   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

> Najviše me veseli kad na ovom topiću pročitam iskustva i drugih vjera osim katoličke. To mi je kao da mi netko odškrine vrata u nešto što se teško i rijetko može vidjeti. White musk,


Potpisujem...baš sam ovako nešto htjela i ja napisati, i dodati da me posebno veseli kako možemo svi zajedno voljeti Boga... i voljeti i poštovati se međusobno   :Smile:  .

----------


## white_musk

ivana2   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

WM   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

Zdenka2,  :Love:  

ti znas...  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

white musk   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

:Kiss:

----------


## pujica

> Jednostavno ne mogu prijeći preko toga da napraviš grijeh, ispovijediš se i oprošteno ti je.
> Ako napravim nešto grešno, iskreno se pokajem i nadam da će mi biti oprošteno. Ne treba mi svećenik za to.


Ako napravim nešto grešno, iskreno se pokajem i nadam se da će mi Bog oprostiti, ispovijedi pred svećenikom oprost tražim od svoje braće i sestara kojima sam time nanijela štetu, odnosno prihvaćanjem pokore pokazujem vidljivi vanjski znak svojeg kajanja i nastojanja da grijeh popravim - eto, to je smisao zašto ispovijed pred svećenikom




> Ali niste mi odgovorile, da li biste dopustile svom djetetu da bude budist ili pravoslavac ili islamist?


potpisujem i zdenku i wm - vjera se ne može dopustiti ili ne dopustiti - djetetu možeš prenijeti ono što sam imaš, ali svoj duhovni put dijete mora proći samo (pa makar se njegov izbor možda nama i ne sviđao)




> S druge strane, predstavnici velikih europskih vjera postigli su sporazum da se ne će misionariti između pripadnika tih vjera. Mislim da je sporazum postignut između katolika, muslimana i pravoslavaca, možda i protestanata.


ovo baš nije točno - sporazum se odnosi na međusobno priznavanje sakramenta krštenja i postoji između katoličke, pravoslavnih i nekih protestantskih crkava (npr. anglikanske i evangeličke). To ne znači da se te crkve obvezuju ne privlačiti druge u svoje redove (misionariti) nego da one koji prelaze neće ponovo krstiti. Muslimani i druge religije su u potpunosti izvan toga jer niti nema istih sakramenata kao kod kršćana




> Najviše me veseli kad na ovom topiću pročitam iskustva i drugih vjera osim katoličke. To mi je kao da mi netko odškrine vrata u nešto što se teško i rijetko može vidjeti. White musk,


ovo zato apsolutno potpisujem - kad čujem iskustva pripadnika drugih religija uvijek imam dojam da upoznajem neki novi djelić Božje veličine i ljepote koji dotad nisam znala   :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> kad čujem iskustva pripadnika drugih religija uvijek imam dojam da upoznajem neki novi djelić Božje veličine i ljepote koji dotad nisam znala


  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zoila

> Nedavno sam pročitala fascinantnu knjigu o jednoj Francuskinji,Tereza se zove,ne znam jel više i živa,kojoj su se još kao maloj djevojčici javljale duše iz čistilišta,i ona je svoj život posvetila molitvi i patnji(doslovce je sama trpjela bolove)da bi njima olakšala i utrla im put u Raj.I da,bilo je među njima svećenika,između ostalog


[/url]

*Ronin,* moze molim te ime knjige? Gdje ju mogu naci u ZG? Zanimam me! Hvala.


Cure, ljepo pisete, i makar ovdje ne sudjelujem bas, citam i ucim    :Heart:  

Vezi ovog:



> Citat: 
> Ali niste mi odgovorile, da li biste dopustile svom djetetu da bude budist ili pravoslavac ili islamist? 
> 
> 
> potpisujem i zdenku i wm - vjera se ne može dopustiti ili ne dopustiti - djetetu možeš prenijeti ono što sam imaš, ali svoj duhovni put dijete mora proći samo (pa makar se njegov izbor možda nama i ne sviđao)


I ja potpisujem! Ja sam katolik, odrasla u tradicionalnoj katolickoj obitelji, ali sam ja jedna od onih koji ispituje granice....pa sam tako isla godinu dana na vjeronauk s mormonima, isla sam i u Buddhisticki hram u srednjoj skoli..... Trazila sam i trazila, lutala i putovala, i na kraju, koji sam zakljucak donjela? Nisam ni Mormon ni Buddhist, nego sam i dalje katolik. Puno sam od njih naucila. Vazno je duhovnost, vazna je vjera, koja god to vjera bila. Ako je istinita, bit ces dobar covjek i osjetit ces u sebi mir, i osjetit ces da je to TO bas za TEBE. 

I zato osjetimo  sto je pujica rekla i ljiljana potpisala. Ako otvoreno slusas i prihvacas pripadnike drugih vjera, samo ces vidjeti jos jedan djelic Bozje ljubavi koju nisi do tada vidjela. Pogledajte samo Majku Terezu, ona je moj idol.  Da su bar vise ljudi kao ona.    :Heart:  

Pa zato bih ja dopustila da mi dijete postane Buddhist, da iz katolicizma prelazi u Islam...i ne bih osjetila nelagodu. Ozbiljno. Bas zbog toga sto svaka osoba mora sama proci svoj duhovni put.  Jedna odlicna knjiga na tu temu, koja raspravlja (medjuostalom) i temu religije svijeta je Zen i umjetnost odrzavanja motocikla - Robert Pirsig (prevedena je na hrv.). Ovu knjigu moze samo jacati tvoju duhovnost, bez obzira koje si vjere.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Nedavno sam pročitala fascinantnu knjigu o jednoj Francuskinji,Tereza se zove,ne znam jel više i živa,kojoj su se još kao maloj djevojčici javljale duše iz čistilišta,i ona je svoj život posvetila molitvi i patnji(doslovce je sama trpjela bolove)da bi njima olakšala i utrla im put u Raj.I da,bilo je među njima svećenika,između ostalog
> 			
> 		
> 
> [/url]
> 
> *Ronin,* moze molim te ime knjige? Gdje ju mogu naci u ZG? Zanimam me! Hvala.


Vjerujem da se radi o Tereziji Martin iz Lisieuxa, odnosno svetoj Tereziji od Djeteta Isusa (1873-1897), karmelićanki koja je proglašena svetom 1925. godine, a papa Ivan Pavao II. ju je proglasio naučiteljicom Crkve, kao treću ženu u povijesti. Ona je napisala knjigu "Povijest jedne duše", jako popularno djelo koje je i na hrvatskom doživjelo mnogo izdanja. Mislim da je izdavač Glas koncila.

----------


## ronin

Ne,nije to to.
Ovo što je Zdenka spomenula je isto meni jako draga svetica ,Sveta Mala Terezija

Sjetila sam se o kojoj se knjizi radi,trebalo bi je neko vrijeme jer sam je na moru progutala doslovce u jedno popodne i odmah je vratila gospođi koja mi ju je posudila.

Kako sam istovremeno čitala biografiju Terezije Akvilske pobrkala sam imena.

Dakle,radi se o Mariji Simmi(Maria Simma)
Poruke i pouke duša iz čistilišta

ova mi je njena rečenica dala misliti:
_Kad biste znali koja je vrijednost jedne jedine Svete mise,onda bi  i radnim danom crkve bile dupkom pune._

A i ovdje su je spominjali:
http://forummladi.hbk.hr/viewtopic.p...c5a1151848b467

ispričavam se na krivom imenu no vrlo sam je kratko imala u rukama

----------


## Zdenka2

To nisam čitala, ali sam si me sad zaintrigirala da potražim te knjižice.

Meni je sv. Mala Terezija jako, jako draga, čitala sam njezinu knjigu još kao djevojčica i provela sam nezaboravne dane djetinjstva u njezinoj župi u Zagrebu.

----------


## ronin

u našoj župnoj crkvi mi svaki put kad misa završi izmolimo ovu molitvu

Sveta Mala Terezijo,izmoli iz naše župe  svećenička i redovnička zvanja,amen

----------


## AdioMare

> Dakle,radi se o Mariji Simmi(Maria Simma)
> Poruke i pouke duša iz čistilišta


"Moj doživljaj duša iz čistilišta", sad sam zvala knjižnicu, imaju samo na Cvjetnom i to na njemačkom, na žalost.
"Povijest jedne duše" imaju na Trešnjevci, pokušat ću otići u skoro vrijeme. 
Ako imate još neku preporuku, jako sam zainteresirana.

----------


## Zdenka2

Provjerila sam, NSK ima te knjižice, na hrvatskom, neki mali izdavač sa Hvara.

----------


## makita

> ovo zato apsolutno potpisujem - kad čujem iskustva pripadnika drugih religija uvijek imam dojam da upoznajem neki novi djelić Božje veličine i ljepote koji dotad nisam znala


Čitajući te wm baš ovo počne strujati po zraku. Hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

makita  :Love:

----------


## Hana_Sara

cure, vidim da spominjete Majku Terezu, pa me zanima da li ste culi za ovo:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main...9/wteres29.xml

bas se nedavno oko toga tu u Americi podigla prasina.... mene je osobno dosta potreslo jer nikad ne bi niti pomislila da se ona toliko mucila sumnjama   :Sad:

----------


## LeaB

> bas se nedavno oko toga tu u Americi podigla prasina.... mene je osobno dosta potreslo jer nikad ne bi niti pomislila da se ona toliko mucila sumnjama


Osobe poput nje, koje se bezgranično daju ljudima ne očekukuči ništa za uzvrat posjeduju božansku osobinu koja je  tijelu čovjeka nekad teška. Pri tome mislim da mi nije čudna njena kušnja. Ljudi su očajni i često rade stvari koje nas šokiraju, a ona koja pomaže ostane vjerovatno kao i mi u šoku koliko ipak zla ima... 
Zamisli koji je teret ona ponjela na svojim leđima. I Isus je bio izložen sumnji.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja bih rekla da pitanja i nedoumica u pogledu prisutnosti Boga u ljudskom životu nema samo onaj tko i nije pravi vjernik, tko ne razmišlja i ne preispituje vjeru nego samo prihvaća tradicionalne pakete. Njezine sumnje i upitnici znak su traženja Boga, a unutarnja praznina o kojoj govori posljedica je potpunog razdavanja sebe drugima.

----------


## LeaB

> Njezine sumnje i upitnici znak su traženja Boga, a unutarnja praznina o kojoj govori posljedica je potpunog razdavanja sebe drugima.


Točka na i.
Potpisujem.

----------


## TATA MATA

Sad joj se jos vise divim !  :Saint:

----------


## emanuel

Samno jedan primjer o prisustvu Duha svetoga u mojoj obitelji.

Neki dan hranim Emanuela i on mi svojim rucicama prinosi kruh ustima i izgovara: Bogi hvala (nitko ga tome nije ucio !) .

Ja sam bila sva iznenađena. "krasno sine moj" sam mu rekla i nastavila davati papalicu.

I moja mama je bila prisutna i rekla: "Emanuel, pa kako si to lijepo rekao!",

na sto je moje dijete reklo ALELUJA!

Kada netko ovako samo iscitava moze pomisliti kako mi dijete "filujemo" religijskom tematikom, ali zaista nije tako.
Odemo na misu, no nasem bebacu je tek 21 mjesec i on je kao i sva druga djeca zaigran i tako se ponasa i u crkvi.
Pred spavanje ga prekrizim i prepurucim Bogu i on to iznimno jako voli, nakon blagoslova zaspe u sekundi.

U svima nama je Duh sveti jer smo ga dobili na krstenju. Lijepo je to znati i biti svjestan Njegovog prisustva. Prepoznati ga.

----------


## ljiljan@

Jednom sam slušala predavanje Tomislava Ivančića. Pričao je o tome kako male bebe prestaju plakati kad se u kući moli. Nisam još imala Ivana pa nisam mogla zamisliti takvo što. Sada mogu potvrditi da je tako. Čim navečer počne molitva, ma koliko nemiran i plačljiv do tada bio, on se umiri, širom otvara oči i osluškuje.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ja bih rekla da pitanja i nedoumica u pogledu prisutnosti Boga u ljudskom životu nema samo onaj tko i nije pravi vjernik, tko ne razmišlja i ne preispituje vjeru nego samo prihvaća tradicionalne pakete.


Apsolutna istina. Zato što vjera nije stanje, vjera je put. 
Nezgoda je samo što na tom putu ima puno stranputica u koje upadneš a da se niti ne snađeš. Znam iz iskustva. Zato molim svaki dan pred raspelom, svojim riječima, da Gospodin pazi na mene da ga nikada više ne uvrijedim iz neznanja. A suze mi krenu na oči u svim situacijama kad vidim da me uslišava. Tada se osjećam toliko sigurno i zaštićeno.

----------


## AdioMare

Emanuel, Brođanko moja  :Heart:  

Mi smo bili na Visovcu na blagdan Velike Gospe, moja četverogodišnja djevojčica me slijedila u stopu dok sam upisivala sv. mise, palila svijeće, ispovijedila se u vrtu pored crkve, a kada smo prolazile kroz unutrašnjost crkve sama mi je (zaista nikoga nije bilo u tom trenu da kleči ispred Gospinog oltara) šapnula "Mama, ja se idem pokloniti Gospi!" i pognute glavice je neko vrijeme klečala ispred kipa. 
Ja sam ostala iskreno dirnuta, čak su mi suze potekle, a kada se vratila do mene rekla mi je: "Ja sam Gospu molila za susjeda Zdravka". 
Inače, to je susjed koji je umro prije 6 mjeseci, mi nikada nismo bili s njim bliži od ljubaznog pozdrava u prolazu, čak je to bio čovjek malo prgave naravi što je najviše sputavalo njegovu ženu, gospođu koju moja cura jako voli. 
Kada smo se vratili u Zagreb susjeda mi je nakon dva, tri dana (potpuno ganuta i u suzama) došla reći kako joj je Korina rekla "Molila sa Gospu za tvoga muža!"
Eto, ni za mog pok. oca, ni baku Danicu koju s obožavanjem spominje ... već susjed zbog kojeg je čak izjegavala ići susjedi dok je bio živ.
Čudesna su ta naša dječica, koja već kao malena imaju čast upoznavati i družiti se s Bogom.
Dugo je sve to skupa trajalo, a svejedno je strpljivo prestajala cijelu sv. misu na otvorenom i sva sretna sudjelovala u njoj kada bi došli do dijela koji i ona zna govoriti.

----------


## ronin

:Heart:   za Korinu

kako su djeca ustvari bliska Bogu...tvoja je djevojčica osjetila svojim nepogrešivim dječjim instinktom i srcem da pokojni susjed treba njenu molitvu

a nema vrednije molitve od iskrene dječje  :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ja bih rekla da pitanja i nedoumica u pogledu prisutnosti Boga u ljudskom životu nema samo onaj tko i nije pravi vjernik, tko ne razmišlja i ne preispituje vjeru nego samo prihvaća tradicionalne pakete. Njezine sumnje i upitnici znak su traženja Boga, a unutarnja praznina o kojoj govori posljedica je potpunog razdavanja sebe drugima.


ma znam, ali ovdje se to pretvorilo u medijsku pompu i kamen spoticanja u debatama vjernika i nevjernika. slazem se da nije nikakav dokaz da Boga nema,  ali ovo "cetrdeset GODINA sumnje naspram par dana vjere" , to me dotuklo   :Sad:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ja sam vođena svojim unutarnjim glasom i samo je pitanje moje trenutne (ne)mudrosti hoću li si posvetiti dovoljno trenutaka mira da "čujem" gdje me vodi i što govori ili ću juriti bez niti vodilja. Oba su puta moguća i oba puta (nažalost još uvijek) odabirem, no za mene je to vodstvo vrlo bitan dio života, on me doveo do MM.... do odluke za mojom djecom... do svake note koju sam ikad napisala.

Možda bi bilo lijepo pripaditi nekoj većoj skupini, no najveća skupina kojoj mogu pripasti jest obitelj. Od malih nogu imam žestoki otpor prema Crkvi, ali zahvaljujući Onom iznutra, mislim da ne moram žaliti za time... ne moram slušati svećenika... kad imam onog iznutra koji mi priča svaki put kad želim slušati. A ako ne želim slušati.... onda rastem na teži način... pa se vratim... pa izgubim, pa nađem...

_________________

Jako mi je drago da je ovaj topic uspješno miroljubiv!!   :Heart:  

Međutim... nisu mi se svidjele iste rečenice koje mi se ne sviđaju niti u Crkvi... uvjetovanje Božje ljubavi krštenjem npr... to je po mojem mišljenju umanjivanje Boga da me sve zaboli u prsima (kad se to događa, znam da je krivo)... kao da je Njegova ljubav poput ljudske - ograničena i uvjetovana.  Uostalom, upravo ta "karakteristika" Boga koju katolička vjera nameće je meni osnova neprihvaćanja iste.
________________

A kad smo već kod svetica, u vrijeme mog nešto dubljeg duhovnog posvećenja, imala sam fazu proučavanja istih i posebno me se dojmila Teresa Neumann, ako govorimo (samo) o svecima u kršćanstvu.

----------


## Zdenka2

> uvjetovanje Božje ljubavi krštenjem npr...


To nigdje na ovom topiku ne piše.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> uvjetovanje Božje ljubavi krštenjem npr...
> 			
> 		
> 
> To nigdje na ovom topiku ne piše.


Piše....




> Gospodin ne napušta one koje je krštenjem odabrao.


Naravno, biti uz nekoga (suprotno od napustiti) i voljeti ga je za mene jedna te ista stvar.... 

_____________

Znam da ljiljan nije mislila ništa loše, zato sam i željela izbjeći citiranje.

No, nikako ne bih željela upravo ja biti ta koja remeti vaš mir na ovom topicu, stoga vas radije napuštam i želim svako dobro!   :Heart:   :Bye:

----------


## Zdenka2

Taj "odabir" se odnosi na naše obaveze koje primamo kao kršćani, a ne na ljubav koju Bog ima za sve. Ja vjerujem da znam što je Ljiljan@ time mislila, ali prepuštam njoj da to napiše.

----------


## ljiljan@

Anitice AZ to što si citirala, to je moj osjećaj nastao na temelju vlastitog iskustva. Krštena sam, a da je to bila volja mojih roditelja, to je samo privid. Bog je odabrao u kojoj ću se obitelji roditi, Bog je odabrao koje će mi sve križeve i trpljenja dati, a ja sam sama odabirala koliko ću vjere u svemu tome imati. Vjere da me On ljubi, iako me ponekad i udara i daje mi suze. 
Vjera je put. 
Puno sam na tom putu imala sumnji i stranputica kojima sam Gospodina opasno vrijeđala, jedno vrijeme sam se tog puta gotovo i odrekla. Ipak, kad sam imala konkretne probleme u životu, iz dna srca, u tišini sam zavapila nekoliko puta: "Bože, pomozi mi!". I pomogao je. Čitam u Evanđelju o čudesima i tek od kada imam to iskustvo koliko je čuda Gospodin učinio u mom životu, mogu vjerovati da je to što piše istinito. Ja sam danas  mogla biti rastavljena od ljubavi mog života, ne bih imala Ivana...
Za one koji ne znaju, mi kršćani vjerujemo da je Isus živ i da je s nama u sve dane do svršetka svijeta.
Pomogao mi je. Jer Krist je i Bog i čovjek. Ja sam samo čovjek i nisam sigurna da bih toliko pomogla nekome tko me je vrijeđao i omalovažavao u tolikoj mjeri u kojoj sam ja Njega vrijeđala.
A molim Mu se svaki dan.
Molila sam se da Ga uzmognem ljubiti...
Molim se da ga ne vrijeđam više iz neznanja ili slabosti...
Molim za svoju djecu, muža.
Molim za svoje zdravlje, a trpljenje koje mi je na tom području dao prikazujem mu kao žrtvu. Mirna sam u srcu jer znam da On zna gdje me boli...

----------


## Anita-AZ

ljiljan@   :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Danas sam "neslužbeno" (njemu) upoznala jednom (katoličkog) svećenika! JA sam apsolutno oduševljena sa njim! Čovjek zrači, čovjek je definitivno stopljen s Bogom! Rekla sam mu: "Ne znam da li je lijepo ili ružno ono što ću reći, ali vi ste prvi svećenik koji mi se jako sviđa."   :Grin:   Onda me zagrlio. U razgovoru sam skužila da se oko toliko toga nevjerojatno kužimo.... frekvencija valnih duljina nam je usklađena i ma.. ne znam.. nevjerojatno!
Bilo mi je divno kad je slušao moju glazbu i kad je skužio kako skladam da teče kroz mene..... i kako je prepoznao (u glazbi) da radim po noći.... i kako nije bilo trunke osuđivanja radi toga što nisam vjernik... jednostavno, on je u trenu otkrio u kakvom smo odnosu Bog i ja i ja sam u trenu otkrila u kakvom je odnosu on s Njim... i kako nismo uopće različiti u tome.... 

Nisam znala sa kime bi to podijelila, a morala sam, pa sam došla tu k vama. NAdam se da je to ok.   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> čovjek je definitivno stopljen s Bogom!





> u kakvom smo odnosu Bog i ja


Meni ove riječi zvuče kao riječi vjernika. Drago mi je da si imala taj susret, prava osoba na pravom mjestu jako puno znači. Ja sam imala sreću da sam takav susret doživjela kao vrlo mlada osoba, sa svećenikom koji nas je poučavao vjeronauk i njega do danas smatram svojim duhovnim ocem.

----------


## TATA MATA

> on je u trenu otkrio u kakvom smo odnosu Bog i ja i ja sam u trenu otkrila u kakvom je odnosu on s Njim... i kako nismo uopće različiti u tome....


Anita nadam se da se neces ljutiti na ovo kaj cu ti sad napisati.
Ali ako si ti prepoznala njegov odnos sa Bogom i on tvoj odnos sa Bogom...jedino sto vas veze je BOG, a to znaci da ga ipak osjecas negdje duboko u sebi i svjesna si da je on "tamo" negdje u tebi.

Grlim te...  :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Nikada se nije ni dalo naslutiti da Anita bježi od toga, zar ne, Anita?   :Smile:

----------


## BHany

Anita, divno je tvoje iskustvo i većini nas se dogodilo.

Divno je kad upoznaš čovjeka koji te na neki način ispuni i još i više približi Bogu, motivira te da ga još više potražiš u sebi...

To što je taj čovjek svećenik, mene osobno čini sretnom jer je istinski u svom pozivu i podsjeti me kako ima divnih, iskrenih i motivirajućih svećenika.

Drago mi je zbog tebe  :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> i kako nije bilo trunke osuđivanja radi toga što nisam vjernik...


Ne bi niti smjelo biti osude od strane nekog tko uistinu poznaje Boga.
Na jednoj (početničkoj) točki mog puta obraćenja došlo mi je da neke ljude snažno protresem jer su gluhi i slijepi na sve blagodeti koje im donosi ljubav Božja i sami sebe zakidaju. To je tipična početnička greška novoobraćenika.
Daljnji put, svaka slijedeća vrata koja mi je otvorio, doniješe mi spoznaje da to ne ide tako. Nisam ja ona koja obraća, to čini Gospodin.
Sada kad vidim dušu koja čezne za Bogom a ne vidi jasni put, svjesna sam da je najviše što mogu učiniti - pomoliti se za nju. A to je jako, jako puno. Anita AZ   :Heart:  .
A kad čujem psovke i mržnju na Boga (nevjerojatno ali događa se i onima koji idu na misu), ismijavanje vjere, iz dubine srca zamolim onako kako je to učinio razapeti Spasitelj za svoje neprijatelje: "Gospodine, oprosti im jer ne znaju što čine!". I to molim s mirom u srcu i bez ljutnje, jer kako da molim za oprost ako ja nisam oprostila...ne bih bila vjerodostojna.
I zahvaljujem Bogu svaki dan za svog Ivana jer je to dijete za mene veliki daljnji korak obraćenja. Za vrijeme trudnoće svaki sam dan išla na misu i čitala Bibliju, svim silama sam htjela biti blizu Gospodinu jer se u svemu nisam snalazila, bojala sam se i svađala se s njime.
Kad se Ivan rodio, vidjela sam kako je to jednostavno. Htio mi je dati - ljubav. Nagradio me obiljem ljubavi u mom životu. Savršeno je znao što mi još treba da bih bila potpuno sretna. Ja to svojim osjetilima nisam bila u stanju spoznati.

----------


## white_musk

nevezano za temu, ali samo da se malo odjavim  :Smile:  

Ramazan je pa ću malko biti odsutna i možda kad se završi ovaj  mjesec preispitivanja i ispitivanja vlastitih granica*,ako vas bude zanimalo*  :Grin:  ,podijelim s vama utiske  :Kiss:

----------


## Hana_Sara

:Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ramazan je pa ću malko biti odsutna i možda kad se završi ovaj  mjesec preispitivanja i ispitivanja vlastitih granica*,ako vas bude zanimalo*  ,podijelim s vama utiske


Dođi nam opet  :Heart:  Želimo te čuti.

----------


## ljiljan@

> cure, vidim da spominjete Majku Terezu, pa me zanima da li ste culi za ovo:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main...9/wteres29.xml
> 
> bas se nedavno oko toga tu u Americi podigla prasina.... mene je osobno dosta potreslo jer nikad ne bi niti pomislila da se ona toliko mucila sumnjama


Imaš u najnovijem broju Glasa koncila tumačenje. Pročitaj, uistinu vrijedi. Opet su mediji napravili igru "pokvarenog telefona" iz jedne normalne pojave, poznate u teologiji.

----------


## Zdenka2

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ramazan je pa ću malko biti odsutna i možda kad se završi ovaj  mjesec preispitivanja i ispitivanja vlastitih granica*,ako vas bude zanimalo*  ,podijelim s vama utiske 
> 
> 
> Dođi nam opet  Želimo te čuti.


X

----------


## bubimira

Bok cure,
čitam vas povremeno i to s guštom.
Žao mi je što se ne uključujem. Al ja jednostavno nisam vična tako lijepo se izražavati po ovom pitanju kao većina vas.

Ono što ja osjećam u srcu i ono što želim prenjeti na svoju djecu za mene je jako tešto pretočiti u riječi. 
Ono što znam i u što sam sigurna je da je Gospodin prisutan u mom životu, da me beskrajno i bezuvjetno ljubi. 
I nekako se najbliže mogu naći u ovim ljiljaninim riječima:




> . Ipak, kad sam imala konkretne probleme u životu, iz dna srca, u tišini sam zavapila nekoliko puta: "Bože, pomozi mi!". I pomogao je. Čitam u Evanđelju o čudesima i tek od kada imam to iskustvo koliko je čuda Gospodin učinio u mom životu, mogu vjerovati da je to što piše istinito... 
> ...Jer Krist je i Bog i čovjek. Ja sam samo čovjek i nisam sigurna da bih toliko pomogla nekome tko me je vrijeđao i omalovažavao u tolikoj mjeri u kojoj sam ja Njega vrijeđala.
> A molim Mu se svaki dan.


Cure samo nastavite tako.   :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

Opet vas nemam vremena čitati i podjeliti svoja iskustva ali Bog me nekako svako malo dovede k vama.

Mogu samo reći da se nisam ispovjedila od Uskrsa,tj. od kada sam rodila, na misi sam bila možda četri puta, a nedavno drugi put sa Emanuelom (dali smo joj to ime jer znači; S nama Bog),bili smo nas troje ove godine u Međugorju  (tamo sam je zavjetovala kada sam bila trudna) i jedan dan s Emi na seminaru fra Zvijezdana u Domu sportova.

Možda nije vrijeme ni mjesto,ali muči me jedna stvar-nemam potrebu za ispovjedi-a kažu da je čovjekov "najveći grijeh"-oholost tj. kada misli da nema grijeha i nema što ispovjediti.
Fali mi redoviti odlazak na misu,pjevanje u zboru na misi,seminari i molitva,a ustvari s druge strane pokušavam nači svakojake isprike zbog čega sve to propuštam tj. "odmaram se od svega"  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ne molim,mada opet imam osjećam da sam svaki dan s Bogom, jer s Njime konstantno,razgovaram,pregovaram,svađam se-ali treba tu nešto više-a meni se ne da- a opet mi fali- ne znam je li to grižnja savjesti ili stvarna potreba?!!

Inače kažu da je pjevanje dupla molitva,tj. tko pjeva, duplo moli, a ja osim što Emi pjevam dječije pjesmice i lake note, često joj pjevam i duhovne pjesme (čak sam i sama napisala i uglazbila jednu i s njom i sa svojim bendom nastupala na Uskrs festu), trenutno joj je najdraža Rijeke žive vode :D   :Saint:  

Što da radim kako da probudim svoj duhovni unutarnji život,jer se nadam da je samo on uspavan, da vjeru nadam se koliko toliko svaki dan pokušavam živjeti-ili se možda zavaravam, možda ovo izvana ne može funkcionirati bez onoga iznutra? Što će ti novi uglancani BMW, ako u njemu nema benzina,ili ako nemaš za benzin-pa ti stoji pred kućom a ništa od vožnje?!

Ponekad i ja pomislim da je Emanuela dar od Boga za ono malo možda dobra što sam učinila u životu,a onda pomislim da je grijeh tako razmišljati, jer dijete je Božiji dar, došlo je Njegovom voljom na ovaj svijet, da ostvari sebe, a ne mene. (i loši ljudi dobijaju djecu).  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ivana, ja mislim da si ti samo umorna i ispunjena svojom bebom. Sve će to doći na svoje mjesto, daj si vremena.

----------


## pujica

*Ivana*  :Love:  

evo ti nekoliko jednostavnih misli brata Rogera iz Taize-a kao ohrabrenje:

Otajstvo Vjere čovjek počinje naslućivati srcem, svojom dubinom. Spoznaje slijede. Nije sve dano odjednom. Nutarnji se život razvija korak po korak. Danas, više nego prije, u vjeru prodiremo postupnim napredovanjem.

U dubini čovjeka stoji čežnja za jednom prisutnošću, tiha želja za zajedništvom. Ne zaboravimo nikada da je već ta jednostavna želja za Bogom početak vjere.

Uz to, nitko nije u stanju shvatiti čitavo Evanđelje u osamljenosti. Svatko može reći: «U tom jedinstvenom zajedništvu koje je Crkva, ono što ja od vjere ne razumijem, shvatili su drugi i oni iz toga žive. Ne pouzdajem se samo u svoju vjeru već i na vjeru kršćana svih vremena, onih koji su bili prije nas, od vremena Marije i apostola do danas. I svakim se novim danom iznutra pripravljam položiti svoje povjerenje u Otajstvo Vjere.»

Onda postaje jasno da je vjera - povjerenje u Boga - posve jednostavna stvarnost, tako jednostavna da ju svatko može primiti. Ona je kao tisuću puta obnovljeni polet kroz cijeli naš život, do posljednjeg našeg daha.

----------


## ljiljan@

[quote="ivana zg"]Što da radim kako da probudim svoj duhovni unutarnji život,jer se nadam da je samo on uspavan, da vjeru nadam se koliko toliko svaki dan pokušavam živjeti-ili se možda zavaravam, možda ovo izvana ne može funkcionirati bez onoga iznutra? Što će ti novi uglancani BMW, ako u njemu nema benzina,ili ako nemaš za benzin-pa ti stoji pred kućom a ništa od vožnje?!quote]

I ja se često pitam. Prošli tjedan imala sam velikih problema oko upisa malenog u jaslice. Htjela sam biti sigurna da ću u trenutku kad počnem raditi imati kome malenog ostaviti na čuvanje. Međutim, to kod nas nije jednostavno, u jednom trenutku izgledala je nemoguća misija. Što sam sve prolazila, nije za pričati. U svemu tome, opet sam se više uzdala u ljude, nego u Boga. I to je greška. Kad su me ljudi razočarali, ja (kao da nisam kršćanka) ružno sam pričala u kući o svima, od politike koja sebe zove pronatalitetnom do političara i ostalih koji su razočarali. Eto, pala sam pod križem i svjesno unosila ovakvim riječima nemir, a time i djelić pakla u svoju obitelj.
I sjetim se tada u kakvoj sam situaciji bila prije godinu dana, trudna u malo ozbiljnijoj dobi, s prijetećim miomima, u očekivanju carskog. Starog čovjeka u meni sve bi to natjeralo na paničan strah, ali tada kad sam bila u situaciji da mi niti jedan čovjek ne može ništa garantirati, tada sam bila najviše svjesna da imam samo Boga. Tada je moja vjera bila najjača. Molila sam i blagoslivljala cijele dane, liječnika koji će jednog dana izvršiti carski, liječnika koji mi vodi trudnoću, dijete, Boga. I carski sam podnijela bolje negoli onaj prije 15 godina, sve prošlo super. Čak sam i muža, koji je bio zabrinut i utučen tješila - ne boj se, Bog će se u ovoj našoj situaciji opet proslaviti.
Sjećanje na te događaje ponukalo me da i sada, nemoćna, sve predam Bogu. Bože, ti koji si Stvoritelj i ljubiš svako svoje stvorenje, ne želiš da se ovako osjećam, da osjećam strah i nesigurnost zbog ovog malenog koje sam po tvojoj ljubavi i milosti stekla. Sve predajem tebi, ti najbolje znaš tko će ga čuvati.
Dan poslije nazvala me susjeda (koja je istu muku prolazila) i kaže mi - imaš mjesta u jaslicama tim i tim. Nazovem, gospođa iz uprave oduševljena, sve u redu, predbilježit ću vas, dođite na upis za mjesec i pol.
A ja jedva čekam da ispovijedim taj komadić pakla koji sam pustila u svoje srce. Prvom prilikom.
Ivana Zg što se molitve tiče, sjeti se koji je sastavni dio gotovo svake poruke Kraljice Mira: "Molite bez prestanka!" Ja to shvaćam  da se u svakoj situaciji, u svakoj teškoći, iz dubine srca treba obraćati Prijatelju.

----------


## ivana zg

Cure hvala   :Love:  
"Neka vas Bog blagoslovi i neka vas čuva, neka vas licem svojim obasja i milostiv neka vam bude, neka pogled svoj svrne na vas i mir vam udjeli."  :Saint:

----------


## ljiljan@

Ivana, tvojoj je bebici samo 6 mjeseci. Ako nemaš vremena otići na misu ili ispovijed ili pomoliti se, ne brini. Gledaš svaki dan u lice nevinog djeteta, pogledaj ga pažljivo i u tom licu vidjet ćeš lice Gospodina. Brinući se o nevinom djetetu, brineš se o Isusu. Sjeti se Isusovih riječi - što god učiniste jednome od najmanje moje braće, meni ste učinili. ...

----------


## pikula

cure, suze su mi u očima dok vas čitam. I ja sam se umorila od svega. Nisam već par tjedana bila na misi, možda i više. A i kad smo na misi uvijek je gungula s klincima. Ništa ne stignem, ručak, nered u kući, poslovi stoje iznad glave, djeca se svađaju. i tako sam ostala doma, poslala muža s djecom u park upalila misu na tv i na miru sve polako odradila sama. Shvatila sam da ne mogu lijevati iz praznog vrča. Ne mogu biti dobra djeci, ako ne nađem vremena za molitvu na miru. Ja sam tek kratko živjela svoju vjeru kad sam već osnovala obitelj i vidim da posustajem lomim se - sve više se ljutim, plačem,očajavam. Djeca su već veća i tek se sada usudim odvojiti od njih dovoljno da se posvetim sebi i molitvi. Od sada idem sama na misu barem jednom mjesečno, šetat ću sama par deset minuta na dan. Da osjetim Božju prisutnost. Znam da zvučim nezahvalno, ali jednostvano sam se pogubila u selidbama,očekivanjima od sebe... Ma ne znam koliko ovo ima veze, ali imam osjećaj kao da ponovno krećem iz početka. Vraćam se svojem molitveniku. Vjerujem da će mi Bog oprostiti. Nedostaje mi prijatelj u vjeri. Kad posustanem nitko ne pita - jesi li bila na misi. Volim ići u crkvu, ali odrastanje u tvrdom ateizmu ipak je ostavilo veliku samoću i svi prijatelji koje susrećemo u crkvi rasli su sa svojim bližnjima u tome, a mi smo uvijek novi. Nikako da uhvatimo korijenje. Zato se valjda neprestano selimo. Nisam molila krunicu sigurno dvije, tri godine. Molila sam samo sama ili s mužem i izgubili smo naviku. Ma ne znam što bi ja. Više radosti u vjerskom životu, više druženja, osjećaj zajednice. Nisam na to još naišla. Volim crkvu i molitvu,ali voljela bih da mi u život dođu živi uzori, primjeri tu oko nas. Molim Boga za to. Vi ste mi najbliži i zato samo pišite.
Pravo ste nadahnuće.   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Evo me s jednim praktičnim pitanjem o tumačenju pojedinih vjerskih istina djetetu…Konkretno…smrti, uskrsnuća…

Gledamo mi kod kuće jedan lijep, benigan film o životinjama u kojem ipak jedan psić strada. Moja skoro četverogodišnjakinja pretužno pita (inače je silno suosjećajna i lako se rastuži)…Mama hoće li se psić probuditi…Ne, odgovaram, psić je umro i sahranili su ga. Btw. upoznata je s pojmom smrti, odlazimo na groblje, zna da nakon smrti ljude sahranjujemo na groblje, a da oni odlaze kod dragog Isusa na nebo…Ipak, kaže ona…mama zašto se on neće probuditi…mi smo čitale u Bibliji da se jedna djevojčica i jedan čiko probudio…i Isus se probudio…Ostala sam zbunjena…pokušala sam pojednostavljeno objasniti da je to Isus činio uz pomoć Boga Oca, a onda me ona pitala zašto to Isus ne bi mogao učiniti i s psićem ili našom kumom? Tu sam se zaustavila prije nego što sam skoro odgovorila da će doći konačno Uskrsnuće…ali sam se zaustavila…zbunjena i pitajući se neću li dijete još i više zbuniti s nečim tako velikim i kompleksnim ne samo za njenu dob, nego općenito za nas ljude…Pribjegla sam jednostavnijem rješenju…okrenula stvari u drugom smjeru i rekla da je psić samo glumac, našla scene sa snimanja na DVD-u i objasnila da stvarni psić nije mrtav…to ju je zadovoljilo i razveselila se…

Što sam trebala učiniti i što biste vi rekli djetetu? Dolazite li u takve situacije? Do koje mjere idete u objašnjavanje i zapletete li se ikad te kako se iz toga "izvučete"?

----------


## Ivana2

Ja sam mu objasnila da prije svega mi nismo naše tijelo. Stanujemo u tijelu i brinemo se za tu svoju "kuću" ("školjku"), ali kada tijelo umre duša se oslobodi i odlazi, a mi vjerujemo da odlazi Bogu. Nikad nisam povezivala smrt tijela sa smrću osobe i kad pred njim govorimo o tome da je netko umro, ne govorim da će ga pokopati nego da će pokopati njegovo tijelo.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam objasnila isto kao Ivana 2, s time da sam dodala i vjerovanje u uskrsnuće tijela, odnosno potpunog čovjeka. BHany, ove priče koje spominješ objasnila sam mu kao najave uskrsnuća tijela za sve nas. Mogu reći da danas ima vrlo zdrav stav prema smrti i uvjerenje da su naši mrtvi zapravo živi i da će njihova tijela uskrsnuti.

----------


## Anemona

Strašno me raduje kada vidim koliko u svima Vama ima vjere u Boga. I ja ću nastojati svoje zlato odgojiti u tom duhu.  :Heart:

----------


## Ivana2

> s time da sam dodala i vjerovanje u uskrsnuće tijela, odnosno potpunog čovjeka. BHany, ove priče koje spominješ objasnila sam mu kao najave uskrsnuća tijela za sve nas. Mogu reći da danas ima vrlo zdrav stav prema smrti i uvjerenje da su naši mrtvi zapravo živi i da će njihova tijela uskrsnuti.


E da, i to isto.

----------


## pujica

> Ramazan je pa ću malko biti odsutna i možda kad se završi ovaj  mjesec preispitivanja i ispitivanja vlastitih granica*,ako vas bude zanimalo*  ,podijelim s vama utiske


ja se nadam da cemo ovih dana citati tvoja zanimljiva iskustva (kad prodje slavlje naravno)   :Love:

----------


## ljiljan@

> *Shvatila sam da ne mogu lijevati iz praznog vrča.*


Hvala ti za ove riječi. Jako mi puno znače. Ja nisam odrasla u ateističkoj obitelji, ali mi je trebalo puno vremena da shvatim gdje ću "puniti vrč". Kad se samo sjetim perioda života prije desetak godina, kad sam nedjeljna dopodneva provodila s prijateljicama u kafiću. Lijepo ostavim djecu mužu uz objašnjenje da imam i ja pravo na jedan dio tjedna koji će biti samo moj. Mislila sam da će me to opustiti, obnoviti. I onda dođem kući i vidim da to nije to. Zašto nisam odmorena, zašto nisam radosna? MM je sve to jako fer prihvatio, ali bi često znao žalosno reći: "zašto nismo bili svi zajedno na misi?" Mislila sam - što sad on pita gluposti, pa ja za to nemam vremena.
Onda kad su klinci htjeli ići na mise zbog svoje vjeroučiteljice, krenuli smo i mi. I odjednom sam se osjećala poletno, odmorno, radosno. Mislila sam, pa hajde, sat vremena smirenja jednom tjedno super djeluje na mene. A onda sam naučila odgovarati na poticaje Duha. Uvjerila sam se u snagu molitve i blagoslivljanja, ljubavi prema prijateljima, kao i onima koji me ne vole, prihvaćanje ljudi sa svim njihovim vrlinama i manama, ljepotu služenja, prihvaćanja Božje volje u svom životu.
Pikula teško je, znam. Ali, probaj svaku teškoću koju podnosiš u svakodnevnom životu prikazati kao žrtvu Gospodinu. I budi sretna da imaš svoje voljene kojima možeš služiti, njih shvati kao dar od Boga. I bit će lakše.

----------


## dupla duplica

Ajme, cure, kako sam radosna da sam vidjela ovaj topic! Hvala, Balarosa, da si mi na to ukazala...
Sada jurim, pa samo veliki pozdrav i poljubac mira svima, neka vas Gospodin blagoslovi i nek vas čuva...  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## flower

a ja se pitala gdje si ti, ovakva tema...a tebe nema   :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

flower, draga...znaš da ne stignem ni robu i suđe svaki dan oprat i pospremit, a kamoli švrljati po forumu...ali zato mi je Lara došapnula...  :Smile:  
pusa tebi i mišici  :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure, vidim da spominjete Majku Terezu, pa me zanima da li ste culi za ovo:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main...9/wteres29.xml
> 
> bas se nedavno oko toga tu u Americi podigla prasina.... mene je osobno dosta potreslo jer nikad ne bi niti pomislila da se ona toliko mucila sumnjama  
> 
> ...


Nisam čitala tumačenje u GK, ali tko od nas - u iskrenosti srcfa - neće priznati da je bar jednom posumnjao? A što smo u većoj milosti i što više idemo kroz život živeći Božju volju, to nas zlo više napada (s ciljem da nas obeshrabri) i više smo kušani. (ljiljan@, slažeš li se?) 
No lijepo kaže Sv.Pavao da prokušanost ima svoj smisao. Veliki smisao.
Kršćanin nije onaj koji ne griješi i koji ne sumnja. Ne. Kršćanin je onaj koji, kada padne, digne se oslanjajući se na ruku Isusa, Živoga Boga, i ide dalje hrabro i s pouzdanjem.  :Kiss:

----------


## buba klara

Dupla duplica, prekrasno si ovo napisala   :Heart:  
Koliko god puta sam čula ovakve riječi, nikad to ne bi znala ponovit i srocit, ali najmanje za to... 
Htjela sam još samo dodati da je prekrasno osjetit Duha Svetog tu na forumu, tu gdje smo toliki razliciti... Prelijepo mi je čitati postove forumasica i njihova iskustva u vjeri, neki doista daju poticaja i Duha hrabrosti. Hvala svima koji su svoje iskustvo i misli prenijele tu   :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

buba klara, hvala Bogu - ako je Duh kroz mene propuhao, to nije do mene. Do mene je samo otvoriti mu se i otvoriti usta.   :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan@

> *A što smo u većoj milosti i što više idemo kroz život živeći Božju volju, to nas zlo više napada (s ciljem da nas obeshrabri) i više smo kušani. (ljiljan@, slažeš li se?)* 
> No lijepo kaže Sv.Pavao da prokušanost ima svoj smisao. Veliki smisao.
> Kršćanin nije onaj koji ne griješi i koji ne sumnja. Ne. Kršćanin je onaj koji, kada padne, digne se oslanjajući se na ruku Isusa, Živoga Boga, i ide dalje hrabro i s pouzdanjem.


Slažem se!!!
Upravo zato su svećenici i redovnice najviše napadani. Teško mi je kad čak i kršćani broje njihove grijehe. Pa oni su naši pastiri, njih treba voljeti i moliti za njih da ne posustaju.
Prije dva tjedna na misi je bila istaknuta jedna misao Majke Tereze, otprilike ovako: "Posao koji radim ne bih radila niti za milijun dolara. Ali, radim ga za ljubav Božju!"
To je za mene prava vjera!

----------


## ljiljan@

Evo malog duhovnog poticaja za sve roditelje, za sve nas koje svakodnevno imamo prilike gledati ljubopitljive okice koje promatraju svaku našu gestu i bezrezervno nam vjeruju, upravo onako kako Bog hoće od nas, svoje djece. Ovo je odlomak iz knjižice „Put“, svetog Josemarie Escriva, koji govori o duhovnom djetinjstvu:

Ne trudi se biti odrastao. – Dijete, uvijek dijete, pa kad ti i starost sjedne za vrat. – Kad se dijete spotakne i padne, nitko se ne čudi. Njegov će otac pritrčati da ga pridigne.
Ako se odrasli spotakne i padne, najprije nam dođe da se nasmijemo. Kadšto, kad nas mine ta prva reakcija, smijeh ustupi mjesto sažaljenju. – Ali odrasli moraju ustati sami.
Svakog dana doživiš mnoga spoticanja i padanja. Što će od tebe biti ako ne budeš sve više dijete? 
Ne trudi se biti odrastao. – Budi dijete, da ti Bog, tvoj Otac, pruži ruku kad se spotakneš.

A za sve nas koji imamo i veliku djecu, koja već pomalo traže vlastite puteve, što češće im ponavljajmo da su djeca i Nebeskog Oca. Neka taj osjećaj nikad ne izgube.

----------


## dupla duplica

krasno!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Hana_Sara

topli pozdrav svima, javljam se nakon malo duzeg vremena na ovaj divni topic   :Smile:  

nazalost, dolazim vam sa problemom koji me muci vec neko vrijeme. radi se o mojoj djevojcici Sari, nedavno je navrsila 10 godina i po svemu je zrela, pametna i nadasve otvorena mala cura. no, tu u Americi gdje zivimo pokupila je stvarno puno informacija sa kojima se kao katolici muz i ja nikako ne slazemo: seksualna aktivnost u teen godinama, homoseksualni brakovi, masturbacija itd. 90% toga vidjela je na televiziji , uz sve moje napore da program koji gledamo bude kvalitetan i poucan. upravo iz tog razloga tv dugo nismo ni kupovali, ali shvatili smo da dugorocno to nije rjesenje ... ipak ja nju zelim pripremiti za svijet kakav je, a ne odgajati ju u mjehuricu od sapunice. mlada sestra je za sad puno naivnija (makar je razlika u godinama minimalna) , a ostala djecica su mi premala za ovakve probleme. ali Sarica u svemu prednjaci, pa tako i u pitanjima, kritikama, provjeravanju svake tvrdnje.. kako se suprotstaviti svijetu koji konzumerizam i fizicki uzitak stavlja na vrh ljestvice vrijednosti? kako dijete usmjeriti bez da ga se pretjerano zasticuje ili ogranicava? 

djevojcice se danas tako brzo razvijaju, a o skolskim programima da ne govorimo... ovdje dosta puno ljudi koji su rigorozni protestanti ide na "home schooling" metodu, ali meni to stvarno nije rjesenje... nemam ni uvjeta, a kao sto rekoh, to nije niti poanta pripremanja djeteta za svijet u koji ce jednog dana isploviti iz nase sigurne luke. 

molimo puno, svi zajedno,a  suprug i ja jos i solo... hvala unaprijed na svim komentarima   :Heart:  

(posebno bi me interesiralo sto Zdenka ima za reci   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Zdenka2

Hana Sara, teško da imam nešto praktično za reći, jer u odgoju još nismo u toj fazi. Svjesna sam da moje dijete prima različite utjecaje i ideje koje se kose s onima koje mu mi želimo prenijeti odgojem. Naravno, čovjek se boji za dijete, ali ipak imam pouzdanja u tu podlogu koju smo mu usadili odgojem i mislim da će se, kamo god krenuo, oslanjati na taj svoj temelj. Neka propituje, neka testira ono što mu je usađeno - dijete to mora proraditi. Ne očekujem da će bez ikakvog pitanja preuzimati naša mišljenja o pojedinim fenomenima, pa i onima koje ti spominješ. Štoviše, užasavalo bi me da je tako. On mora sam razraditi ono što je čuo kod kuće i na drugim mjestima i izgraditi svoja mišljenja, odnosno u drugoj fazi svoj svjetonazor. Tako gledam i na propitivanje tvoje kćeri. Ja bih u svakom slučaju podržala slobodu razmišljanja i nastojala razgovarati, reći svoje mišljenje, ukazati na nešto, ali ne ograničavati djetetovo razmišljanje. Osobno nikako nisam pristalica izdvajanja djeteta s uvjerenjem da ćemo tako izbjeći loše utjecaje. Više sam za povjerenje koje može uvelike počivati na ono što ste joj već dali u roditeljskom domu i što joj i dalje dajete. Neka živi u svijetu kakav je, nije ni sve loše u njemu. Ne treba se bojati što se njezina pitanja kreću i po za vas "skliskom" terenu. To znači da u vas ima povjerenja, a da sam na vašem mjestu meni bi to ulilo podosta pouzdanja u konačan ishod tih propitivanja.

----------


## ljiljan@

Mi imamo dvoje petnaestogodišnjaka i nije nam lako. Sada je utjecaj okoline, prijatelja i prijateljica najveći. Ponekad mislim da smo mogli učiniti više dok je bilo vrijeme.
Puno razgovaram s njima. Meni se lakše otvaraju jer je prvih godina njihova života moj suprug bio u ratu i često odsutan, pa su lakše odnos povjerenja uspostavili samnom. Pričamo i o njihovim prijateljima, a u nekima od tih priča ima toliko strahota da bih nekada najradije rekla da ih se klone. Ali polako...Isus je dodirivao i ozdravljao gubave, one koje su ljudi izolirali iz straha da se ne zaraze. Na kraju krajeva, da je od mene odustao, gdje bih danas bila? A kolika je samo bila guba mojih grijeha!!!
Dužnost je katoličkog roditelja naučiti djecu da razlikuju dobro od zla. I što je još važnije i teže – oni moraju znati odvojiti zlo u čovjeku od samog čovjeka. To je jako teško, ali ako im to uspijemo usaditi onda će, kao što kaže Evanđelje „zmije moći dodirivati golim rukama, a one im nauditi neće“. Jer nemoguće je izbjeći te zmije današnjice. Ove koje si ti nabrojala Hana Sara žive i kod nas, ne samo u Americi. Pitanje koje roditelj treba postaviti je – kako da ne naude našoj djeci?
Gospodin ne želi od nas da mrzimo svijet i da ga se bojimo, već da Njega naviještamo u tom svijetu.
Uglavnom slažem se s vama. Treba pričati s njima i moliti za njih. Kad posustanemo u našoj zajedničkoj molitvi, molimo se mi roditelji za njih, kad i to izostane molim se ja sama za njih...pa se onda opet svi zajedno okupimo. Velika je snaga kad se roditelj moli za dijete i blagoslivlja ga.
Ja bih voljela da se ponovno priključe molitvenoj zajednici mladih u našoj župi, ali shvaćam ih da je malo vremena, školske obaveze su goleme. Podjećam ih i na to da kršćanin i svoj rad može i mora posvetiti.
Ponekad mi se čini da baš i ne činim puno.
Ali u školskoj pernici svoje kćeri našla sam bedž Milosrdnog Isusa.
Hvala ti Gospodine!
Molim vas dragi roditelji da se javite sa svojim iskustvom. Malo nas je i vjerujem da Gospodin želi da učimo jedni od drugih.
Jako bih voljela da se javi White Musk i ostali pripadnici drugih vjeroispovijesti. Mislim da možemo mnogo naučiti jedni od drugih.

----------


## dupla duplica

Hana Sara i druge drage mamice....ovo je zaista teško pitanje, a vi divno razmišljate i zborite... i ja si mislim o tome stalno...moji su još relativno maleni, ali dovoljno veliki da ih već sada počnem ozbiljno odgajati u vjeri. I vjerujem kao i vi ono što nas Riječ uči, da trebamo ići u svijet, među "pogane" i navještati Krista - no da bismo to mogli činiti, trebamo se držati zajedno i stalno se jačati u Gospodinu. I trebamo biti gorljivi za Njega, ne mlaki! Reći DA čovjeku, ali NE grijehu. Znači, kako je netko rekao, razlikovati osobu od grijeha. 

E sad, kako tomu naučiti djecu? Vidim u svom životu da je to težak posao, najteži, i da će se vrag uplitati stalno nastojeći odvući moju djecu u svijet, jer njemu je mrsko vidjeti male anđele vjerne Kristu. Tako se pitam što onda mogu? 
Mogu im biti primjer vlastitim životom. Koliko god slab čovjek jesam (a jesam), djeca vide da vjerujem i da se oslanjam na Gospodina i da molim, a kada padnem (a padam često, to ovdje bez moraliziranja priznajem, jer vjerujem da istina oslobađa) tražim oprost od Oca, ali i od njih koje sam uvrijedila. 

No je li to dovoljno? Kako ih zaštititi od svega ovoga što svijet donosi - a to je besplatnost i slatka primamljivost grijeha kojom su obasipani odasvud i non-stop? Kako ih zaštiti i istovremeno ih pripremiti na taj svijet?
Ne znam. Ali meni se čini da pretjerana tolerancija svega što vide nije dobra. Oprezno s time, da im se ne poruči da je sve dozvoljeno. Ja mislim da djecu treba donekle i ograditi, to jest ne dozvoliti im baš da sve što se nudi kušaju. Naravno da uvijek mogu izabrati sami, oni mogu kušati drogu, predbračne odnose i sve drugo i bez naše dozvole. Ne kažem da ih treba zatvoriti u kavez. Ali kažem da ne moraju živjeti po mentalitetu svijeta. Djevojke ne moraju imati goli pupak i piercing da bi bile lijepe. Mladi ne moraju pušiti da bi bili prihvaćeni. Ne moraju se seksati zato jer "to svi rade" (ili bar tako misle). I ne moraju s 14 godina početi gubiti noći po diskotekama. E sad, kako ću ja to izvesti kad dođe vrijeme, tek će se vidjeti. Nek mi dragi Bog pomogne! Ali mislim da slobodu treba dozirati, ja vjerujem da je to također naša roditeljska odgovornost, uz sve ono što ste navele o međusobnom povjerenju i što itekako stoji.

Meni će sve to biti mnogo teže nego nikima od vas jer imam muža koji je apostatirao od vjere, ili da tako kažem kod njega sjeme nikad nije ni pustilo korjenje. pa sam sama u tome.
Zahvalite Bogu na pobožnim muževima i zajedničkoj molitvi!

----------


## dupla duplica

I još nešto: podržavati ih da se druže s drugom djecom kršćana. Ima ih, ima. Obaveza je, istina, jako puno, i uvijek će ih biti, sve više. Zar ih nemamo i mi mnogo? Ako zanemarim molitvu, zajedništvo s braćom i snagu koju dobivam iz sakramenata (ispovijed, euharistija, pričest), kako mogu očekivati da ću se suočavati sa svijetom? Pa ništa ne mogu osim u Bogu koji mi daje snagu!

----------


## ronin

svim curama   :Heart:  
A mog Josipa počela su mučiti vjerska pitanja  :Grin:  .
Jučer je uzeo malo raspelo na stalku,stavio ga na stol i rekao mi:
Daj mi objasni.
Mislim,pričala sam mu Isusu puno,on odrasta s njegovim imenom,no nikada do sada nije ....slušao.
Jučer je naš razgovor bio drugačiji.Promatrao je čavle kojima su pribili Isusa,pitao koji su ga to ljudi mogli pribiti a bio je dobar,pitao kako onda njemu mali Isus nosi darove na Božić a umro je na križu i oduševio se kad je čuo da je umro i "oživio".
Pričali smo o raju i paklu,o tome kako nas naše ponašanje tokom života određuje gdje ćemo poslije smrti.
Prije mjesec dana navršio je 5,no sve je skužio.
Posebno mi je bilo toplo oko srca kad me pitao:
"Mama jel ja smijem sutra u vrtiću objasniti svojim prijateljima neke stvari?"

a nasmijao me svojim ,tipično dječjim ,komentarom:
Hm....Lovro uvijek radi i govori ružne stvari,no Borna je dobar dečko...njega bih mogao spasiti od pakla.  :Laughing:  

Ma klinci su super,a ovako involvirani u vjeru,sa svojim dječjim doživljajem,neponovljivi...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Hana_Sara

Ronin, predivno   :Heart:  

cure, svima vam stvarno veliko hvala. puno ste mi pomogle svojim razmisljanjima. no moj problem, koliko god nesaglediv i dalekosezan, ima i vrlo konkretno lice: moja Sara se u zadnje vrijeme u razredu sprijateljila sa djevojcicom koja zivi sa "dvije mame". komplicirana situacija no da skratim, ta curica sada zivi sa majkama-lezbijkama. kada me Sara pitala kako je to moguce, da li je to jednako "vrijedno" kao imati mamu i tatu (ne tim rijecima, ali to je bila poanta njenog pitanja) nasla sam se u zaista nezgodnoj situaciji... da ne spominjem da joj je ta curica vec isla pricati o svojoj obitelji na nacin kao da je to nesto najnormalnije na svijetu, a i uciteljica se par puta osvrnula na to u vrlo (blago receno) liberalnom duhu pred cijelim razredom  :/ ...ja na kraju nisam znala kako Sari objasniti situaciju iz krscanske perspektive, a ne povrijediti tu djevojcicu onim sto ce joj moja kcer prepricati o tom nasem razgovoru. tako da sam objasnjenje pomalo izbjegla, ali prica daleko od toga da je zavrsena. uglavnom, u drustvu gdje zivimo takve su stvari gotovo svakodnevica... kako se nositi? kako objasniti? kako se postaviti?

kao sto vidite, puna sam pitanja... tako da, ne stedite grlo (tipkovnicu   :Razz:  )

----------


## ronin

Hana_sara
pokušaj odgojiti dijete puno ljubavi ali BEZ predrasuda,
jer divno je imati čvrste osobne moralne stavove,
a istovremeno ne osuđivati.
Po mom mišljenju bitno je da osoba bude DOBRA,a to ide ruku pod ruku i s kršćanstvom.Ono jest čista ljubav.

To što je ta obitelj različita u tom smislu ne znači da nije puna ljubavi,i međusobno i prema djetetu.Pa tko smo mi da sudimo?Ja neću prva.

Ali ću isto tako svakom sekundom svog života nastojati svojoj djeci biti primjer.Mislim da je to dovoljno.

----------


## Hana_Sara

ma lako za predrasude Ronin. ali cinjenica je da te zene zive u grijehu, barem sto se nauka nase vjere tice. pa kako to objasniti djetetu?

----------


## ronin

> ma lako za predrasude Ronin. ali cinjenica je da te zene zive u grijehu, barem sto se nauka nase vjere tice. pa kako to objasniti djetetu?


nije lako za predrasude.Ne valja ih imati.
Možda u razredu ima djece čiji roditelji nemaju sakrament braka.
Dakle i oni žive u grijehu.Naobjašnjavat ćeš se,draga moja.

Ja ne vodim brigu oko tuđih duša,to prepuštam njima,brinem za svoju.
Na sklizavom si terenu.Ako ćeš djetetu govoriti  negativno ucjepljuješ mu vlastite predrasude,a ni to nije dobro.

Možda da kažeš malenoj da ni ti ni vjera to ne odobravate,kao uostalom još puno stvari koje su opće prihvaćene,no poštuješ pravo na različitost,te da prijatelje biramo po kvalitetama koje cijenimo i poštujemo.Mislim da time jasno daješ do znanja što ti misliš,na tvojoj malenoj je da formira vlastite vrijednosti.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma lako za predrasude Ronin. ali cinjenica je da te zene zive u grijehu, barem sto se nauka nase vjere tice. pa kako to objasniti djetetu?
> 
> 
> nije lako za predrasude.Ne valja ih imati.
> Možda u razredu ima djece čiji roditelji nemaju sakrament braka.
> Dakle i oni žive u grijehu.Naobjašnjavat ćeš se,draga moja.
> ...


zar ti ne mislis da postoji razlika izmedu predrasuda i nauka Crkve? ja zaista mislim da koliko god nemala nista protiv tih ljudi, odredena rezervacija prema takvom nacinu zivota mora postojati...




> Možda da kažeš malenoj da ni ti ni vjera to ne odobravate,kao uostalom još puno stvari koje su opće prihvaćene,no poštuješ pravo na različitost,te da prijatelje biramo po kvalitetama koje cijenimo i poštujemo.Mislim da time jasno daješ do znanja što ti misliš,na tvojoj malenoj je da formira vlastite vrijednosti.


super ideja!

----------


## ronin

> zar ti ne mislis da postoji razlika izmedu predrasuda i nauka Crkve? ja zaista mislim da koliko god nemala nista protiv tih ljudi, odredena rezervacija prema takvom nacinu zivota mora postojati...


Pokušavam ti reći da ja nauk Crkve ne propovijedam,nastojim prema njemu živjeti.I nadam se da će i moje dijete tako.

Što se rezervacije koju spominješ tiče,ja je osobno nemam.Ti je vjerojatno imaš.OK,to je tvoj stav i ja ga kao takvog poštujem.
No,dopusti da tvoje pametno dijete razvije svoj.I moli se za nju,to ti je najbolji savjet koji ti mogu dati,kako i ja molim za svoju dječicu.
Uvijek pođeš od sebe.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> No,dopusti da tvoje pametno dijete razvije svoj.


ali ovo bismo stvarno mogli reci za toliko stvari u kojima se dijete odgaja u pravom smjeru prije nego sto jednog dana samo ode iz roditeljske kuce. ja *stvarno* nemam nista protiv tih zena, ali kad se dijete iz skole vrati pouceno (i primjerom implicitno, i od uciteljice eksplicitno) da je takav nacin zivota sasvim ok, ne mogu da se ne zapitam o moralnim dvojbama koje se od najranijih dana usijecaju u moje dijete. 

u isto vrijeme, Biblija nam dosljedno govori da je homoseksualnost grijeh (Postanak 19:1-13; Levitski zakonik 18:22; Rimljani 1:26-27; 1.Korincanima 6:9). rimljani 1:26-27 konkretno uce da je homoseksualnost posljedica odricanja i neposlusnosti Bogu. kada ljudi nastavljaju da zive u grijehu i nevjerovanju, Biblija kaze da ih Bog “prepusta” još gorem i izopacenijem grijehu da bi im pokazao ispraznost i beznadeznost zivota odvojenog od Boga. 1.Korincanima 6:9 objavljuje da homoseksualni  “prekrsioci” nece naslijediti carstvo Bozije. 

ima li Biblija predrasuda?

----------


## ronin

ne znam ,preteško je to pitanje,samo znam da ih moje srce nema.
mislim da polako odlazimo u jednu drugu,posebnu temu,a ne bih htjela da ovaj divni topic prerareste u to.

----------


## petrić

Smatram da je u procjeni raznih društvenih anomalija, grijeha, važno povući jasnu granicu između čovjeka, osobe i njezinih djela. Svjesna sam koliko često je to teško i odraslima, no moguće je. Smatram da djeci neprestano treba naglašavati dostojanstvo svakog stvorenog bića i svetost koja mu po toj stvorenosti pripada. Ovo se posebno odnosi na čovjeka, osobu koju je Bog stvorio u ljubavi na svoju sliku. Toliko nas ljubi da nam je dao slobodu, a s njom i odgovornost da ono što nam je darovao na najbolji način iskoristimo. Ipak, svi smo " samo " ljudi te posrćemo i padamo, dižemo se i ponovo padamo. Čini mi se važnim djeci ukazati na tu ljudsku " kvarljivost ", kada pogrješimo priznati pogrešku i dati do znanja da ćemo se pokušati popraviti.
Čini mi se ključnim djecu što ranije upoznati sa svim izopačenostima ovog svijeta, posebno onim koje se tiču ljudske seksualnosti. Naime, kad jednom hormoni započnu svoj utjecaj smatram da je prekasno za prve lekcije. I odlučno ne, Bog koji nam govori kroz Bibliju nema predrasuda: on ljubi svu svoju djecu, pa tako i žene koje žive u " ljubavnoj zajednici ", no oštro osuđuje njihov način života. Na taj način bismo trebali i mi zauzeti stav. Čovječe, ljubim te jer si moj brat, jer smo dionici Božjeg sinovstva, jer te je stvorila Njegova sveta ruka, no ne prihvaćam i osuđujem tvoj način života. Pritom, treba biti spreman da ćemo biti odbačeni i poniženi, no tako je bilo i s Kristom. Ako su ljudi bili u stanju osuditi njegovu savršenu ljubav kako se to nebi dogodilo i našoj nesavršenoj. Naprosto trebamo u ovom liberalnom svijetu sami napraviti mjesta za naše " frikovske " stavove. I naposlijetku, moliti, moliti i moliti da nas sve, zajedno s našom djecom Duh Sveti ojača i izvede na pravi Put.

----------


## Zdenka2

Crkva ima svoj moralni zakon, čvrsti stav o braku i bračnim odnosima. Međutim, postoji nešto što se zove pastoralna blagost, što je prisutno u odnosu Crkve prema vjernicima još od srednjovjekovnih ispovjedničkih priručnika. U biti toga pojma zapravo se krije razlikovanje između grijeha i grešnika, pa se od svećenika traži da bude blagonaklon prema grešniku i da mu obzirno zadaje pokoru, uzimajući u obzir sve okolnosti njegova/njezina života. Zašto bismo mi bili drugačiji? Mišljenja sam da trebaš svojem djetetu reći stav Crkve i svoj stav o braku, ali ne ići tako daleko da osuđuješ te ljude (tko smo mi da osuđujemo?) ili da braniš kćeri da se druži s tom djevojčicom. Mislim da ništa drugo ni ne možeš, jer ne možeš misliti umjesto svog djeteta. Treba imati na umu da osobe koje na različite načine krše moralne zakone Crkve nisu odbačene ni od Boga ni od Crkve, već i njima Crkva pokušava pružiti potporu i pozvati ih na obraćenje. Sviđa mi se ovo što piše Petrić, posebno u dijelu gdje kaže da smo svi slabi. Toga bismo se češće morali prisjetiti u osudi drugih.

----------


## MGrubi

> Smatram da je u procjeni raznih društvenih anomalija, grijeha, važno povući jasnu granicu između čovjeka, osobe i njezinih djela. Svjesna sam koliko često je to teško i odraslima, no moguće je. Smatram da djeci neprestano treba naglašavati dostojanstvo svakog stvorenog bića i svetost koja mu po toj stvorenosti pripada. Ovo se posebno odnosi na čovjeka, osobu koju je Bog stvorio u ljubavi na svoju sliku. Toliko nas ljubi da nam je dao slobodu, a s njom i odgovornost da ono što nam je darovao na najbolji način iskoristimo. Ipak, svi smo " samo " ljudi te posrćemo i padamo, dižemo se i ponovo padamo. Čini mi se važnim djeci ukazati na tu ljudsku " kvarljivost ",


točno o tome i priča J.Juul u knjizi Vaše kompetetno dijete
kad djete odgajaš poštivajuči njegovo pravo na vlastitu osobnost i slobodnu volju, ne narušavaš njegov integritet kaznama i sl. učiš ga o vrijednosti čovjeka
dijete jest čovjek
odvajati loš postupak od definicije ličnosti-čovjeka, učiti o osobnoj odgovornosti vlastitim primjerom

----------


## ljiljan@

> Mišljenja sam da trebaš svojem djetetu reći stav Crkve i svoj stav o braku, ali ne ići tako daleko da osuđuješ te ljude (tko smo mi da osuđujemo?) ili da braniš kćeri da se druži s tom djevojčicom.


Potpisujem! Samo bih dodala - često, vrlo često ponavljaj svoj stav o braku pred djetetom. Imaš dosta vjerske literature o kršćanskom braku i Božjem planu s čovjekom u vezi s time. Čitajte one najvažnije odlomke zajedno. Usadi joj moć razlikovanja dobra od zla i moć razlikovanja zla u čovjeku od samog čovjeka.
Svi smo po svojoj prirodi grešni, ali jednako tako kršćanin je uvijek pozvan na svetost.
Možda bi bilo dobro da ti i tvoja kćer molite zajedno za tu djevojčicu. Time svome djetetu šalješ jasnu poruku - molimo se za nju jer je volimo, a molimo na nakanu da joj grijeh u kojem živi ne donese negativne plodove životu.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Posebno mi je bilo toplo oko srca kad me pitao:
> "Mama jel ja smijem sutra u vrtiću objasniti svojim prijateljima neke stvari?"
> 
> a nasmijao me svojim ,tipično dječjim ,komentarom:
> Hm....Lovro uvijek radi i govori ružne stvari,no Borna je dobar dečko...njega bih mogao spasiti od pakla.


Srce slatko  :Heart:

----------


## mendula

> Možda bi bilo dobro da ti i tvoja kćer molite zajedno za tu djevojčicu. Time svome djetetu šalješ jasnu poruku - molimo se za nju jer je volimo, a molimo na nakanu da joj grijeh u kojem živi ne donese negativne plodove životu.


Dodala bih, i molimo za nas da nam svijest o odabiru njezine majke ne zamuti pogled na tu majku kao Božje dijete.

----------


## AdioMare

> Treba imati na umu da osobe koje na različite načine krše moralne zakone Crkve nisu odbačene ni od Boga ni od Crkve, već i njima Crkva pokušava pružiti potporu i pozvati ih na obraćenje.


Slažem se, Zdenka. Smisao tvog citata me inače u životu cijepi protiv predrasuda svake vrste.




> Možda bi bilo dobro da ti i tvoja kćer molite zajedno za tu djevojčicu. Time svome djetetu šalješ jasnu poruku - molimo se za nju jer je volimo, a molimo na nakanu da joj grijeh u kojem živi ne donese negativne plodove životu. 
> 
> Dodala bih, i molimo za nas da nam svijest o odabiru njezine majke ne zamuti pogled na tu majku kao Božje dijete.


Slažem se, Ljiljana, mendula.  :Heart:  

ronin, Josip je predivan!  :Love:  

Puno razmišljam i ovome što je navela H_S kao svoj problem, međutim, osobno imam potpuno drugačiji stav o istraživanju vlastitog tijela i seksualnosti.
Što se stupanja u seksualne odose tiče, bilo bi idealno da moja djeca dosegnu potrebnu emocionalnu zrelost i da su u mogućnosti spoznati svoju ulogu u svemu tome svojim odgovornim i zrelim ponašanjem.
Koliko sam odgojem kod sina učinila - ne znam, ali znam da uvijek za njega imam iskrenu molitvu. 
Sve ono što sam dobro učinila, učinila sam uz pomoć Gospodina. Tamo gdje sam zakazala ja, vjerujem u Gospodina.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Što se stupanja u seksualne odose tiče, bilo bi idealno da moja djeca dosegnu potrebnu emocionalnu zrelost i da su u mogućnosti spoznati svoju ulogu u svemu tome svojim odgovornim i zrelim ponašanjem.


Točno. Upravo sam sinoć uspjela malo pročitati iz knjige Criste Meves "Ljubiti-što je to?" o tome kako današnji roditelji imaju vrlo nezreli  stav o seksualnosti svoje djece. Autorica navodi primjer jednog petnaestogodišnjeg pacijenta kojem je otac dao kondome i rekao mu da mu je sve u seksu dozvoljeno, osim "dobiti dijete". Ako mu se dogodi to, on (otac) za njegove greške neće plaćati. Sinu je osobito preporučio zgodne mlade radnice u obiteljskoj tvrtki, ali opet pod uvjetom da se ne zaljubi u neku od njih jer bi joj time omogućio da ga "ulovi". Treba li reći da je dječak nakon što je poslušao oca i počeo upražnjavati čisti seks bez odgovornosti, obveza i emocija, završio s noćnim morama (ružni snovi i mjesečarenje).
Otac je bio uvjeren da će njegova sina seks dovesti do fizičkog rasterećenja. I jest. Samo su ga nakon toga emocije preopteretile i završio je na liječenju. Događaj se odvijao u Njemačkoj. Kod nas je tim gore što dečko ne bi najvjerojatnije niti posjetio psihologa nego bi svoju muku nosio u sebi...a kako bi završilo???
Neka mi oproste svi koji misle drugačije, ali zaista ne bih voljela da se škola miješa u seksualnu edukaciju moje djece...podijeliti im kondome mogu i ja...to je najlakše. Samo sam jako svjesna da je to područje daleko kompleksnije.
U stvari, iako u današnje vrijeme izgleda nemoguće, ja svaki dan molim Gospodina da sačuva nevinost moje dječice...do braka i da im ta nevinost bude zalog za sretan brak. Svjesna sam da ne odlučujem o tome i da je njihov život njihova odluka i nije strašno ako oni odluče drugačije i što god da se dogodi pomoći ću im, ali ipak kao što kaže Adio Mare:




> Koliko sam odgojem kod sina učinila - ne znam, ali znam da uvijek za njega imam iskrenu molitvu. 
> Sve ono što sam dobro učinila, učinila sam uz pomoć Gospodina. Tamo gdje sam zakazala ja, vjerujem u Gospodina.


Ako mu sve svoje predamo, on će i greške ispraviti.

----------


## ronin

> Sve ono što sam dobro učinila, učinila sam uz pomoć Gospodina. Tamo gdje sam zakazala ja, vjerujem u Gospodina.


Tako lijepo.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Treba imati na umu da osobe koje na različite načine krše moralne zakone Crkve nisu odbačene ni od Boga ni od Crkve, već i njima Crkva pokušava pružiti potporu i pozvati ih na obraćenje.


ma sve je to meni totalno jasno i u skladu s onim sto sam kceri rekla. ali nju zanima upravo taj skakljivi dio, moralnost same homoseksualne zajednice, buduci da je u skoli cula jedno, a mi smo joj u obitelji pricali na drugi nacin. o validnosti i prirodnosti takve zajednice, ma mala je nanjusila bas ono sto meni nikako ne "sjeda" u cijeloj prici. a takvih ce prica biti jos tooooliko kroz njen pubertet..

ljiljan, ti si spomenula kondom.. jos par godina i moja ce curica u skoli imati sat na kojem ce kondom stavljati na bananu i pricat ce im koliko je vanbracni seks sam po sebi zdrav i normalan, samo neka stave taj nesretni kondom. i opet ce mi se dijete vratiti kuci sa sto  :? iznad glave jer je to sve toliko drukcije nego je ucimo doma.

uh, bas sam ovih dana pritisnuta tim liberalnim modernim drustvom u kojem zivimo   :Sad:

----------


## dupla duplica

cure moje, pravo je osvježenje čitati vas! svima  :Kiss:   i   :Love:  

Hana_Sara,
čujem mrvu straha u tvom pitanju - ma  _ne boj se, jer ja sam s tobom, ja sam te otkupio..._ imaj vjere da će Gospodin dati svoga Duha tvojoj kćeri, imaj vjere. Naravno, ti isto imaš prevažnu ulogu. Što učiniti? Meni se čini da je važno da tvoja kći ima u društvu još ponekog tinejdžera iz kršćanske obitelji - na taj način neće imati osjećaj da je sama, drukčija, čudna...vrlo je teško odskakati u toj dobi, osobito po uvjerenjima. Ali vjerujem da činiš dobar posao i da ćeš naći način da joj preneseš ono što želiš. Po meni, najbolji je način uvijek istina. Budi iskrena kad joj govoriš o tome što TI vjeruješ, što TEBE plaši u vezi njezine budućnosti, a onda se možeš pozvati na Božju Riječ i Crkvu kao autoritete, ukoliko to oni za nju jesu. Pričaj joj puno o vlastitom iskustvu kako je Bog spasio tvoj brak (sigurno je bar jednom), i druge brakove i obitelji, o predivnom Božjem planu koji On ima sa svakim od nas i tome kako se mi možemo nauživati blagoslova ovisno o našim slobodnim izborima koje činimo...slobodni smo birati - blagoslov ili prokletstvo, puninu života, radost bračne ljubavi i seksualnosti onako kako je On zamislio, ili pak trenutni užitak i mnogo težine poslije, sa opterećenom savijesti i štetnim utjecajem na kasniji spolni život. To je moje mišljenje, uvjerenje i iskustvo.
Nije svako uvjerenje isto što i predrasuda. Može biti i stav. A kršćanin bi trebao imati kršćanske stavove - Krist veli da tko želi ići za njim, neka se odrekne svijeta.

Apsolutno se slažem da čovjek nije jednako grijeh i da tu treba biti uvijek jasan. Molite za njih zajedno, to je dobar prijedlog, i navjestite im Krista!

----------


## Yuna

Meni sad jako fali crkva, a ne znam kako da odem (na duže) kad mi je još mali i stalno cucla.
Mogu otići kad nekako uskladim s mmom, ali kako on nema fiksno radno vrijeme ne mogu računati 100% da ću kad isplaniram i moći otići.

Opet jako mi je žao kad vidim da me neki ljudi u crkvi u koju sam išla i sviđalo mi se  smatraju grešnicom, a naša mala obitelj se trudi ići božjim putem.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Čini mi se da u crkvama uvijek ima osoba koje bi najradije druge vjenčavali onako kako oni misle da bi bilo najbolje tj. tko ide s kim.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Opet jako mi je žao kad vidim da me neki ljudi u crkvi u koju sam išla i sviđalo mi se  smatraju grešnicom, a naša mala obitelj se trudi ići božjim putem.


zašto  :?

----------


## MGrubi

> Čini mi se da u crkvama uvijek ima osoba koje bi najradije druge vjenčavali onako kako oni misle da bi bilo najbolje tj. tko ide s kim.


nije ti to rezrvirano samo za crkvu, to ti vrijedi za sve ljudske zajednice
uvjek se nađe neko "pametan" i onda se oko njega okupe dokoni i tako guraju noseve di im nije misto   :Wink:

----------


## andrij

> nije ti to rezrvirano samo za crkvu, to ti vrijedi za sve ljudske zajednice
> uvjek se nađe neko "pametan" i onda se oko njega okupe dokoni i tako guraju noseve di im nije misto



Guramo li i mi nos u tuđe poslove?  :Saint:  
Da ne gurkamo svoje noseve - živili bi u izolaciji .   :Love:  

 Sve je zapravo  u tom na koji način i za koje ciljeve ljudi uvaljivaju svoj nos  u tuđe poslove i živote.  :Kiss:

----------


## dupla duplica

Yuna, nedaj se zbuniti, nitko od nas nema pravo dirati u tuđi odnos s Bogom, ne na taj način koji opisuješ. Idi jer ti treba, onda kad možeš. Evo ti mene, već godinu dana ne idem skoro nikako jer jednostavno teško sve posložim, i fali mi jako, ali znam da to neće zauvijek trajati...

----------


## mama courage

> Biblija nam dosljedno govori da je homoseksualnost grijeh


hana_sara, vidim da imaš problem, a vidim (kao što si i sama primjetila) novih "problema" na pomolu... nekako pokušavam naći univerzalno rješenje i meni se čini osobno (kao ateistkinji) da bi se iz ove i budućih "škakljivih" situacija mogla "izvući" na način da je za VAS - tvoju obitelj - homoseksualnost (il što već) grijeh (il što već) i da vi stoga ne živite u takvoj vrsti zajednice tj. ne upražnjavate što li već, al da niste tu da sudite o drugima, jer isuviše malo znate o tuđim životima, svjetonazorima i vjerskim osjećajima. ja bih se pokušala više skoncentrirati na VAS, nego na tu curicu i njenu obitelj. homoseksualizam je za vas grijeh, al što je za ostale - to vas se osobno ne tiče... ne znam, možda sam fulala, al opet nekako mislim da nećeš puno pogriješiti i kao što reče ronin - dopustit ćeš različitosti...  

još nešto... možda griješim, jer vidim da ste se svi oduševili tom idejom, al ja nikad ne bih molila "za tu djevojčicu", jer to mi ima prizvuk nečeg prepotentnog i samodopadnog... molite se za vas, a djevojčicu pustite da živi svoj život (u kojem koliko vidim nije nesretna)  :? što se opterećivati toliko tom djevojčicom i njenim "grijehom" ?!? nije mi to jasno.

----------


## ronin

> još nešto... možda griješim, jer vidim da ste se svi oduševili tom idejom, al ja nikad ne bih molila "za tu djevojčicu", jer to mi ima prizvuk nečeg prepotentnog i samodopadnog... molite se za vas, a djevojčicu pustite da živi svoj život (u kojem koliko vidim nije nesretna)  :? što se opterećivati toliko tom djevojčicom i njenim "grijehom" ?!? nije mi to jasno.


upravo to sam i ja rekla,moliti za svoju djecu,da postanu onakvi ljudi kakvi želim da postanu.

odnosno,rekli bi mudri ljudi,"pomesti prvo u svom dvorištu"

a još bih dodala i uvijek se uzdati u Gospodina  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> al ja nikad ne bih molila "za tu djevojčicu", jer to mi ima prizvuk nečeg prepotentnog i samodopadnog... molite se za vas, a djevojčicu pustite da živi svoj život (u kojem koliko vidim nije nesretna)  :? što se opterećivati toliko tom djevojčicom i njenim "grijehom" ?!? nije mi to jasno.


MC, molitva nikada ne može biti niti uzaludna, niti beskorisna niti je na odmet. 
Ja se mogu moliti za blagostanje tvoje obitelji, a da vama (na oko   :Grin:   ) ništa ne fali.
Bi li te i tada pogađala moja molitva, iako si ateist? Ili bi rekla: pa dobro, od malo blagoslova glava ne boli? Molitva za to dijete te vrijeđa, jer te vrijeđa svjetonazor H_S i to što smatra da je homoseksualnost grijeh.

Da samo znaš za koje sve se ljude moja moma moli! Bilo je dovoljno da ponekad u razgovoru spomenem da imaju zdravstvenih ili drugih problema. Za nas djecu i našu obitelj moli svakodnevno. A vidiš, ne misli da živimo u grijehu (na oko ne živimo  :Wink:  ) niti da nam nešto posebno fali.

Dakle, molim za svoju djecu na prvom mjestu, a potom i za potrebite.

----------


## mama courage

adiomare.... vidi ti nje, mudrice, kako zna gdje će udariti u tanku žicu  :Laughing:  čuj, neću se buniti ako mi možeš izmoliti 6 na lotu (al samo pod uslovom da je jackpot visok   :Razz:  )   :Laughing:  




> molimo se za nju jer je volimo, a molimo na nakanu da joj grijeh u kojem živi ne donese negativne plodove životu


ponavljam... ne mislim da se šalju dobri (kršćanski/ljudski ili koji već) signali vlastitom djetetu, ako se veli idemo moliti da druga osoba više ne žive tako kako živi. tj. u grijehu. indirektno to je ipak sud o nekome. a to nije baš ono kršćanski, zar ne? da ne spominjem da se to vremenom može obiti i o glavu, pa dijete "opteretite" time da treba moliti te za tu curicu, sutra za stričeka susjeda koji živi u grijehu s ljubavnicom, pa za obližnjeg trgovca koji vas je prevario itd itd.

a i mislim da je ipak drugo moliti se za nečije brzo ozdravljenje (il inače za zdravlje u obitelji) ili sretan put, ili sretan ishod nečega, pa i dobro znanje na ispitu (  :Grin:  ). 

inače, na ciriškom glavnom željezničkom kolodvoru već dugi niz godina sjedi jedna bakica u kolicima (nemam pojma tko ju dovede ujutro na to mjesto, al znam o njoj iz novina, a i vidjela sam je vlastitim očima) koji po cijeli dan moli za ljude-prolaznike, tj. dijeli blagoslove. i ne voli da ju se ometa u tome, ne voli kad joj ljudi prilaze i započinju priču jer je dekocentriraju, nego po cijeli božiji (  :Grin:  ) dan nastoji svakome tko prođe ispred njenog nosa udijeliti blagoslov.

----------


## ljiljan@

> Opet jako mi je žao kad vidim da me neki ljudi u crkvi u koju sam išla i sviđalo mi se  smatraju grešnicom, a naša mala obitelj se trudi ići božjim putem.


Probaj si posvijestiti činjenicu da u srkvu ideš na susret s Bogom a ne s ljudima. Ljudi ti nemaju pravo suditi. I oni su grešni, već samim time što sude.

----------


## ljiljan@

srkvu=crkvu

----------


## ljiljan@

Evo, moji došli sa svete mise (ja ću na večernju). U našem liturgijskom listiću istaknuta misao svetog Pavla: "Krist Isus je došao na svijet da spasi grešnike od kojih sam prvi -ja!". To kaže svetac...vjerujem da se svi ponekad suočavamo s problemom nedostatka poniznosti. Kako li je tek teško djeci u pubertetskom razdoblju (te slatke usijane glavice) objasniti potrebu kršćanske poniznosti, potrebu da budu svjesni svoje ljudske grešnosti! Kako vi uspijevate?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ponavljam... ne mislim da se šalju dobri (kršćanski/ljudski ili koji već) signali vlastitom djetetu, ako se veli idemo moliti da druga osoba više ne žive tako kako živi. tj. u grijehu. indirektno to je ipak sud o nekome. a to nije baš ono kršćanski, zar ne? da ne spominjem da se to vremenom može obiti i o glavu, pa dijete "opteretite" time da treba moliti te za tu curicu, sutra za stričeka susjeda koji živi u grijehu s ljubavnicom, pa za obližnjeg trgovca koji vas je prevario itd itd.


MC, ovo sto ti pricas su stavovi liberala... Krscanski *nije* reci "pa ako si je on to izabrao, ja sam sretna zbog njega", ako je mladic recimo odlucio probati droge ili predbracne odnose. dakako, on kao slobodna osoba ima svako *pravo* donijeti odluku za svoj zivot, no to ne znaci da je ja kao Krscanin moram odobravati ili da mi se mora posebno svidjati. ja postujem njegov izbor, ali ne postujem sam grijeh, kuzis?

da prebacimo to natrag na primjer ove djevojcice sa roditeljicama koje su lezbijke: ja svakako mislim da uz zivot po Krscanskim svjetonazorima spada i molitva za one koji ne zive po Kristovu navjestenju... ako oni tu molitvu ne zele, nema ljutnje   :Smile:  . pa ne bih im ni isla kucati na vrata govoreci da molim za njih jer su gresne i bolje im je da budu zahvalne   :Razz:  ... to je vise stvar mog osobnog mira i sagledavanja svijeta u nadi da ce ljudi uvidjeti zasto odredeni zivotni putevi nisu dobri za njih. ako i ne uvide, nije zgorega da je netko za njih molio   :Heart:  . 

u kranjem slucaju sto je molitva ako ne dobra zelja, "navijanje" za nekoga... tu stvarno nema stete!

----------


## MGrubi

za tu curicu je daleko bolje da odrasta okružena ljubavlju u homo domu nego u Domu bez ljubavi 
ta curica ništa nije zgriješila, za šta se tu moli?! da jednog dana osudi svoje roditelje?!

----------


## Hana_Sara

> za tu curicu je daleko bolje da odrasta okružena ljubavlju u homo domu nego u Domu bez ljubavi 
> ta curica ništa nije zgriješila, za šta se tu moli?! da jednog dana osudi svoje roditelje?!


mozda "bolje" nego u Domu, ali po mom misljenju i "losije" nego u obitelji sa majkom i ocem... dakle molitva bi bila usmjerena zelji da unatoc zajednici u kojoj odrasta dobije ono sve sto bi dobila u zajednici heteroseksulanih roditelja, da ne bude u nicemu zakinuta, da taj stil zivota ne uzme za model normalnosti u odrasloj dobi, da unatoc nekrscanskih stavova koje je cula kod kuce (a slucajno znam da cuje svasta) ne odraste u osobu koja zazire od Krscanstva i onog sto bi joj moglo ponuditi...

----------


## MGrubi

samo ona nije imala izbora
ili Dom ili oni
virujem da u ovom našem društvu ipak hetero imaju nepisanu prednost u posvojenju

----------


## MGrubi

> ne odraste u osobu koja zazire od Krscanstva i onog sto bi joj moglo ponuditi...


ja sam odrasla u heteroobitelji, pa zazirem od Crkve, ali ne i od krščanstva

šta, ako kojim slučajem (ne daj bože) tvoje dijete bude homo orjentacije? hočeš li ga se odreći? 
homoseksualnost je urođena , dakle prema božjoj volji, i šta bog očekuje od njih kad ih je takvim stvorija?

----------


## ronin

ispada da sam ja onda kršćanski liberal
(ako nešto takvo uopće postoji  :Grin:  )

----------


## sorciere

> moja Sara se u zadnje vrijeme u razredu sprijateljila sa djevojcicom koja zivi sa "dvije mame".............. da ne spominjem da joj je ta curica vec isla pricati o svojoj obitelji na nacin kao da je to nesto najnormalnije na svijetu, a i uciteljica se par puta osvrnula na to u vrlo (blago receno) liberalnom duhu pred cijelim razredom  :/ ...


i ovdje na forumu imamo takvu mamu i takvo dijete. da li smo samo deklarativno liberalni - ili ju osuđujemo kad ugasimo kompjutere???

da li je bogu važnija nečija sreća - ili inzistira na formi????

kikica je doživjela - da jedna djevojka iz njenog društva (ničim izazvana) viče za gay parom: ubijte se, za drugo niste   :Mad:  ...

kršćanski?????  :?  :?  :? 

ma o čemu pričamo???   :Nope:

----------


## AdioMare

> kikica je doživjela - da jedna djevojka iz njenog društva (ničim izazvana) viče za gay parom: ubijte se, za drugo niste   ...
> 
> kršćanski?????  :?  :?  :? 
> 
> ma o čemu pričamo???


sorci, i ja se pitam o čemu pričamo?! :/ 
Ako H_S ili bilo tko drugi ima drugačije mišljenje, (a ne izrazi ga poput Kikičine poznanice) valjda ga ima pravo imati? I pri tome biti kršćanin? Ili ne?

Ja sam također kršćanski liberal, ali moliti se za nekoga ne smatram lošim činom - kako se u ovom slučaju želi prikazati. 
Ako H_S misli da te žene žive u grijehu i želi moliti za njih to je osobno njena stvar, ne vaša. I njeni stavovi su njeni stavovi - nisu vaši.  I ona živi sa svojom savjesti, ne sa vašom. I odgaja svoju djecu, ne vašu.
Ne znam je li to dovoljno?

----------


## sorciere

> Ne znam je li to dovoljno?


nije.

----------


## Zdenka2

H_S je postavila pitanje kako o tom slučaju razgovarati sa *svojom kćeri*, a nije otvorila raspravu o stilu života te obitelji iz susjedstva. Time je bila posve fokusirana na naslov ovog topika, za razliku od rasprave koja se razvija, a koja se rasplinula u bespućima političke korektnosti, prema kojoj bismo svi bili dužni o svim stvarima misliti isto da bismo bili smatrani prihvatljivim ljudima. Toliko imam dodati onome što je napisala AdioMare.

----------


## AdioMare

Obzirom da nije dovoljno to što žena odgaja svoju djecu (zar ne mete u svom dvorištu, kako je gore netko spočitnuo?) predlažem da se svi skupa pomolite za griješnu H_S. 
Onako iskreno i od srca pošaljite pred Gospodina molitvu s mislima kako vi mislite da H_S inače, u životu treba, a neka dragi Bog razabere i učini onako kako je volja Njegova.
Možete i mene spomenuti u istoj molitvi, jer ja je se ne libim. I prijeko mi je potrebna.
Zadovoljni?
Jeste li ili niste, laka vam noć. Ja vas ionako u svojoj molitvi sve spomenem, da ste mi živi, zdravi i veseli.

----------


## sorciere

> H_S je postavila pitanje kako o tom slučaju razgovarati sa *svojom kćeri*,


točno. 

i to je dio koji me zasmetao. želi joj reći da je to loše - ali ne želi da malena to kaže u školi.

ili stoji iza svojih stavova - ili ne.

----------


## MGrubi

meni nije jasno kakve veze ima ta curica s životom svojih roditelja?
zar se onda ne bi trebalo moliti za griješnike? tj. njene roditelje? šta je mala kriva? jel bolesna? 
ako se moli za malu, šta se moli za nju? šta je ona napravila
ne kužim

imamo svi pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali kad ga javno izneseš onda snosiš i moguće posljedice (osobna odgovornost) tj. razna pitanja bilo negativna ili pozitivna

----------


## jassi

pa ja bi prvenstveno radije da zivim s dvije mame nego s mamom i tatom koji se ne vole i svade....isto tako o cemu pricamo???? kakva molitva za curicu....kaj da ne postane leizba????? koje je ovo stoljece molim???? i to na forumu za mame i djecu????
ajmo prvo onda da se izbace takve mame s foruma,pa onda njihova djeca iz skola-jer kvare drugu djecu, pa takvim mamama i tatama dajmo otkaze i oni koji idu u crkve-apuno ih je-ajmo ih zapaliti na krizu i....nemrem se sjetiti vise  :Evil or Very Mad:  
 ja sam katolkinja ali ovakvo misljenje me uzasava totalno .i strah me je da ce neki prijatelj moga djeteta jednom mu reci kako drugi prijatelj zivi s dvije mame i da je to lose!!!!
onda mi obijasnite zakaj je Bog dozvolio da se radjaju takvi ljudi?????? kaj se desilo na Noinoj arci????


i kaj sada da mom toniju kazem kako su svi takvi ljudi u grijehu,sotonisti a njihova dijeca---kaj su

uzas 

ja ne lizem oltare,idem u crkvu ,,ispovijedim se s vremena na vrijeme,postujem svoju vjeru no postujem vjere srugih ljudi, postujem ateiste i agnostike,postujem hetereo i homo veze jer mi nitko nije ucinio nista nazao od homo prijatelja

i sada da budem krajnje bezobrazna_ sto i kako bi objasnila mome djetetu slucaj bratica moje prijateljice koje vise nema na ovome svijetu-on je svecenik koji ima dijete s jednom zenom,posjecuje ju ,vodi ih na more -kao prijatelj-KATOLICKI SVECENIK!!! i njega ne osudjujem jer ljudi imaju svoje slabosti,mane i vrline i kraj

kako bi taj GRIJEH objasnila i koji je veci grijeh-taj covjeka ozenjenog Crkvom i Bogom ili mame koja zivi s drugom mamom

i jos na kraju...posto su me muskarci povrijedili i iznevjerili hiljadu puta -ko garantira da se upustim u neko prijateljstvo -da mi se nebi mozda i svidjela veza sa zenom-ne znam jer nisam probala-ali ko mi to garantira

i nasoj djeci u braku i va njega je dovoljno tesko zivjeti na ovom suludom svijetu sa svim zahtjevima koji su im postavljeni zar ih trebam trovati i ovakvim stvarima
zato svi oni koji su katolici i osudjuju ovakve stvari-to je nihovo pravo-ma bez obzira na vjeru -no nemaju pravo bacati kamen na te mame
sve mame imaju pravo na svoju vezu -ali nemaju pravo pljuvati vjerenike

i slicno
ostavimo ljude u svojim vjerama i opredjeljenjima i dajmo se tu posvetimo svojoj djeci....ostavimo ove stvari ka neke druge forume

jako sam razocarana kao vjernik,katolik,samohrana majka  i zena

----------


## MGrubi

> Obzirom da nije dovoljno to što žena odgaja svoju djecu (zar ne mete u svom dvorištu, kako je gore netko spočitnuo?) predlažem da se svi skupa pomolite za griješnu H_S. 
> Onako iskreno i od srca pošaljite pred Gospodina molitvu s mislima kako vi mislite da H_S inače, u životu treba, .


to bi bila osuda
moliti boga da ona radi kako ja mislim da je ispravno, tj. moliti da je "prosvjetli" jer JA sudim da griješi .... zapakirana osuda u lijepe riječi ništa drugo

neka bog joij da zdravlja i sriče , njoj i njezinima
to mi je jedina prihvatljiva molitva
, sve ostale (ako nisu potrebne za ozdravljenje) su na granici osude, a ko sam ja da sudim

druga stvar da ona s kčeri moli za roditeljice te curice, oni su ti koji su u grijehu, ne mala, ona je nevina
Crkva osuđuje grijeh, ali ne i grešnika, što znači da bi te dvije roditeljice mogle živjeti u krščanstvu : smiju se voljeti ali ne i konzumirati tu ljubav
, jer koliko sam ja shvatila griješan je homosexualan sex, ne i homo-osoba

----------


## marta

zar nije svaki sex grijesan osim bracnog reprodukcijskog?

----------


## sorciere

> moliti boga da ona radi kako ja mislim da je ispravno, tj. moliti da je "prosvjetli" jer JA sudim da griješi .... zapakirana osuda u lijepe riječi ništa drugo


zar HS ne radi upravo to?

----------


## MGrubi

> kaj se desilo na Noinoj arci????


nije dobro pogleda ispod repa   :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moliti boga da ona radi kako ja mislim da je ispravno, tj. moliti da je "prosvjetli" jer JA sudim da griješi .... zapakirana osuda u lijepe riječi ništa drugo
> 
> 
> zar HS ne radi upravo to?


jep, tako ja vidim, i to mi smeta

----------


## sorciere

> i jos na kraju...posto su me muskarci povrijedili i iznevjerili hiljadu puta -ko garantira da se upustim u neko prijateljstvo -da mi se nebi mozda i svidjela veza sa zenom-ne znam jer nisam probala-ali ko mi to garantira


 :shock: 

ja bum si razmislila jel bum opet došla k tebi na kavu...   :Nope:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

a kad sam se raspalila vec-prijavljujem se kao gresnica-moje dijete je zaceto u vanbracnoj zajednici i rodjeno kao takvo...no pater zvjezdan ga nije se libio drzati na rukama i dogovoriti krstenje...franjevci su ga krstili znajuci za mene grijesnu.....kako su samo mogli......jel!!!!!!

i neka se nitko ne moli za mene ako nije u dobroj volji....zdravlje djeteta i mene ok -ostalog se ostavite


i nije se crkva tresla kada je sveta voda klizila niz cello mog djeteta a stajali  smo gresni otac i ja

----------


## jassi

bas si mislim da te stisnem gresno u ormar i ne znam tocono kaj da ti delam......... no dogovoriti cemo se...ljudi smo pa gresimo

----------


## pujica

KATEKIZAM KATOLIČKE CRKVE




> 2358. Nezanemariv broj muskaraca i zena pokazuju duboke homoseksualne teznje. Ne biraju oni svoje homoseksualno stanja ono za vecinu njih predstavlja kusnju. Zato ih treba prihvacati s postivanjem, suosjecanjem i obazrivoscu. Izbjegavat ce se prema njima svaki znak nepravedne diskriminacije. Te su osobe pozvane da u svom zivotu ostvare Bozju volju iako su krscani, da sa zrtvom Gospodinova Kriza sjedine poteskoce koje mogu susresti uslijed svojega stanja.
> 
> 2359. Homoseksualne osobe pozvane su na cistocu. Krepostima ovladavanja sobom, odgojiteljicama nutarnje slobode, kadsto uz potporu nesebicna prijateljstva, molitvom i sakramentalnom miloscu, one se mogu i moraju, postupno i odlucno, pribliziti krscanskom savrsenstvu.


ja ovdje ne vidim nikakvu osudu ni poziv na linc i pridruzujem se klubu liberalnih krscana

----------


## jassi

pa ono koji su katolici upoznati s ovakvim stvarima ne osudjuju-mislim da neuki i oni koji ne znaju osudjuju ali njih ne treba osudjivati jer BOZE NE ZNAJU STO CINE


p.s.

sorrci casna rec nebum te ni takla koka....dojdi na kafuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

yassi, imam ti ja dobrog rođaka, ma duša od čovika   :Razz:  
da nam ne "skreneš" s puta

----------


## jassi

daj kaj das mila....da sorcika ostane neokaljana...ionak sam gresnica......cuj samo ne znam zakaj me sad nitko ne poklopi i sl?????



slijedeci put kad odem u crkvu prvo cu pitati jel smijemo moje dijete i ja pa cu onda uci...ili neka  mi se tu odgovori


sad mi je prekodosta

----------


## mama courage

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


evo da i ja potpišem necjepušu mgrubi.   :Grin:  




> Ako H_S misli da te žene žive u grijehu i želi moliti za njih to je osobno njena stvar, ne vaša. I njeni stavovi su njeni stavovi - nisu vaši. I ona živi sa svojom savjesti, ne sa vašom. I odgaja svoju djecu, ne vašu. 
> Ne znam je li to dovoljno?


sve to stoji, al upravo ta H_S se obratila svekolikom forumaškom puku jer je u nedoumici kako sve objasniti svom djetetu i kako se nositi sa svime što liberalan svijet nosi.

nije mi bila namjera ulaziti u ovakve polemike, najmanje u tome što je politički korektno, nego sam fakat bila uvjerena da hani_sari dajem savjet, najdobronamjerniji savjet. moj savjet je bio - ne brigaj tuđu brigu! (i riješit ćeš se jednim udarcem i sve buduće dileme), al to se eto shvatilo kao da joj stavljam brnjicu, kao da ne smije moliti za grešne, kao da joj branim njene stavove. ma bujrum, moli ti za sve nas, ako ti je do toga, ako fakat misliš da time činiš dobro *svojoj kćeri*! ja osobno mislim da ona time ne čini dobro vlastitom djetetu, da previše teško breme stavlja na ta mlađa leđa, jer naivna kakva jesam, mislila sam da se o dobrobiti njenog djeteta radi, a ne o slobodi mišljenja dotične članice.

----------


## jassi

i mislila sam si nazalost da nece nitko bacit kamen na mene gresnu

----------


## ronin

Ne poznajem Katekizam kao naša pujica(pu  :Kiss:  )
ali,čitajući Citat 2358 vidim da mi moje srce dobro govori

Hvala ti draga što si stavila ovaj citat,baš mi je sjeo kako treba  :Heart:

----------


## jassi

potpis

----------


## sorciere

> potpis


to buš obavila kad ti mgrubi isporuči rođaka...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

hehehehe......cuj ne znam ko bu kaj i u kojoj vjeri potpisivao-ali poslije mene bu rekel-dragi Boze  :Grin:

----------


## ronin

> jassi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> potpis
> 
> 
> to buš obavila kad ti mgrubi isporuči rođaka...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


a ja i opet pitam: osuduje li onda i Biblija? jer u Bibliji jer to vrlo politicki nekorektno receno, kako i gdje homoseksualnost spada. vec sam se jednom pozvala na konkretna mjesta gdje o tome pise, pa vise ne zelim, osim sto cu jednu stvar citirati, iz poslanice Rimljanima:

_ Zato ih je Bog po pohotama srdaca njihovih predao nečistoći te sami obeščašćuju svoja tijela, 25 oni što su Istinu - Boga zamijenili lažju, častili i štovali stvorenje umjesto Stvoritelja, koji je blagoslovljen u vjekove. Amen. 26 Stoga ih je Bog predao sramotnim strastima: njihove žene zamijeniše naravno općenje protunaravnim, 27 a tako su i muškarci napustili naravno općenje sa ženom i raspalili se pohotom jedni za drugima te muškarci s muškarcima sramotno čine i sami na sebi primaju zasluženu plaću svoga zastranjenja. 28_ 

ako vjerujem Bibliji, za takve ljude itekako treba moliti.... a za djevojcicu koja se nasla usred takvog grijeha molim jednako kao sto bih molila za dijete u obitelji gdje neki drugi grijeh vlada, bio manji ili veci. NARAVNO da ona nije kriva za stanje stvari niti odgovorna, ali molitva kao pomoc joj je uvijek dobrodosla, pogotovo jer zivi u "otezanim uvjetima" kad se radi o spoznavanju vjere.




> Ako H_S misli da te žene žive u grijehu i želi moliti za njih to je osobno njena stvar, ne vaša. I njeni stavovi su njeni stavovi - nisu vaši. I ona živi sa svojom savjesti, ne sa vašom. I odgaja svoju djecu, ne vašu. 
> Ne znam je li to dovoljno?
> 			
> 		
> 
> sve to stoji, al upravo ta H_S se obratila svekolikom forumaškom puku jer je u nedoumici kako sve objasniti svom djetetu i kako se nositi sa svime što liberalan svijet nosi.


zapravo ne MC... obratila sam se KRSCANSKOM dijelu ovog foruma koji donekle dijeli moje misljenje utoliko sto vjeruje Bibliji i polazi od odredenih slicnih postavki... zato sam i postala u ovom topicu, a ne u "gay je ok" topicu... radi se o odgoju u vjeri, take it or leave it.




> nije mi bila namjera ulaziti u ovakve polemike, najmanje u tome što je politički korektno, nego sam fakat bila uvjerena da hani_sari dajem savjet, najdobronamjerniji savjet. moj savjet je bio - ne brigaj tuđu brigu! (i riješit ćeš se jednim udarcem i sve buduće dileme), al to se eto shvatilo kao da joj stavljam brnjicu, kao da ne smije moliti za grešne, kao da joj branim njene stavove. ma bujrum, moli ti za sve nas, ako ti je do toga, ako fakat misliš da time činiš dobro *svojoj kćeri*! ja osobno mislim da ona time ne čini dobro vlastitom djetetu, da previše teško breme stavlja na ta mlađa leđa, jer naivna kakva jesam, mislila sam da se o dobrobiti njenog djeteta radi, a ne o slobodi mišljenja dotične članice.


savjet ti je bio ok do onog dijela gdje kazes da ti molitva za tu djevojcicu nije prihvatljiva.. jer mislim da je to molim li ili ne za nekoga i zasto ipak preintimna stvar da bi o tome polemizirali. sto se tice bremena koje se stavlja djetetu, tu homoseksualni parovi (po mom misljenju) prednjace jer djeci stavljaju breme razlicitosti i manjine, o prirodnosti same stvari da ne govorimo...

i da, ove price o domu i slicno ne stoje, pitanje je koliko bi lako i ovdje homo par posvojio... nego se radi o zeni koja je biseksualka i doslovno je djevojcicu otrgnula od oca da bi stvorila dom sa drugom zenom. dijete je trenutacno istraumatizirano (sve se to odigralo relativno nedavno) pa je situacija kao takva stvarno komplicirana...

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ja ne lizem oltare,idem u crkvu ,,ispovijedim se s vremena na vrijeme,postujem svoju vjeru no postujem vjere srugih ljudi, postujem ateiste i agnostike,postujem hetereo i homo veze jer mi nitko nije ucinio nista nazao od homo prijatelja


  :Rolling Eyes:  bas si to ruzno rekla...

----------


## sorciere

> jassi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>    ja ne lizem oltare,idem u crkvu ,,ispovijedim se s vremena na vrijeme,postujem svoju vjeru no postujem vjere srugih ljudi, postujem ateiste i agnostike,postujem hetereo i homo veze jer mi nitko nije ucinio nista nazao od homo prijatelja
> 
> 
>   bas si to ruzno rekla...


je... imaš pravo...

trebala je reći da nikog i ništa ne poštuje, onda bi valjda bilo u redu.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Hana_Sara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  jassi prvotno napisa
> ...


mislila sam na komentar o _lizanju oltara_...

vec po tom se vidi koga to ona konkretno ne postuje , a onda navodi cijeli niz kategorija koje kao postuje... meh

----------


## jassi

ne nisam ruzno rekla. pod lizem smatram one koji se vjerom busaju u prsa i maltretiraju ostale sa stvarima ciji smisao ne razumiju. ja i moj brat imali smo velikih problema npr u osnovnoj skoli jer smo isli na vjerunauk,moj otac je skoro ostao bez posla jer nije htio crvenu knjizicu,moji se nisu smjeli vjencati dugo u rkvi jer je to bila prijetnja njihovom poslu,ja i brat smo imali lose ocjene jer nismo pustili vjeronauk....ne nisam ruzno rekla jer ti isti sada LIZU oltare i popuju nam i spuste glavu kad prodju pored nas,a ja i dalje zivim s istom vjerom u sebi koja se nije nimalo promjenila od kad sam bila djete. jednako sam ju shvacala i prihvacala i zivjela onda i sada s time da sam pazila da nikom ne postavljam granice radi svoga uvjerenja a nisam dozvolila niti da ih meni postavljaju.odlaziti u crkvu svaki dan s krunicom i znati molitve napamet ne znaci biti vjernik i shvacati vjeru...nekada su od napisanih oitvi jace rijeci iz srca i duse prostim jezikom,nekada je pomoc i savijet  veci cim vjere od slusanja sluzbe bozje,nekada je prihvacanje drugih jace od krunice u dzepu kao znak prihvacanje vjere....o tome ti govorim ...o tome lizanju oltara...moj odlazak u crkvu i svaka moja suza s djetetom na rukama u tom momentu je jaca i veca od mnogih ovdje izrecenih mudrosti .....

----------


## Hana_Sara

> i neka se nitko ne moli za mene ako nije u dobroj volji....zdravlje djeteta i mene ok -ostalog se ostavite


i kako ces me tocno sprijeciti da ne molim za tebe? mislim, ti kontroliras misli drugima ili? bas si me sad izazvala   :Razz:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ne nisam ruzno rekla. pod lizem smatram one koji se vjerom busaju u prsa i maltretiraju ostale sa stvarima ciji smisao ne razumiju. ja i moj brat imali smo velikih problema npr u osnovnoj skoli jer smo isli na vjerunauk,moj otac je skoro ostao bez posla jer nije htio crvenu knjizicu,moji se nisu smjeli vjencati dugo u rkvi jer je to bila prijetnja njihovom poslu,ja i brat smo imali lose ocjene jer nismo pustili vjeronauk....ne nisam ruzno rekla jer ti isti sada LIZU oltare i popuju nam i spuste glavu kad prodju pored nas,a ja i dalje zivim s istom vjerom u sebi koja se nije nimalo promjenila od kad sam bila djete. jednako sam ju shvacala i prihvacala i zivjela onda i sada s time da sam pazila da nikom ne postavljam granice radi svoga uvjerenja a nisam dozvolila niti da ih meni postavljaju.odlaziti u crkvu svaki dan s krunicom i znati molitve napamet ne znaci biti vjernik i shvacati vjeru...nekada su od napisanih oitvi jace rijeci iz srca i duse prostim jezikom,nekada je pomoc i savijet  veci cim vjere od slusanja sluzbe bozje,nekada je prihvacanje drugih jace od krunice u dzepu kao znak prihvacanje vjere....o tome ti govorim ...o tome lizanju oltara...moj odlazak u crkvu i svaka moja suza s djetetom na rukama u tom momentu je jaca i veca od mnogih ovdje izrecenih mudrosti .....


ti imas predrasude prema ljudima koji su cesto u crkvi. ok. ne vidim kako si bolja od ljudi koji mozda u komunizmu nisu isli na misu... sigurna si da se bas nitko od njih nije obratio? sudis i generaliziras, velicas sebe. ne znam zasto toliko ljutnje izvire iz tvojih rijeci.

----------


## jassi

ma necu te sprijeciti vec se ti sada ako si dobar krscanin neces moliti za mene iz inata i JER SAM TE IZAZVALA, vec radi onoga zbog cega zelim da se ITKO moli za mene.............
za ljude se ne moli jer ih se IZAZOVE, vec ako su u potrebi

----------


## sorciere

> mislila sam na komentar o _lizanju oltara_...


ja ne znam što si ti mislila. trebam li ja čitati tvoje misli? 
ja mogu samo pročitati ono što si kvotala i komentirala...




> vec po tom se vidi koga to ona konkretno ne postuje , a onda navodi cijeli niz kategorija koje kao postuje... meh


što se po tome konkretno vidi?
kako se to vidi?
tko to vidi?
koga ona to konkretno ne poštuje?

----------


## jassi

ne citas mila...probaj procitati moj post

DA puno ih se promjenili preobratilo...no iz kojih razloga????

ne nemam nista protiv odlaska u crkvu,ja da svaki dan osjetim potrebu i zov bila bi u crkvi svaki dan, bog zeli da dolazimo sami kada zelimo,kada miu hocemo reci hvala ili molim te pomozi a ne da ispunimo kvotu

sebe ne velicam...naglasavam ne idem cesto ,ne postujem sva pravila ali kad odem znam reci sto sam pogrijesila a da ne bacim kamen na nekoga i kazem...zato je taj kriv


citaj sto pisem i ne stavljaj mi rijeci u usta...kao sto rekoh prihvacam druge kakvi jesu i ne mijenjam ih-ocekujem da se tako i prema meni ponasaju inace se branim bez ustrucavanja

----------


## MGrubi

H_S 


> nego se radi o zeni koja je biseksualka i doslovno je djevojcicu otrgnula od oca da bi stvorila dom sa drugom zenom. dijete je trenutacno istraumatizirano (sve se to odigralo relativno nedavno) pa je situacija kao takva stvarno komplicirana...


triba joj podrška i razumijevanje, snaga da prođe kroz to ... 
malena se najvjerojatnije i osjeća krivom za razlaz (djeca tako obično i percepiraju razvod - koliko sam čitala)  ne treba joj još i teret majčinog grijeha

Biblija je knjiga pisana ljudskom rukom, nema smisla o njoj raspravljati
ali sam sigurna u to da samo Bog može pravedno suditi

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ma necu te sprijeciti vec se ti sada ako si dobar krscanin neces moliti za mene iz inata i JER SAM TE IZAZVALA, vec radi onoga zbog cega zelim da se ITKO moli za mene.............
> za ljude se ne moli jer ih se IZAZOVE, vec ako su u potrebi


a ja sam mislila da se za ljude moli ako je tvoja osobna procjena da bi nekome molitva mogla koristiti... ne ides valjda do svake osobe za koju izreknes molitvu i trazis dopustenje za istu?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> H_S 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 nego se radi o zeni koja je biseksualka i doslovno je djevojcicu otrgnula od oca da bi stvorila dom sa drugom zenom. dijete je trenutacno istraumatizirano (sve se to odigralo relativno nedavno) pa je situacija kao takva stvarno komplicirana...
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


naravno da joj ne treba... njoj treba snage (zbog koju i molim za nju) da se oslobodi svog tog smeca kroz koje je vuku i izade jednog dana kao zdrava i sretna osoba

----------


## jassi

jasno....no neki bi rado djevojcici jos solilli o iskonskom grijehu i sl


kljucna rijec je mozda POMOCI DJEVOJCICI da shvati i zivi normalno dalje
POMOCI  MAJCI da zivi sa svojim odabirom i pomogne djetetu

POMOCI ne suditi  i odmagati

----------


## Hana_Sara

> ne citas mila...probaj procitati moj post
> 
> DA puno ih se promjenili preobratilo...no iz kojih razloga????


tko si ti da sudis?




> ne nemam nista protiv odlaska u crkvu,ja da svaki dan osjetim potrebu i zov bila bi u crkvi svaki dan, bog zeli da dolazimo sami kada zelimo,kada miu hocemo reci hvala ili molim te pomozi a ne da ispunimo kvotu
> 
> sebe ne velicam...naglasavam ne idem cesto ,ne postujem sva pravila ali kad odem znam reci sto sam pogrijesila a da ne bacim kamen na nekoga i kazem...zato je taj kriv
> 
> 
> citaj sto pisem i ne stavljaj mi rijeci u usta...kao sto rekoh prihvacam druge kakvi jesu i ne mijenjam ih-ocekujem da se tako i prema meni ponasaju inace se branim bez ustrucavanja


no da, uglavnom.... ne znam zasto si se osjetila prozvana. nemam nista protiv tebe, kad si se vec javila ukljucit cu te u svoje molitve...

----------


## andrij

> a kad sam se raspalila vec-prijavljujem se kao gresnica-moje dijete je zaceto u vanbracnoj zajednici i rodjeno kao takvo...no pater zvjezdan ga nije se libio drzati na rukama i dogovoriti krstenje...franjevci su ga krstili znajuci za mene grijesnu.....kako su samo mogli......jel!!!!!!
> 
> i neka se nitko ne moli za mene ako nije u dobroj volji....zdravlje djeteta i mene ok -ostalog se ostavite
> 
> i nije se crkva tresla kada je sveta voda klizila niz cello mog djeteta a stajali  smo gresni otac i ja


Vidiš ,kako si to sve dobro povezala ...  :Heart:  

 A oni koji se vjenčavaju samo zbog djeteta - oni sebe ne smatraju grešnima ...  :Razz:  Pa veći im je grijeh što nego to što  tebi  drugi spočitavaju ... 


Tebi pusa   :Love:

----------


## Hana_Sara

> jasno....no neki bi rado djevojcici jos solilli o iskonskom grijehu i sl
> 
> 
> kljucna rijec je mozda POMOCI DJEVOJCICI da shvati i zivi normalno dalje
> POMOCI  MAJCI da zivi sa svojim odabirom i pomogne djetetu
> 
> POMOCI ne suditi  i odmagati


tko sudi? tko odmaze? radi se o konkretnom pitanju mojeg djeteta o moralnosti takvog zivota . o tome je sve pocelo. ocito da kao obitelj pomazemo kako mozemo buduci da je djevojcica bliska prijateljica moje kceri, a o osudi ili prozivanju nema ni govora. radilo se o objasnjavanju mom vlastitom djetetu moralnost takvog zivota... sto tu jos nije jasno?

----------


## ronin

ovaj topic je daleko od onoga što je bio dosad  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> naravno da joj ne treba... njoj treba snage (zbog koju i molim za nju) da se oslobodi svog tog smeca kroz koje je vuku i izade jednog dana kao zdrava i sretna osoba


da je ta rečenica kojim slučajem ranije bila napisana ne bi bilo dvi stranice topica
u njoj je motiv, kojeg sam ja krivo pretpostavila, sorry

meni nije bitno za koga se tko moli, ali me motivi interesiraju

----------


## jassi

ovak..prosim navedene DA SE NE MOLE ZA MENE IAKO SE NUDE
drugo postujem sebe i svoju vjeru kako su me naucili u crkvi i moji roditelj
ko sam ja da sudim-JA SAM JEDINKA PROZVANA OD VAS KOJI MI POSTAVLJATE PITANJE  I SUDITE MENE pa ja mogu i vas u tome slucaju

a ko ste vi da me odrijesujete mojih grijeha ili raspravljate o kolicino moje vjere i koga ja to postujem????

raspravljam o svom misljenju i kraj

e sada mene ce odrijesiti grijeha onaj ko za to ima prava,uslisiti i poslusati moje molitve
a vi i dalje razglabajte o svemu

nego dal se ijedna od vas sjeca kako je pocela ova tema????


mama
druga mama

tata

djevojcica koja pati


vjera



koja od vas bi ovime pomogla toj djevojcici???



laku noc drage moje


e da i molim bez opaske vise KOGA ja to postujem ili stujem jer cu shvatiti to vrlo osobno .................

----------


## bubimira

ronin uzela si mi riječ iz usta.
Baš sam tužna što će i ovo jedno jedino mjesto koje smo imale otići (ili već jest) u krivom sjeru   :Sad:

----------


## andrij

Grijeh osuditi - ČOVJEKA pa da neznam što radi , nesmije se osuditi ...

----------


## MGrubi

> ronin uzela si mi riječ iz usta.
> Baš sam tužna što će i ovo jedno jedino mjesto koje smo imale otići (ili već jest) u krivom sjeru


ma vratiti će se sutra natrag   :Grin:  
kad prođe južina

----------


## jassi

predaleko i nece biti kraja...evo ja prestajem jer nemam sto reci, ali  pogledajmo dalje-------------------

----------


## sorciere

> *doslovno je djevojcicu otrgnula od oca* da bi stvorila dom sa drugom zenom. *dijete je trenutacno istraumatizirano* (sve se to odigralo relativno nedavno) pa je situacija kao takva stvarno komplicirana...


a otkud ti to znaš? bila si s njima - ili odokativno zaključuješ?  :? 

pa sama si napisala: 




> da ne spominjem da joj je ta curica vec isla pricati o svojoj obitelji na nacin kao da je to *nesto najnormalnije na svijetu*,


ja više razmišljam o ovom:  




> ja na kraju nisam znala kako Sari objasniti situaciju iz krscanske perspektive, a ne povrijediti tu djevojcicu *onim sto ce joj moja kcer prepricati o tom nasem razgovoru.* tako da sam objasnjenje pomalo izbjegla, ali prica daleko od toga da je zavrsena.






> njoj treba snage (zbog koju i molim za nju) da *se oslobodi svog tog smeca kroz koje je vuku* i izade jednog dana kao zdrava i sretna osoba


a tko si ti da sudiš što je za nekog smeće - a što normalan život???

----------


## andrij

Ronin, predivno Heart

cure, svima vam stvarno veliko hvala. puno ste mi pomogle svojim razmisljanjima. no moj problem, koliko god nesaglediv i dalekosezan, ima i vrlo konkretno lice: moja Sara se u zadnje vrijeme u razredu sprijateljila sa djevojcicom koja zivi sa "dvije mame". komplicirana situacija no da skratim, ta curica sada zivi sa majkama-lezbijkama. kada me Sara pitala kako je to moguce, da li je to jednako "vrijedno" kao imati mamu i tatu (ne tim rijecima, ali to je bila poanta njenog pitanja) nasla sam se u zaista nezgodnoj situaciji... da ne spominjem da joj je ta curica vec isla pricati o svojoj obitelji na nacin kao da je to nesto najnormalnije na svijetu, a i uciteljica se par puta osvrnula na to u vrlo (blago receno) liberalnom duhu pred cijelim razredom Undecided ...ja na kraju nisam znala kako Sari objasniti situaciju iz krscanske perspektive, a ne povrijediti tu djevojcicu onim sto ce joj moja kcer prepricati o tom nasem razgovoru. tako da sam objasnjenje pomalo izbjegla, ali prica daleko od toga da je zavrsena. uglavnom, u drustvu gdje zivimo takve su stvari gotovo svakodnevica... kako se nositi? kako objasniti? kako se postaviti?

kao sto vidite, puna sam pitanja... tako da, ne stedite grlo (tipkovnicu Razz )

----------


## andrij

Ovo iznad je početak rasprave oko curice i dvije mame...

I bijah upravu ... Djevojčici trebaju prijatelji i to istinski prijatelji koji neće u njoj gledati njezine mame i čitavu situaciju , nego će gledati NJU!

Jer u čitavoj ovoj priči - izgubio se ČOVJEK.

 :Love:

----------


## mama courage

> jer mislim da je to molim li ili ne za nekoga i zasto ipak preintimna stvar da bi o tome polemizirali.


dzizus, hana_sara, što si egocentrična. ako je tebi do molitve - moli!!

moj savjet, fakat dobronamjeran, bez imalo želje da ti držim pridike, više kao hint za razmislit - misliš li da je molitva upućena tuđem djetetu, o tome kako njena mama živi u grijehu - dobra za TVOJE dijete... ako ti kao odrasla osoba misliš da je tvoja kršćanska dužnost moliti za takve osobe - moli, al opet, zar misliš da time treba opterećivati vlastito dijete u tim godinama ??? zar ne misliš da će ju to još više zbuniti ? čudi me, iskreno rečeno, da nitko od drugih majki vjernika (osim ronin, ako se ne varam) nije barem na sekundu pomislio (i napisao) isto...




> sto se tice bremena koje se stavlja djetetu, tu homoseksualni parovi (po mom misljenju) prednjace jer djeci stavljaju breme razlicitosti i manjine, o prirodnosti same stvari da ne govorimo...


o prirodnosti stvari fakat bolje da ne govorimo, jer tu u startu nisi u pravu, al opet - nije tema ovog topica homoseksualni parovi niti njihova djeca, niti što oni rade - ne rade, niti što piše u bibliji, nego "ODGOJ U DUHU VJERE" *tvog* djeteta - a ja sam ti - ponavljam po stotisućiti put - rekla da osobno ne mislim da je dobro za TVOJE dijete da je potičeš da se moli za tuđe dijete u tome da se riješi što prije tog "smeća" (jel ovo doslovni citat tvoje molitve ?  :? ) sad, ti se možeš sa mnom suglasiti ili ne moraš, al bih ipak bila sretna da znam da se u istoj stvari nismo složile.

----------


## Hana_Sara

> Ovo iznad je početak rasprave oko curice i dvije mame...
> 
> I bijah upravu ... Djevojčici trebaju prijatelji i to istinski prijatelji koji neće u njoj gledati njezine mame i čitavu situaciju , nego će gledati NJU!
> 
> Jer u čitavoj ovoj priči - izgubio se ČOVJEK.


ali ovdje se puno vise radilo o MOM djetetu nego o toj curici. osim sto mogu moliti za nju, ne mogu toliko puno uciniti za to tude dijete koliko mogu za svoje, pa je moje pitanje imalo naglasak na objasnjavanju homoseksualne zajednice i svih implikacija *u duhu vjere* mojoj kceri. no naislo je na liberalno raspolozeno drustvo koje bi to objasnilo kao normalno obitelj(ako se ne varam?)

----------


## MGrubi

zar krščanstvo nužno mora biti konzervativno?

----------


## Hana_Sara

> moj savjet, fakat dobronamjeran, bez imalo želje da ti držim pridike, više kao hint za razmislit - misliš li da je molitva upućena tuđem djetetu, o tome kako njena mama živi u grijehu - dobra za TVOJE dijete...


mislim da je svaka molitva dobra za moje dijete i molimo zajedno svake veceri... nekada ona sama predlaze prijatelje iz razreda koje posebno zeli ukljuciti u molitvu za taj dan, nekada ja pomognem. uglavnom, ne vidim sto je tu toliko lose. kroz taj dio takoder obradimo sto joj se sve dogodilo u skoli taj dan, sto je posebno emotivno dozivjela, a da bi dragom Bogu i mami ponovno ispricala...




> ako ti kao odrasla osoba misliš da je tvoja kršćanska dužnost moliti za takve osobe - moli, al opet, zar misliš da time treba opterećivati vlastito dijete u tim godinama ???



u nasoj obitelji se na molitvu nikad nije gledalo kao na teret. a niti kao na prisilu, ipak svi molimo vrlo rado.




> o prirodnosti stvari fakat bolje da ne govorimo, jer tu u startu nisi u pravu, al opet - nije tema ovog topica homoseksualni parovi niti njihova djeca, niti što oni rade - ne rade, niti što piše u bibliji, nego "ODGOJ U DUHU VJERE" *tvog* djeteta - a ja sam ti - ponavljam po stotisućiti put - rekla da osobno ne mislim da je dobro za TVOJE dijete da je potičeš da se moli za tuđe dijete u tome da se riješi što prije tog "smeća" (jel ovo doslovni citat tvoje molitve ?  :? ) sad, ti se možeš sa mnom suglasiti ili ne moraš, al bih ipak bila sretna da znam da se u istoj stvari nismo složile.


mislim da sam vise manje vec odgovorila na ovo.

----------


## Hana_Sara

[quote="sorciere"]


> *doslovno je djevojcicu otrgnula od oca* da bi stvorila dom sa drugom zenom. *dijete je trenutacno istraumatizirano* (sve se to odigralo relativno nedavno) pa je situacija kao takva stvarno komplicirana...


a otkud ti to znaš? bila si s njima - ili odokativno zaključuješ?  :? 

pa sama si napisala: 




> da ne spominjem da joj je ta curica vec isla pricati o svojoj obitelji na nacin kao da je to *nesto najnormalnije na svijetu*,


no da, traumaticno je iskustvo zbog raspada prijasnje obitelji i sklepavanja nove, gotovo preko noci... a ovo najnormalnije se odnosi na nacin kako je to djevojcici servirana promjena, sto je dijete onda islo pricati mojoj kceri.




> a tko si ti da sudiš što je za nekog smeće - a što normalan život???


smece sam rekla kao metaforu za stresne i nadasve zalosne situacije raspadanja obitelji i razvlacenja po sudu koje je ova djevojcica nedavno prozivjela...

----------


## Zdenka2

> ovaj topic je daleko od onoga što je bio dosad


I gdje su moderatori da zaustave ovo začatavanje, skretanje s teme, argumente ad hominem i navlačenje na neke osobne situacije koje nemaju nikakve veze s ovim topikom?

----------


## flower

evo moderatorice - molim da nastavite na drugom topiku o odgoju u vjeri, a za rasprave nevjernika/vjernika i teme o tome tko je koliko vjernik i da li je tko zbog vjere gubio posao molim lijepo otvorite sami neki novi topik pa cemo se tamo raspravljati (samo molim ne na IR).

----------

